# What's in your Gun Locker?



## RescueRanger

Well is one of licensed babies i hold, many more in my home town of Mianwali...

My Armalite AR-15 "Sporter Carbine" 
http://img352.imageshack.us/my.php?image=ar15sportersp1carbinevg3.jpg
http://g.imageshack.us/img352/ar15sportersp1carbinevg3.jpg/1/
---
I will post some more pics soon but in the meantime please share yours...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Imran Khan

can you give me this one for few hours my boss is talking too much these days

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Cheetah786

My Big gun just in case i need to take out some one with Armalite AR-15 "Sporter Carbine" creates trouble

http://imageshack.us
Fully licensed 
and yes Imran you can barrow my toy any day

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## metalfalcon

RescueRanger said:


> Well is one of licensed babies i hold, many more in my home town of Mianwali...
> 
> My Armalite AR-15 "Sporter Carbine"
> http://img352.imageshack.us/my.php?image=ar15sportersp1carbinevg3.jpg
> http://g.imageshack.us/img352/ar15sportersp1carbinevg3.jpg/1/
> ---
> I will post some more pics soon but in the meantime please share yours...




How much does it costs, I want to buy one.. Seriously


----------



## Imran Khan

i think 35000


----------



## fatman17

imran khan said:


> i think 35000



AR-15 with auto option costs Rs, 7 lacs in karachi market.

my locker contains

Winchester .22 lever-action (15 rounds)
Baretta 9mm (8 rounds)
Tokarev TT (9 rounds) - chinese version.

i will try to post pics as soon as i take them

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## su-47

My gun locker contains.....nothing. I don't have a gun locker.

Seriously guys, what's the point of keeping guns at home. Especially automatic weapons?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## fatman17

su-47 said:


> My gun locker contains.....nothing. I don't have a gun locker.
> 
> Seriously guys, what's the point of keeping guns at home. Especially automatic weapons?



i use my arsenal for target-shooting only, however with the law and order situation in karachi, a back-up is needed (God forbid)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## metalfalcon

fatman17 said:


> AR-15 with auto option costs Rs, 7 lacs in karachi market.
> 
> my locker contains
> 
> Winchester .22 lever-action (15 rounds)
> Baretta 9mm (8 rounds)
> Tokarev TT (9 rounds) - chinese version.
> 
> i will try to post pics as soon as i take them



R u crazy mann ? 7 Lac  i rather buy a nice home in any good housing scheme. 

Seriously mann plz tell me where to get this stuff and how much does it costs

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## RescueRanger

su-47 said:


> My gun locker contains.....nothing. I don't have a gun locker.
> 
> Seriously guys, what's the point of keeping guns at home. Especially automatic weapons?



Firstly, 

Cheetah I am a good boy honest! , you must have me confused with this category of Idiot: 




I assure you I am not from this section of society. 

Just to ensure we are all clear and every not thinking I am some gun loving nut job or &#8220;terrorist&#8221;; I was a tactics instructor for Anti Terrorist Squad, Islamabad Police and now head a Search and Rescue Team.

And just in case people are wondering the weapons I have are all legally registered weapons (under licence). Someone asked how much it cost; well this one cost me 500,000 Pakistani rupees, my &#8220;sporter&#8221; is a Semi Auto (Civilian) version of the Military AR14-A1.

This one was part of a shipment sent to Esajee and Sons, Rawalpindi. It is semi auto and came with three mags and an original sling. The sight is a Bushnell (one of my personal favourites).

Also in response to Su-47 &#8220;why we need guns in the house and why fully auto?&#8221; 

It is not juts a Pakistani thing, in the US many people have access to far more exotic weapons systems (why dont you google it). Personally, Well my Ar-15 is the Civvie version it is not fully auto, my reasons for having weapon is two fold: 

A) protection (if someone breaks into my house dialling 15 wont get me the help in time, I should know I was in 15). 

B) Sport. (Excellent for Target Shooting on Single Shot, besides with the recent rise in the piggy population in Islamabad, I may apply for a licence and go hunting)&#8230;

Please can others share their pics or kit... Thank you

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## RescueRanger

fatman17 said:


> AR-15 with auto option costs Rs, 7 lacs in karachi market.
> 
> my locker contains
> 
> Winchester .22 lever-action (15 rounds)
> Baretta 9mm (8 rounds)
> Tokarev TT (9 rounds) - chinese version.
> 
> i will try to post pics as soon as i take them



Beretta, nice... Which model? 92Fs? I personally have a S&W 9mm but having tests the 92FS and 93R amazing weapon, smooth handling, the grip is fantastic and unlike the glock it does not snag on the quick-draw holster.


----------



## RescueRanger

metalfalcon said:


> R u crazy mann ? 7 Lac  i rather buy a nice home in any good housing scheme.
> 
> Seriously mann plz tell me where to get this stuff and how much does it costs



Firstly do you have a licence? If not then get one otherwise carrying one will get you sent to the ATC quicker then you can say "rubber baby buggy bumpers". Also you can pick up a captured one from Derra very cheap but it will be impossible to get out of there. 

The legal way is to first apply for a licence (the sporting version of the 5.56 = .223 Remington) so your weapon as long as it is semi auto .223 will be classified as a rifle and you can put your reason for applying as 1 of 2: Hunting or Self Defence. 

Your application form can be obtained from the following:

Khi: Dont know the process
Lhr/Rwp: Goto DCO office or local Kachari Office 
NWFP: Same 
Isbd/Fed Capital: Ministry of Interior or Kachari (F-8)

Do note that unless you have lots of Dosh or Safarish (Friends in high places) be prepared to become part of the waiting list which is very long, the quota is small and if you know someone in Gov each minister gets a quota and they can get you one out of their Quota" 

Also a good part of obtaining a Islamabad Fire Arms Licence is that it is all Pakistan.

Then once you have your licence you can put you weapon on the Licence and you will also get a ammo quota, this stipulates you can carry 30 rounds for Pistol, 30 rounds for rifle or 15 cartridges for shotgun.

Hope this helps, if you still have questions go to your friendly neighbourhood gun dealer.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Black Stone

Colt .45
Beretta 92
Glock 18
*
Collector Guns*
Luger P08 Pistol
Colt Single Action Army.
Webley Revolver MK.IV

I wanted a RPG, then I changed my mind.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RescueRanger

Black Stone said:


> Colt .45
> Beretta 92
> Glock 18
> *
> Collector Guns*
> Luger Pistol
> Colt Single Action Army.
> 
> I wanted a RPG, then I changed my mind.



Nice collection... My friend has a Springfield Armour Trophy Match, excellent sidearm.


----------



## Kharian_Beast

RescueRanger said:


> Well is one of licensed babies i hold, many more in my home town of Mianwali...
> 
> My Armalite AR-15 "Sporter Carbine"
> http://img352.imageshack.us/my.php?image=ar15sportersp1carbinevg3.jpg
> http://g.imageshack.us/img352/ar15sportersp1carbinevg3.jpg/1/
> ---
> I will post some more pics soon but in the meantime please share yours...



Nice, some of my friends in law enforcement have this in their home as well, so I don't know why SU-47  is shocked to see a semi auto version in a home? 

Anyways currently I have nothing for self defense other than a cricket bat and some very good German cutlery in my kitchen. I always felt fully safe with my fists as well. Though with the crime rate in Western countries going up, and the economy coming down, I felt it only natural to be inclined to arm myself, to protect my rights and so forth. 

Future gun locker is going to look like this : 

1. Glock 32
2. Glock 19
3. Beretta AL391 semi auto shotgun

I think we have some giant laws over here that Pakistani's don't, so price is usually not even the first thing to look at when purchasing a weapon, usually it's legality. I don't think I can ever own an automatic for self defense/collection with these liberal laws in place

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RescueRanger

Kharian_Beast said:


> Nice, some of my friends in law enforcement have this in their home as well, so I don't know why SU-47  is shocked to see a semi auto version in a home?
> 
> Anyways currently I have nothing for self defense other than a cricket bat and some very good German cutlery in my kitchen. I always felt fully safe with my fists as well. Though with the crime rate in Western countries going up, and the economy coming down, I felt it only natural to be inclined to arm myself, to protect my rights and so forth.
> 
> Future gun locker is going to look like this :
> 
> 1. Glock 32
> 2. Glock 19
> 3. Beretta AL391 semi auto shotgun
> 
> I think we have some giant laws over here that Pakistani's don't, so price is usually not even the first thing to look at when purchasing a weapon, usually it's legality. I don't think I can ever own an automatic for self defense/collection with these liberal laws in place




Kharian_Beast,

Do you live in the UK? If so you may be able to apply for a Shot Gun Licence, right? Nothing better for room clearing than a 12 gauge...  anyway look into it!

And when you come to Pakistan you can fire all the Auto Weapons you want... Mobilink Gun Club now do packages (for those with money) or if you have connections in LE or MIL you can go for some fun range practice at one of the many Police training schools... Altough it has become a little more regulated after what heppend in Islamabad. 

Regards,


----------



## Kharian_Beast

RescueRanger said:


> Kharian_Beast,
> 
> Do you live in the UK? If so you may be able to apply for a Shot Gun Licence, right? Nothing better for room clearing than a 12 gauge...  anyway look into it!
> 
> And when you come to Pakistan you can fire all the Auto Weapons you want... Mobilink Gun Club now do packages (for those with money) or if you have connections in LE or MIL you can go for some fun range practice at one of the many Police training schools... Altough it has become a little more regulated after what heppend in Islamabad.
> 
> Regards,



Thanks Rescue Ranger, truly the only place for most people to feel the automatic kick of a G3 or the wholesome sounds of an auto AK47 is Pakistan. When I will go for a visit I will look into purchasing a few G3 and if possible MG3. In Pakistan my family had closets full of guns but I think they gave these to the army before they came to UK. My friends here don't believe how many guns we had.


----------



## metalfalcon

RescueRanger said:


> Firstly do you have a licence? If not then get one otherwise carrying one will get you sent to the ATC quicker then you can say "rubber baby buggy bumpers". Also you can pick up a captured one from Derra very cheap but it will be impossible to get out of there.
> 
> The legal way is to first apply for a licence (the sporting version of the 5.56 = .223 Remington) so your weapon as long as it is semi auto .223 will be classified as a rifle and you can put your reason for applying as 1 of 2: Hunting or Self Defence.
> 
> Your application form can be obtained from the following:
> 
> Khi: Dont know the process
> Lhr/Rwp: Goto DCO office or local Kachari Office
> NWFP: Same
> Isbd/Fed Capital: Ministry of Interior or Kachari (F-8)
> 
> Do note that unless you have lots of Dosh or Safarish (Friends in high places) be prepared to become part of the waiting list which is very long, the quota is small and if you know someone in Gov each minister gets a quota and they can get you one out of their Quota"
> 
> Also a good part of obtaining a Islamabad Fire Arms Licence is that it is all Pakistan.
> 
> Then once you have your licence you can put you weapon on the Licence and you will also get a ammo quota, this stipulates you can carry 30 rounds for Pistol, 30 rounds for rifle or 15 cartridges for shotgun.
> 
> Hope this helps, if you still have questions go to your friendly neighbourhood gun dealer.




I just need to buy them, I have a License ( Lot of my close relatives are in Armed forces Of Pakistan).

I already have lot of guns like TT, Ak-47, Shot gun Etc but they are no match For guns Like M4 carbine and stuff like that. I want to Buy a Real cool Gun, I have seen Pathans holding a Steyr AUG, M4 carbine or M-16 I want to buy a G-36 with a grenade launcher..... Just for fun


----------



## RescueRanger

metalfalcon said:


> I just need to buy them, I have a License ( Lot of my close relatives are in Armed forces Of Pakistan).
> 
> I already have lot of guns like TT, Ak-47, Shot gun Etc but they are no match For guns Like M4 carbine and stuff like that. I want to Buy a Real cool Gun, I have seen Pathans holding a Steyr AUG, M4 carbine or M-16 I want to buy a G-36 with a grenade launcher..... Just for fun



"Real Cool Gun"... 

There is nothing cool about a weapon, it is meant for one purpose (to kill) and that is not cool, you post are showing your age and I mean that in a bad way.

Just to let you know the G-36 is a prohibited bore weapon? Secondly what are you going to do with a grenade launcher? Who do you plan to protect yourself against? An APV?

If you have family is the army then ask them, I am sure they can hook you up, but in light of your comments above I wouldnt give you a spud gun let alone grenade launcher.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## XYON

My philosophy is to have at home and to know how to accurately fire a weapon system (pistol etc) and NOT NEED IT compared to not having one when you NEED IT THE MOST!

Have a few pistols & semi-auto units in my locker but my favorite by far remains my P90;

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## RescueRanger

epool said:


> My philosophy is to have at home and to know how to accurately fire a weapon system (pistol etc) and NOT NEED IT compared to not having one when you NEED IT THE MOST!
> 
> Have a few pistols & semi-auto units in my locker but my favorite by far remains my P90;



Nice, altough i am not a big fan of bullpub designs this is one weapon that really cuts the mustard. THank you for sharing.


----------



## metalfalcon

RescueRanger said:


> "Real Cool Gun"...
> 
> There is nothing cool about a weapon, it is meant for one purpose (to kill) and that is not cool, you post are showing your age and I mean that in a bad way.
> 
> Just to let you know the G-36 is a prohibited bore weapon? Secondly what are you going to do with a grenade launcher? Who do you plan to protect yourself against? An APV?
> 
> If you have family is the army then ask them, I am sure they can hook you up, but in light of your comments above I wouldnt give you a spud gun let alone grenade launcher.



Its my hobby mann, plz don't get Excited, I have seen many people With prohibited Weapons what about them. Any how It will be long Topic so just leave it.



> There is nothing cool about a weapon, it is meant for one purpose (to kill) and that is not cool, you post are showing your age and I mean that in a bad way.



There is Everything cool about weapons, They are not meant ONLY to kill, They are also meant For Protecting your House and Family Its not always Necessary to kill someone, Sometimes you may Scare the Enemy, WHAT DO YOU KNOW ABOUT ME AND MY AGE, Please Don't pass judgment on someone by just reading their post, _*i was just kidding mann*_ Why so serious ?

I was just joking, You are right mann Why the hell i need a Gun and With Grenade launcher ? 

By the way i have fired many weapons like G-3 and MP-5. Many of my Cousins have their Personnel Collection In the wardrobe i have pics of them but they are in my computer and i don't know How to Upload them ?



> If you have family is the army then ask them, I am sure they can hook you up, but in light of your comments above I wouldnt give you a spud gun let alone grenade launcher



Thanx Buddy for your Kind Information and help, I have visited Darra Adam Khel and Seen the Guns being Manufactured Locally, I have seen the bullets being sold in Kilos in Peshawar. I thought you could give me some advice on how to get hand on REAL American weapons.

_*Seriously i was Thinking of a Gun whose pic is posted in the start of the Thread and i want to Buy it (If is Its Affordable and IF You don't have a objection on it), About The G-36 With a Grenade launcher i was Just Joking mann its not for me.*_


----------



## RescueRanger

metalfalcon said:


> Its my hobby mann, plz don't get Excited, I have seen many people With prohibited Weapons what about them. Any how It will be long Topic so just leave it.
> 
> 
> 
> There is Everything cool about weapons, They are not meant ONLY to kill, They are also meant For Protecting your House and Family Its not always Necessary to kill someone, Sometimes you may Scare the Enemy, WHAT DO YOU KNOW ABOUT ME AND MY AGE, Please Don't pass judgment on someone by just reading their post, _*i was just kidding mann*_ Why so serious ?
> 
> I was just joking, You are right mann Why the hell i need a Gun and With Grenade launcher ?
> 
> By the way i have fired many weapons like G-3 and MP-5. Many of my Cousins have their Personnel Collection In the wardrobe i have pics of them but they are in my computer and i don't know How to Upload them ?
> 
> 
> 
> Thanx Buddy for your Kind Information and help, I have visited Darra Adam Khel and Seen the Guns being Manufactured Locally, I have seen the bullets being sold in Kilos in Peshawar. I thought you could give me some advice on how to get hand on REAL American weapons.
> 
> _*Seriously i was Thinking of a Gun whose pic is posted in the start of the Thread and i want to Buy it (If is Its Affordable and IF You don't have a objection on it), About The G-36 With a Grenade launcher i was Just Joking mann its not for me.*_




If you have been to Derra then you must have seen the M4's they have several captured form either Afghan or US forces in Afghanistan. Also if you want to buy some real american weaponse then you need to book an appointment with Essa & Mussa Jee (the biggest gun dealers) in Pakistan. 

I bought my AR-15 sporter from them but also Shamsuddin in Khi can also hook you up with M4's (Fully Auto with 90 Round C-Mags for about 950,000). If you wanna buy an illegal one you will have to goto derra or get someone to steal one from PTC Sihallah 

Regards,

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## metalfalcon

RescueRanger said:


> If you have been to Derra then you must have seen the M4's they have several captured form either Afghan or US forces in Afghanistan. Also if you want to buy some real american weaponse then you need to book an appointment with Essa & Mussa Jee (the biggest gun dealers) in Pakistan.
> 
> I bought my AR-15 sporter from them but also Shamsuddin in Khi can also hook you up with M4's (Fully Auto with 90 Round C-Mags for about 950,000). If you wanna buy an illegal one you will have to goto derra or get someone to steal one from PTC Sihallah
> 
> Regards,



When i went to derra Adam khel that was in 1996 or 1997 and that time Bullets were being sold on Peshawar Streets like vegetables, But things have changed since then, I can no longer visit Derra and Peshawar streets are clean these dayz. 

*Any why thanx for Your Information and help dude.*

I will get One soon but through a proper Channel.


----------



## A.Rahman

what are the legal channels in Pakistan to get original American weapons? like M-16?

Please post info, like phone number and name. Thanks


----------



## RescueRanger

A.Rahman said:


> what are the legal channels in Pakistan to get original American weapons? like M-16?
> 
> Please post info, like phone number and name. Thanks



I made this thread to see other peoples collection but instead i am being bombarded with requests on how to buy weapons? ... Hmmm... Come on people its not that hard to get hold of exotic weapons in Pakistan, you guys ae making it sound like we live in the third world or somthing.

Anyway i will include the reputable dealers for Rwp, Lhr and Khi who only sell weapons to people who own *(licence)* and can *LEGALLY* purchase weapons.


Here is the list:

*Rawalpindi:*

ELAHEE BUKSH & CO. 
Address : 41-C-1,Bank Road 
City : Rawalpindi 
Phone # : (92 51) 5567172, 5583370 
Fax : (92 51) 5525689
---
A.M. IBRAHIMJI & SONS 
Address : Adamjee Road,Saddar,Near Hathi Chowk 
City : Rawalpindi 
Phone # : (92 51) 5565225, 5568119 
Fax : (92 51) 5568119

*Lahore:*

BUKSH ELAHEE & CO. (PVT) LTD. 
Address : 8 Dayal Singh Mansion,Shahrae Quaid-e-Azam 
City : Lahore 
Phone # : (92 42) 7321949, 7324827 
Fax : (92 42) 7231707
---

EVANTHI INTERNATIONAL 

Address : 61-T,Gulberg-II 
City : Lahore 
Phone # : (92 42) 6369168, 6369167 
Fax : (92 42) 6368180
---


*Karachi:*

ELAHEE BUKSH & CO. 
Address : 7,Clifton Pride,G-3/1,Block-8,Main Clifton Road 
City : Karachi 
Phone # : (92 21) 5837977 
Fax : (92 21) 5874123
---

KARACHI ARMS CENTRE 

Address : 4-Rafique Plaza,Lucky Star,Saddar 
City : Karachi 
Phone # : (92 21) 5218976, 5214733 
---

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## niaz

With so many Hon members having firearms in their lockers, I am embarassed to admit that I only have two shot guns. 

One is side by side British Midlands 27 inch ( 1/4 choke, improved cylinder) for grouse shoot. The other is Belgian over under 28 inch ( full choke, 1/2 choke) for Skeet and Clay pigeon. Both are in the UK. I have not used them since Feb. when I was last in England.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RescueRanger

niaz said:


> With so many Hon members having firearms in their lockers, I am embarassed to admit that I only have two shot guns.
> 
> One is side by side British Midlands 27 inch ( 1/4 choke, improved cylinder) for grouse shoot. The other is Belgian over under 28 inch ( full choke, 1/2 choke) for Skeet and Clay pigeon. Both are in the UK. I have not used them since Feb. when I was last in England.



Excellent selection, my cousins in mianwali are regular hunters and carry an assortment of classical british and italian shotguns, although i prefer more practical designs in comparision to the typical side by side, my favourite from his collection is his Edgar Brothers CZ .223 rifle (what a masterpeice).

Anyway thankyou for sharing.


----------



## su-47

RescueRanger said:


> Also in response to Su-47 &#8220;why we need guns in the house and why fully auto?&#8221;
> 
> It is not juts a Pakistani thing, in the US many people have access to far more exotic weapons systems (why dont you google it).




I know that people keep automatic weapons in USA, but the need for that arose due to lenient gun laws which allowed criminals easy access to guns. Same case in South Africa. In South Africa many people had guns at home, since the rate of crime was so high. We never had anything more than a cheap air rifle (which by the way, got completely messed and had to be thrown away). Had the law restricted purchase of guns, people wouldn't need one in the first place. Now everyday, scores of people are shot dead in SA and USA.

In my personal opinion, governments should not allow civilians to purchase guns (other than air rifles)


----------



## RescueRanger

su-47 said:


> I know that people keep automatic weapons in USA, but the need for that arose due to lenient gun laws which allowed criminals easy access to guns. Same case in South Africa. In South Africa many people had guns at home, since the rate of crime was so high. We never had anything more than a cheap air rifle (which by the way, got completely messed and had to be thrown away). Had the law restricted purchase of guns, people wouldn't need one in the first place. Now everyday, scores of people are shot dead in SA and USA.
> 
> In my personal opinion, governments should not allow civilians to purchase guns (other than air rifles)



If the gov can assure citizens of a curroption free and efficent law enforcement orginization then i would sleep better at night, but i would still want to own a gun just in case. Security ( My Family is more important to me than anything else, and i know the response time for Pakistan police so lets just say keeping one is more a need then a want.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Black Stone

It depends where you live and the local laws. When your neighbour has a gun, it is best for you to have one too.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## RescueRanger

Black Stone said:


> It depends where you live and the local laws. When your neighbour has a gun, it is best for you to have one too.



Cant aruge with that!


----------



## Thorough Pro

HI every one. I'm new to this forum.

My locker currently has these. MP5 is a my sons plastic gun. Others are real.

I'm waiting for my rifle licence, in the mean time I'm doing a little research to decide which rifle caliber/chambering should I get for home defence + sport shooting.

I'll appreciate any suggestions feed back from experienced mature/ responsible members in this regard.

Thanks in advance.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RescueRanger

Thorough Pro said:


> HI every one. I'm new to this forum.
> 
> My locker currently has these. MP5 is a my sons plastic gun. Others are real.
> 
> I'm waiting for my rifle licence, in the mean time I'm doing a little research to decide which rifle caliber/chambering should I get for home defence + sport shooting.
> 
> I'll appreciate any suggestions feed back from experienced mature/ responsible members in this regard.
> 
> Thanks in advance.




The S&W is a fantastic pistol, they still use them in ATS School and have very good handling for a 9mm altough i do know they now also use the 45 version. However some of the older models have a hurrendous play on the trigger which i find a bit annoying (just down to bad maintainance).

If you are looking for a rifle most in Pakistan go with the sensible option of .223 Semi Auto 5 shot cost is cheap and excellent hunting/sport rifle. If you are looking for somthing a bit more classy Edgar Borthers now export to Pakistan and you can find a very good selection of James Pertie. 

My Cousin recently picked up a russian .22LR (not my first choice) but the stock is burr walnut, if you like that sort of thing then you may want to investigate the Ruger M77 Mk1. 

Anyway thank you for sharing.


----------



## JK!

I don't have a gun locker or a gun for that matter but if I did:

1) Lee Enfield No. 4 Rifle chambered for 7.62mm
2) Browning Hi Power
3) Colt 9mm SMG based on the AR15 or Bizon-2-01 

Both 2 and 3 chambered for 9x19mm Parabellum


----------



## RescueRanger

JK! said:


> Very interesting choice.


----------



## Thorough Pro

RescueRanger said:


> If you are looking for a rifle most in Pakistan go with the sensible option of .223 Semi Auto 5 shot cost is cheap and excellent hunting/sport rifle. If you are looking for somthing a bit more classy Edgar Borthers now export to Pakistan and you can find a very good selection of James Pertie.



Another friend suggested the same. Can i find a brand new Russian/Chinese rifle in this caliber ? US made rifles available in this caliber cost an arm and a leg. I ones saw achines copy of AR15, even that one was around 180K when the PKR:USD parity was around 60:01.

How about .222? do you have any experience of this cartridge? Is this round easily / cheaply available in Pakistan?


----------



## RescueRanger

Whilst you can pick up .222 rounds from selected dealers i would seriously recommend u choose .223 and this is primarily because it is widely available and is an excellent round and cheaper . 

Secondly yes you can pick up a Chinese dirt cheap but Russians are slightly more costly. I would recommend you go with the Russian option purely because the quality is far better and value for money when it comes to handling and durability. 

Let me know which prt of Pak you are in and i will try and recommed a decent gun smith. 

Regards,


----------



## JK!

RescueRanger said:


> Very interesting choice.



Even though its a 9mm version the Colt SMG is based on a proven design and Russian kit is reliable and tough.


----------



## Thorough Pro

RescueRanger said:


> I would seriously recommend u choose .223 and this is primarily because it is widely available and is an excellent round and cheaper .
> 
> Secondly yes you can pick up a Chinese dirt cheap but Russians are slightly more costly. I would recommend you go with the Russian option purely because the quality is far better and value for money when it comes to handling and durability.
> 
> Let me know which prt of Pak you are in and i will try and recommed a decent gun smith.
> 
> Regards,



I live in Karachi, and will appreciate your help.

Which russian rifle is better in this (.223) chambering AK74 or Saiga. As AK74/AKM/AKMS etc all use AK47 plateform their accuracy sucks beyond 200/300 meter range. USmade AR's are very steep, can't afford the at this point in time, they are also very hard to maintain compared to AK74, which requires minimal maintenance.

What other choices are there in .223. Germans are difficult to find and out of budget range.


----------



## RescueRanger

Thorough Pro said:


> I live in Karachi, and will appreciate your help.
> 
> Which russian rifle is better in this (.223) chambering AK74 or Saiga. As AK74/AKM/AKMS etc all use AK47 plateform their accuracy sucks beyond 200/300 meter range. USmade AR's are very steep, can't afford the at this point in time, they are also very hard to maintain compared to AK74, which requires minimal maintenance.
> 
> What other choices are there in .223. Germans are difficult to find and out of budget range.



I will check and let you know, if your heart is set on US weapons try the Ruger 10/22 Carbine "You can convert it to full auto"  and it a very stable and reliable weapon. Only draw-back, in Pakistan most people only carry the .22 LR version. 

Anyways i will check around about your request and let you know by Sunday via PM. 

Regards,

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Thorough Pro

> Anyways i will check around about your request and let you know by Sunday via PM.



I'm not a big fan of .22 for SD/HD. Would like something more potent for this purpose. Will wait for your PM. thanks


----------



## Imran Khan

if gov of pak allow to me i wana fit this gun roof of my home

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## RescueRanger

imran khan said:


> if gov of pak allow to me i wana fit this gun roof of my home



LOL. Thank you so much for the pic yep with the cyclic rate on that baby you wouldnt want anything else.


----------



## Black Stone

imran khan said:


> if gov of pak allow to me i wana fit this gun roof of my home



No, the GoP would not trust you with that. Perhaps, they allow you to have this...


----------



## RescueRanger

Black Stone said:


> No, the GoP would not trust you with that. Perhaps, they allow you to have this...



Now that is just darn mean!


----------



## JK!

Is it possible to get any Zastava arms in Pakistan?

They are a Serbian company and they have some interesting kit.


----------



## Imran Khan

Black Stone said:


> No, the GoP would not trust you with that. Perhaps, they allow you to have this...



hey man were is treger of this pistol.or its work with remote


----------



## SNellahi

hello to all.
i am new to the forum here and wanted to ask couple of questions.it might be answered in the thread already but have not gone through the whole thread.1.in PAKISTAN with proper handgun license can i buy a glock 18 or glock 17 and convert it to full auto? if so, what price range is this gun? and 2. are other new handguns such as beretta storm or taurus 24/7 pro guns available for purchase in PAKISTAN? 
thanx in advance guys.


----------



## Imran Khan

sir frist post you intruduce your self in member intruduction thanks


----------



## SNellahi

oh sorry, i just did that so now can any one give me some info.thanx


----------



## Thorough Pro

> Anyways i will check around about your request and let you know by Sunday via PM.



rescue Ranger! I'm still waiting for your PM.....


----------



## RescueRanger

Thorough Pro said:


> rescue Ranger! I'm still waiting for your PM.....



Wo kathey hey na! Sabhar ka phal meetha hoota hai! ( Dont worry i will PM u soon)...


----------



## PakmanUSA

Here in the US. I have more guns than I can count. I have built several AR-15s, owned several AK 47 semi autos and SKSs. I dont want to leave out rifles used for big game hunting, like my very accurate 30-06 with a variable scope dead on at over 250yrds from a kneeling position. I have several shotguns, pump action used for bird hunting. I also have a couple of handguns for personal protection. I grew up hunting and fishing so guns are a part of my life. My adopted father was in the US Navy. My biological father was in the Pakistani Navy. Part of my formal education was in firearms repair and design. I have worked with a couple of US Army snipers designing rifles for them for their personal use. There are some people who are private citizens who own 50 calibre rifles used for very long range shooting here in the US. I would like to have one too but the ammo is very costly.


----------



## RescueRanger

Pakiman said:


> Here in the US. I have more guns than I can count. I have built several AR-15s, owned several AK 47 semi autos and SKSs. I dont want to leave out rifles used for big game hunting, like my very accurate 30-06 with a variable scope dead on at over 250yrds from a kneeling position. I have several shotguns, pump action used for bird hunting. I also have a couple of handguns for personal protection. I grew up hunting and fishing so guns are a part of my life. My adopted father was in the US Navy. My biological father was in the Pakistani Navy. Part of my formal education was in firearms repair and design. I have worked with a couple of US Army snipers designing rifles for them for their personal use. There are some people who are private citizens who own 50 calibre rifles used for very long range shooting here in the US. I would like to have one too but the ammo is very costly.



Nice to hear from you, what u using for ur 7.62 (30-60)? Remington/Winchester or something more exotic? BTW u should not mention half of what you have on this forum... Formal Education? How so? I know the US offer courses on Anti Terrorism etc via MSU but Firearms? Were u in the forces? If so then its not your formal education but trade and even then if you were an armour or weapons specialist you would be required to build and design weapons merely maintain them. So i am intrigued by that statement. 

Anyway please feel free to post some pics! Personally i was never a big fan of LR rifles, i was usually the one pulling out the cheat sheet to calculate the MOA!


----------



## Keysersoze

I can never understand the idea of hunting with a .50 cal. You might have weaponskill etc but you lose the hunting woodcraft. Hell you might as well be hunting with a AT missile. the skill factor is still as great. And it is about as fair.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## RescueRanger

Keysersoze said:


> I can never understand the idea of hunting with a .50 cal. You might have weaponskill etc but you lose the hunting woodcraft. Hell you might as well be hunting with a AT missile. the skill factor is still as great. And it is about as fair.



Cannot disaggree with that statement!


----------



## SNellahi

THATS SOUNDS VERY COOL PAKIMAN.I WISH I COULD OWN THOSE GUNS HERE IN NY. BUT LAWS IN NY ARE SOOO STRICT IT TAKES MONTHS TO EVEN GET A HANDGUN PERMIT.


----------



## RescueRanger

SNellahi said:


> THATS SOUNDS VERY COOL PAKIMAN.I WISH I COULD OWN THOSE GUNS HERE IN NY. BUT LAWS IN NY ARE SOOO STRICT IT TAKES MONTHS TO EVEN GET A HANDGUN PERMIT.



Nothing cool about owning a gun...


----------



## Keysersoze

RescueRanger said:


> Nothing cool about owning a gun...



I have been around them for my work for about 12 years and would not want one unless it became ABSOLUTELY necessary. They are tools for killing plain and simple .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## RescueRanger

Keysersoze said:


> I have been around them for my work for about 12 years and would not want one unless it became ABSOLUTELY necessary. They are tools for killing plain and simple .



My sentiments exactly, sadly with the world and the environment I live in today it has become more of a need rather then a want. I wont try to justify me keeping firearms but if my neighbours have them, well then general rule of thumb applies "So Should I".

Remember the first thing they teach in Weapon Handling course "Do Not point the barrel at anything unless you intend to destroy it, now a days films and games have desensitised to guns. Many youth do not understand that there is no reset button and you dont have first aid kits that can heal injuries with the touch of a button.

Likelihood is if you have a gun then so does the bad guy, perhaps he has more... And in most cases, especially with more powerful calibres the hydrostatic pressure alone usually kills the subject before exsanguination or hypo-volemic shock.

There is a clip on you tube of a Lahori Idiot firing a M14 with 90 round c-mag into the air, the proximity at which is friends are is just mind boggling how was reckless enough to carry out an act like that. Again, firearms are seen as a status symbol and not a weapon which is what they really are, no matter how shiny or Bling they look.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Keysersoze

Well said!

Another point that should be made is the propensity or firing into the air during "celebrations" my cousin once decided to cap off a few rounds. I had to explain in detail how what goes up will come down and might hit someone.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PakmanUSA

Rescue Ranger, I took a gunsmithing course here in the US as a trade. However the couse taught much more than gun repair and design. We learned marketing for selling the related products along with the basic operations needed to comply with the laws established here in the US. Now as for my 30-06 the will shoot any brand of ammo Winchester or Remington, as long as the manufacture is using the established guidelines for that particular round. Something I have done for years was loaded my own ammo for some of my guns. The advantage is that the overall cost is lower and for rifles you can design the complete round for the weight of the bullet and find the proper powder charge that provides the best accuracy for that gun. Keep in mind this is all legal in the US.

Thanks for the interaction.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## RescueRanger

Pakiman said:


> Rescue Ranger, I took a gunsmithing course here in the US as a trade. However the couse taught much more than gun repair and design. We learned marketing for selling the related products along with the basic operations needed to comply with the laws established here in the US. Now as for my 30-06 the will shoot any brand of ammo Winchester or Remington, as long as the manufacture is using the established guidelines for that particular round. Something I have done for years was loaded my own ammo for some of my guns. The advantage is that the overall cost is lower and for rifles you can design the complete round for the weight of the bullet and find the proper powder charge that provides the best accuracy for that gun. Keep in mind this is all legal in the US.
> 
> Thanks for the interaction.



Hmm.. Thank you much clearer now! Sadly we dont have re-loaders, primers or the associated paraphernalia in Pakistan if you live in that is, because it is considered illegal. 

But it is a thriving trade outside Punjab!


----------



## SNellahi

I AGREE THAT THERE IS NOTHING COOL ABOUT OWNING A GUN BUT I DOESN'T HURT IF YOU CHEER SOME ONE WHO LOVES GUNS.I OWN ONE BECAUSE ITS PART OF MY JOB.BY THE WAY, DO ANY OF GUNSMITHS IN PAKISTAN HAVE WEB SITES WHERE WE CAN SEE THE PRODUCTS AND PRICES? I JUST SAW A VIDEO OF A GUY SHOOTING GLOCK 17 FULL AUTO IN LAHORE. IS IT LEGAL TO HAVE IT IN PAKISTAN WITH 9MM LICENSE AND HOW MUCH S IT? IMO ITS THE PERFECT GUN FOR SELF DEFENCE WITH 31 RD MAGAZINE.


----------



## RescueRanger

SNellahi said:


> I AGREE THAT THERE IS NOTHING COOL ABOUT OWNING A GUN BUT I DOESN'T HURT IF YOU CHEER SOME ONE WHO LOVES GUNS.I OWN ONE BECAUSE ITS PART OF MY JOB.BY THE WAY, DO ANY OF GUNSMITHS IN PAKISTAN HAVE WEB SITES WHERE WE CAN SEE THE PRODUCTS AND PRICES? I JUST SAW A VIDEO OF A GUY SHOOTING GLOCK 17 FULL AUTO IN LAHORE. IS IT LEGAL TO HAVE IT IN PAKISTAN WITH 9MM LICENSE AND HOW MUCH S IT? IMO ITS THE PERFECT GUN FOR SELF DEFENCE WITH 31 RD MAGAZINE.



Firstly please remove caps lock... 

Secondly yes plenty have their webistes which i will post here soon, also no you cannot own a fully auto weapon legally in Pakistan as a civillian you will get arrested and brought infront of ATC: Anti Terrorism Court.

Firearms licence is only avaiable to individual who can pass a SB: Special Branch vetting also known as verification, which is done by checking ur resi and work history and there is a very long waiting list for getting a licence in Pakistan, you can get one if your family is connected!

Also i dont know why people are impressed with that idiot on Youtube what he did was dangerous and stupid...


----------



## SNellahi

RescueRanger said:


> Firstly please remove caps lock...
> 
> Secondly yes plenty have their webistes which i will post here soon, also no you cannot own a fully auto weapon legally in Pakistan as a civillian you will get arrested and brought infront of ATC: Anti Terrorism Court.
> 
> Firearms licence is only avaiable to individual who can pass a SB: Special Branch vetting also known as verification, which is done by checking ur resi and work history and there is a very long waiting list for getting a licence in Pakistan, you can get one if your family is connected!
> 
> Also i dont know why people are impressed with that idiot on Youtube what he did was dangerous and stupid...


thanks very much for the info. and yes i do have connections inside Ministry Of Interior and my 9mm license will be ready by the time i get to Pakistan. i had intention to own a glock only because i can be converted to full auto but since is illegal to do that i will probably go for Beretta storm or the Taurus 24/7 if they are available and within my budget range.I will keep an eye out for your post with websites. REGARDS


----------



## RescueRanger

SNellahi said:


> thanks very much for the info. and yes i do have connections inside Ministry Of Interior and my 9mm license will be ready by the time i get to Pakistan. i had intention to own a glock only because i can be converted to full auto but since is illegal to do that i will probably go for Beretta storm or the Taurus 24/7 if they are available and within my budget range.I will keep an eye out for your post with websites. REGARDS



Russian built marakov pistol can be converted to Full Auto and give better cyclic rate then Glock WRT (RPM: Rounds Per Minuite) and will only set you back 25,000 PKR. Anyway if you are in Isbd you can use Mobilink Gun Glub: The Gun Club, Islamabad, Pakistan to do the shooting but if like you say you have contacts in Min Interior then they can line up one of the police training school "Range" for you...

Have Fun!


----------



## SNellahi

RescueRanger said:


> Russian built marakov pistol can be converted to Full Auto and give better cyclic rate then Glock WRT (RPM: Rounds Per Minuite) and will only set you back 25,000 PKR. Anyway if you are in Isbd you can use Mobilink Gun Glub: The Gun Club, Islamabad, Pakistan to do the shooting but if like you say you have contacts in Min Interior then they can line up one of the police training school "Range" for you...
> 
> Have Fun!


thanx for the advice but as you said it is illegal to own a full auto gun so i diverted my intentions from full auto unless there are some excuses to own a full auto handgun i will most likely buy what i like when i visit few of the dealers in isl. by the way i searched for the gun you mentioned, no hard feelings but it is ugly and will make me look like im from 18 century and worst of all it blew my imagination of having a light/laser combo mounted on it.i know you will say it will knock down the attacker but common there are much better looking handguns in Pakistan for under 40k.
hey, whats the price difference between 9mm and .40 cal cartridges in pak.? im asking because i might get a .40 cal handgun.i have to send my application next week so i dont want to regret anything and i dont want 2 guns either since i stay in Pakistan for a month or so AND still waiting for the websites.THANX RESCUERANGER


----------



## Thorough Pro

JK! said:


> Is it possible to get any Zastava arms in Pakistan?
> 
> They are a Serbian company and they have some interesting kit.



I recently came accross one Zastava CZ999 at a dealer in Khi, asking 50K. It's based on Sig design with decocker lever which also duplicates as slide lock. Felt good in the hand but can't comment on the reliability and accuracy due to no first hand experience.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## blain2

Keysersoze said:


> Well said!
> 
> Another point that should be made is the propensity or firing into the air during "celebrations" my cousin once decided to cap off a few rounds. I had to explain in detail how what goes up will come down and might hit someone.



LoL! What goes up, comes down! 


RescueRanger I think you are referring to these idiots eating mangoes and popping off rounds from a AK-47. At least these idiots are doing so in a "Khet" or "baagh" although I have no idea if there is a poor "kisaan" lurking somewhere out there.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PakmanUSA

Here in the US gun laws are different from state to state. The Constitution allows people the "Right to Keep and bear arms." So many people especially in the southern US have guns for hunting and protection. The main idea behind people having guns here, is so the goverment could not opress the people and take away other rights like that of free speech. Just so you know if someone here wants a full-auto weapon, there is licensing involved controlled by the goverment here. 

Felons are not allowed to own guns. There are many people here in the US who have a permit to carry a concelled weapon. Believe it or not crime in many of these places has went way down since the passage of laws allowing people to carry weapons pistols and revolvers.


----------



## SNellahi

PakmanUSA said:


> Here in the US gun laws are different from state to state. The Constitution allows people the "Right to Keep and bear arms." So many people especially in the southern US have guns for hunting and protection. The main idea behind people having guns here, is so the goverment could not opress the people and take away other rights like that of free speech. Just so you know if someone here wants a full-auto weapon, there is licensing involved controlled by the goverment here.
> 
> Felons are not allowed to own guns. There are many people here in the US who have a permit to carry a concelled weapon. Believe it or not crime in many of these places has went way down since the passage of laws allowing people to carry weapons pistols and revolvers.


you are right PAKIMAN. as more permits are being issued the crime rate is falling and here in new york 542 illegal guns were handed in at police stations with no questions asked and paid $200 per gun.so if we analyze, the criminals are turning their guns because they are afraid the opponent might be carrying a weapon and secondly they can use $$$ more than the gun.
i hope they come up with plans to take the hardcore criminals off the streets but doing that will be almost impossible because i think they(drug dlrs, politicians,govt etc) are under the same umbrella.


----------



## thegreatali

A-O-A to All members. I m new here 
i wanna Buy Glock 17, 9mm. Pistol
Plz tell me its cost.

Glock 17, 9mm. Pistol


----------



## AgenT-X

Hi everbody!!

can any body please tell me that what is the arm lisence fee here in pakistan i want to have a BERETTA CO2 Mod. 92 and what is the price of this gun in pakistan?


----------



## Ghareeb_Da_Baal

Well, I have my AR15 Now !
that is all I have!


----------



## Ghareeb_Da_Baal

AgenT-X said:


> Hi everbody!!
> 
> can any body please tell me that what is the arm lisence fee here in pakistan i want to have a BERETTA CO2 Mod. 92 and what is the price of this gun in pakistan?



Thats not a real pistol . do you still need a license for it?


----------



## Ghareeb_Da_Baal

What are the Gun prices in Pakistan these days?
glocks
ar15
ak 47 & 74 semi auto.
What else is available?


----------



## AgenT-X

oh. ok... can you tell me the lisence fee for arm lisence here in pak??


----------



## Jihad

My water pistol!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Beskar

PK ll JCo0L said:


> My water pistol!!



HAHA!

Good one dude! I was overwhelmed with laughter


----------



## Beskar

The good ol Tokarev. 

I also have a russian AK-47, and a 1911.

Own all of that in pakistan of course. Planning to buy a new modded version of the M14.


----------



## Tang0

Has anyone used the .458 version of the AR-15? I have the .223, and it has virtually no kick. I thought about purchasing the .458, but one look at the price of ammo and I decided to stick with the sane bore. 

Rock River Arms: RRA LAR-458 CAR A4 Rifle


----------



## Keysersoze

Dude .458 is a close combat round....looking to do some CQB?


----------



## Tang0

Keysersoze said:


> Dude .458 is a close combat round....looking to do some CQB?



I went ahead and got the full length A2 model in .223. I figured that it was more important to be able to afford the ammo to get familiar with the weapon so that I was comfortable with it when the time came to use it. Also, memories of draining the swamp water out of the chamber and desperately scrubbing the rust off the A2's six inch barrel to get ready for an inspection 30 minutes later gave the weapon a...sentimental appeal. Lately though, I have had a bit of buyers remorse, the heavier round would impart more K.E and is just a more visceral and fun shooting experience. Additionally the CAR 4 is shorter and easier to use in CQB, which is likely where the weapon would end up being deployed.

PS
The Deagle is a 800$ mantle piece/ improvised hammer for rappers and other people with two much money and testosterone.


----------



## A1Kaid

I also like the *M60 Machine gun*. Very good for defending a post, a vehicle, a base, or safeguarding an area.


*Pros and Cons of M60 Machine Gun*

*Pros:*
1)Light-weight machine gun
2) Machine gun/rapid fire
3) Holds a lot of bullets (so you don't have to reload as much as w/other m-guns)
4) Decent accuracy
5) Versatile weapon, you can use it laying down and standing up
6)Strong bullets that can penetrate through thick sheets of metals
7) Relatively in-expensive to make
8) Proven and tested in actual warfare

*Cons:*
1) Occasional Jamming
2) Over-heating may be frequent and may cause problems
3) M60 machine gun is loud and may reveal the shooter's position.
4) M60 will make you a "big target" on the battle field.


----------



## U-571

PK ll JCo0L said:


> My water pistol!!



wht abt airsoft guns!!!,


----------



## PakmanUSA

WOW! It must have a high cycle rate to have the need to be water cooled! LOL


----------



## AgNoStiC MuSliM

A1Kaid,

The thread is about discussing weapons members may own or like to own (within reason), not a general thread about weapons.


----------



## A1Kaid

AgNoStIc MuSliM said:


> A1Kaid,
> 
> The thread is about discussing weapons members may own or like to own (within reason), not a general thread about weapons.



Yes I agree I would like to own a M60 (maybe not sure), you know try it out hit some junk cars as targets, and better my accuracy. I am currently thinking about purchasing a fire arm, perhaps a glock.


----------



## Tang0

An m-60 will only cost you around 18,000$, plus whatever it takes to get the license in your region. Its time consuming, but far from impossible in the US at least. Hmm, machine gun or car....Decisions, Decisions....


----------



## Kharian_Beast

What is the situation in Pakistan regarding the arms markets? Can one still casually stroll into Darra and haggle over automatic weapons and recoil less rifles? 

Update me.


----------



## Super Falcon

7 lacs is too much take my advice go to tsblack market you will get it cheeply than make its license it will be legall


----------



## A A C 1919

Boss what if one doesn't have a weopon then is it enirely necessary for you to buy your weopon first and then apply for licence or is ther a possibility to apply for the licence before purchase................I'm asking this since I do not have a GUN LOCKER of my own, my intentions are to create one.........thankyou.


----------



## A.Rahman

Tang0 said:


> An m-60 will only cost you around 18,000$, plus whatever it takes to get the license in your region. Its time consuming, but far from impossible in the US at least. Hmm, machine gun or car....Decisions, Decisions....



Machine gun can get you a car, but car cannot get you a machine gun... get my drift?


----------



## Rajkumar

can any body tell me about the availability status of Barrett or MA107 sniper rifle as well as it's ammo in market. I mean any market nearer to India.
what will be the cost along with a good scope?
does this rifle have silencer version?


----------



## weapon24/7

Hi All,

I have a Taurus 24/7 Pro in 9mm in my gun locker!!


----------



## Khan3602

su-47 said:


> I know that people keep automatic weapons in USA, but the need for that arose due to lenient gun laws which allowed criminals easy access to guns. Same case in South Africa. In South Africa many people had guns at home, since the rate of crime was so high. We never had anything more than a cheap air rifle (which by the way, got completely messed and had to be thrown away). Had the law restricted purchase of guns, people wouldn't need one in the first place. Now everyday, scores of people are shot dead in SA and USA.
> 
> In my personal opinion, governments should not allow civilians to purchase guns (other than air rifles)



Well you couldn't be more wrong. Guns have been protecting U.S. citizens for ages now. You must not be aware of the fact that hundreds of thousands of crimes are stopped each year by law-abiding citizens who carry firearms. Here in the U.S., ppl believe the police will be there when they are needed but the fact of the matter is that the Police show up after a crime and are required only to write reports. If it was up to people like you, we wouldn't be able to sleep at night. Are you telling me you would like to unarm the population and leave them dependent on _others to protect them? You're saying you'll wait for others to come when your family needs you?_


----------



## Xeric

I own a .30.
CTO(Configured to Order) built.
Would share its pic soon.


----------



## Xeric

This one is the appetizer.....
(Of course i own it)






And the pistol is coming soon!


----------



## Xeric

This one is an older one....its my brothers
It is original Italy made, costed 1.25 Lac(Second hand)






P.S i am not the one who is holding the gun!


----------



## AjnabiZ

fatman17 said:


> AR-15 with auto option costs Rs, 7 lacs in karachi market.
> 
> my locker contains
> 
> Winchester .22 lever-action (15 rounds)
> Baretta 9mm (8 rounds)
> Tokarev TT (9 rounds) - chinese version.
> 
> i will try to post pics as soon as i take them



Hello fatman

You mentioned that you have Winchester and Baretta. Did you purchase them locally or international ?

And how much did each cost you ? And how much does a 9mm ammunition cost in Pakistan, for e.g around 1000 rounds of 9mm.


----------



## RescueRanger

AjnabiZ said:


> Hello fatman
> 
> You mentioned that you have Winchester and Baretta. Did you purchase them locally or international ?
> 
> And how much did each cost you ? And how much does a 9mm ammunition cost in Pakistan, for e.g around 1000 rounds of 9mm.



Tarus, Baretta 92 Series, Glock 23/17-L, 17, STAR 9mm semi auto, Sig Sauer, Ruger 9mm, S&W 9mm, Clot 45, Marakov 9mm, M100P Semi Auto all available in Pakistan for respectable importers. 

BTW legally you can only carry on your person 30 rounds of pistol ammo, 30 round of rifle ammo or 15 shot gun cartridges, any more and you will need to extend your allowance or get in trouble with the police.

1000 rounds is a bit too much, what do you need that much ammo for? 

@ to enigma947, that is a excellent Franchi but am i wrong is is the bluing coming off near the front, try coating it with Gun Grease " Bisley" is my favourite but you can also try Tetra or Parker Hale. 

Also how much did you pay for the other variant in the picture above, the one with short and long interchangeable stock?

Regards,

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Xeric

RescueRanger said:


> Tarus, Baretta 92 Series, Glock 23/17-L, 17, STAR 9mm semi auto, Sig Sauer, Ruger 9mm, S&W 9mm, Clot 45, Marakov 9mm, M100P Semi Auto all available in Pakistan for respectable importers.


i am damn serious to get any one of the above mentioned ASAP. Provided it fulfills my two requirements, one they are original like hell and second no 'do numberi' in any sense at all.


> @ to enigma947, that is a excellent Franchi but am i wrong is is the bluing coming off near the front, try coating it with Gun Grease " Bisley" is my favourite but you can also try Tetra or Parker Hale.


Thankx for the tip buddy.


> Also how much did you pay for the other variant in the picture above, the one with short and long interchangeable stock?
> 
> Regards,


If i remember correctly it costed Rs 20,000/- as it is made locally.
The prices ranged from 10,000 to 25,000 depending upon the quality of the gun and your pocket.


----------



## AjnabiZ

RescueRanger said:


> Tarus, Baretta 92 Series, Glock 23/17-L, 17, STAR 9mm semi auto, Sig Sauer, Ruger 9mm, S&W 9mm, Clot 45, Marakov 9mm, M100P Semi Auto all available in Pakistan for respectable importers.
> 
> BTW legally you can only carry on your person 30 rounds of pistol ammo, 30 round of rifle ammo or 15 shot gun cartridges, any more and you will need to extend your allowance or get in trouble with the police.
> 
> 1000 rounds is a bit too much, what do you need that much ammo for?
> 
> @ to enigma947, that is a excellent Franchi but am i wrong is is the bluing coming off near the front, try coating it with Gun Grease " Bisley" is my favourite but you can also try Tetra or Parker Hale.
> 
> Also how much did you pay for the other variant in the picture above, the one with short and long interchangeable stock?
> 
> Regards,




Thanks for the response

Apologies for not listing my requirement.

I need it for Target Shooting Practice. Where i live, i joined a shooting club which charged 1 9mm bullet for 77 Pak Rupees. So around 1,935 Pak Rupees for 25 bullets (9mm).

Secondly, All the guns you have listed above, are they original or made in pakistan replicas ?

I really have my doubts about buying things in pakistan.

If you dont mind, can you list the names of the importers in pakistan which sell such guns?


----------



## RescueRanger

EBRAHIM ABDOOLALLY & CO.
Address : 17-18,Jabbar Plaza,Mansfield Street,Saddar 
City : Karachi 
Phone # : (92 21) 2783126 
Fax : (92 21) 2786826

ELAHEE BUKSH & CO.
Address : 7,Clifton Pride,G-3/1,Block-8,Main Clifton Road 
City : Karachi 
Phone # : (92 21) 5837977 
Fax : (92 21) 5874123 = 

this co has office in pindi bank road as well

also try these people:

Famous Group

Lahore:

Leupold || International

HIRA ARMS
Address : 7-Nila Gumbad 
City : Lahore 
Phone # : (92 42) 7322223, 7310505 
Fax : (92 42) 7239104

Regards,

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AjnabiZ

RescueRanger said:


> EBRAHIM ABDOOLALLY & CO.
> Address : 17-18,Jabbar Plaza,Mansfield Street,Saddar
> City : Karachi
> Phone # : (92 21) 2783126
> Fax : (92 21) 2786826
> 
> ELAHEE BUKSH & CO.
> Address : 7,Clifton Pride,G-3/1,Block-8,Main Clifton Road
> City : Karachi
> Phone # : (92 21) 5837977
> Fax : (92 21) 5874123 =
> 
> this co has office in pindi bank road as well
> 
> also try these people:
> 
> Famous Group
> 
> Lahore:
> 
> Leupold || International
> 
> HIRA ARMS
> Address : 7-Nila Gumbad
> City : Lahore
> Phone # : (92 42) 7322223, 7310505
> Fax : (92 42) 7239104
> 
> Regards,



Thanks alot 

Does anyone know of any Target Shooting clubs in Pakistan, especially in lahore area.


----------



## RescueRanger

AjnabiZ said:


> Thanks alot
> 
> Does anyone know of any Target Shooting clubs in Pakistan, especially in lahore area.



Islamabad Gun Club:

http://www.thegunclubisb.com/

Also i was told that Lahore Country Club have a rifle range but since i have never been to it so don't know much about it, the number for the club is: 92 (42) 7992211-2 

Regards,

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## tamir

I have used the gun range at Cavalry Grounds. If you know any army personnel, you should have no trouble accessing it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AjnabiZ

RescueRanger said:


> Islamabad Gun Club:
> 
> The Gun Club, Islamabad, Pakistan
> 
> Also i was told that Lahore Country Club have a rifle range but since i have never been to it so don't know much about it, the number for the club is: 92 (42) 7992211-2
> 
> Regards,



Thanks 

Much appreciated.

I do have relatives in the army, but i dont like to ask for favours


----------



## tamir

It's nothing big. Hardly anyone is there. You'll probably have the whole gun range to yourself.


----------



## RescueRanger

tamir said:


> It's nothing big. Hardly anyone is there. You'll probably have the whole gun range to yourself.



Which one?


----------



## Mujahid

Asalamu Alaykum,

Brothers, is a weapon really a tool for killing????
Dont you all remember the famous psyche exmple of ISSB about the knife !!! It all depends on the use.

In our muslim society, It is not the weapon which is considered as dangerous rather than the person who uses it !!!


----------



## Salahadin

I currently have a few of my own collecion 
1) 1911 Single-Action, Single Stack
2) Glock 36
3)Knights Armament Co SR-16 Stoner.

View attachment 1568

View attachment 1567

View attachment 1569


----------



## Xeric

enigma947 said:


> This one is the appetizer.....
> (Of course i own it)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the pistol is coming soon!
> 
> 
> enigma947 said:
> 
> 
> 
> This one is an older one....its my brothers
> It is original Italy made, costed 1.25 Lac(Second hand)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P.S i am not the one who is holding the gun!
Click to expand...


Well here's the pistol

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Imran Khan

pistal looking like darra made am i wrong sir? because my brother have 2 same like ohis one.


----------



## Xeric

imran khan said:


> pistal looking like darra made am i wrong sir? because my brother have 2 same like ohis one.



Ofcourse it is darra made. i have already told in one of my previous post here that it was CTO build. It was made by mixing two designs; the shape, mechanism and barrel is of an italian pistol and the cartridge extraction and magazine replacement system is chines.

It was actually an experiment which worked  and i am using it since the last 7 years!


----------



## RescueRanger

enigma947 said:


> Ofcourse it is darra made. i have already told in one of my previous post here that it was CTO build. It was made by mixing two designs; the shape, mechanism and barrel is of an italian pistol and the cartridge extraction and magazine replacement system is chines.
> 
> It was actually an experiment which worked  and i am using it since the last 7 years!



Excellent for a quick draw, good choice to replace the barrel, the derra one's dont last very long. Have you filed the catch pin yet? 

Great collection! Nice to see someone keeping Pakistani weapons! Well Done! I will upload pics of my old Armenius "Thor" revolver sometime soon.


----------



## arsenal_gooner

what about silencers for these weapons ,do they sell them in darra aswell ???


could you tell me the price for a ak47 and a silencer in darra Plz


----------



## zubair723

arsenal_gooner said:


> what about silencers for these weapons ,do they sell them in darra aswell ???
> 
> 
> could you tell me the price for a ak47 and a silencer in darra Plz



Price of AKs & other automatic weapons have shot up because nealry 150K PB licenses have been issued . The demand has surged a lot. An old AK which uses to be around 50,000 in LAHORE is now going at around 150,000.


----------



## zubair723

My Russian 9mm

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RescueRanger

zubair723 said:


> Price of AKs & other automatic weapons have shot up because nealry 150K PB licenses have been issued . The demand has surged a lot. An old AK which uses to be around 50,000 in LAHORE is now going at around 150,000.



Yar, you guys in lhr are being ripped off. 150K for AK47, is that local or russian/chinese SMG 7.62?

Also if people who have been granted PB were streetwise they would try to get their hands on the Armalite kits now doing the rounds in the various gun shops. They are not that expensive and far more reliable.

I know of countless people who have bought the marakov 9mm copy from Derra and filed off the catch/reciever pin (makes it a fully auto) weapon. Ofcourse you will need to replace a few of the working parts as the poor quality machining and lathing in Derra is famous for blowing up in your hands under constant use. 

Another option if you want to go for automatic weapons is the rather rare but equally unique and effective Calico M100P, with a little homebrew gunsmithing you can easily convert this semi-auto (three shot burst) pistol into a fully auto machine pistol with an internal mag capacity of 100 rounds. 

But this is all spray and pray technology. Kind of like those Shoray in Lahore firing of a M14-A1 with a 90 round C-MAG... Makes a lot of noise and sparks, but totally ineffective in combat under stress. 

For security, it is best to invest in a nice 12 gauge (get some slug rounds and some SG = LG are rubbish for this type of combat). And as a backup keep a .32 or 9mm pistol (such as Marakov, Glock or Bretta 635A).

A auto rifle is bulky, draws un-necessary attention (very hard to use covertly) and cannot be kept on your person, a stubby shotgun or a nice 9mm pistol can give you far better results.

So if you are looking for weapons for personal protection, take my advice and go for a pistol or shotgun... You wont regret it!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## zubair723

Brand new Chinese AK is 125K +. And I am talking about PESHAWER. Colt M4s start from 500K+. 
But I agree all the way, best weapon for Self Defence in an urban area is 12guage & a 9mm. But provided you have good practice with a 9mm. Also a semi-auto 12 guage requires some level of experience, otherwise they can jam right in your hands.


----------



## RescueRanger

zubair723 said:


> Brand new Chinese AK is 125K +. And I am talking about PESHAWER. Colt M4s start from 500K+.
> But I agree all the way, best weapon for Self Defence in an urban area is 12guage & a 9mm. But provided you have good practice with a 9mm. Also a semi-auto 12 guage requires some level of experience, otherwise they can jam right in your hands.



Yup Semi Auto's such as Stumpy are well know for blockages... But only if a noob uses it. Personally i have always maintained a small gun closet but i try to keep a good selection of collectables and practicals. 

Even though i am more of a Practical Rifle kinda person, my favourite is my Arminius HW1G 9 revolver (was given to me by my father). My father was an avid collector of service and non service weapons. His best collection is with my brother and includes a replica of Göering's special P-08 Luger and a Colt Detective Special .32 (with mother of pearl grips).

I envy my bothers collection which must be worth it's weight in gold. But i am happy with my few but excellent toys. 

Please share yours... I will uploaded pics of my AR but will also upload pics of my revolver and sidearm. 

Regs.


----------



## mqm_london

So long maties.


----------



## Keysersoze

mqm_london said:


> Here is some of what I have got so far. Been trying to upload a lot of others but the connection seems to break on a lot of files and I haven't got all day for this. Suffice it to say, in addition to stuff shown here, I also have a KRISS Super V, PS90 (semi auto P90), a .50 BMG, Several handguns including HK45, Magnum .357 8 shot revolver. Next on my list is F2000 and FN SCAR H in .308.



Show us those weapons stripped down.....I wanna see the rifling on the weapons.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mqm_london

Post removed by poster due to lack of feedback.


----------



## RescueRanger

Mqm_Lonond... The list of weapons you have quoted as being in your arsenal is impossible if you live in the UK. I have been to England several times for Skeet shooting and am well aware of the UK laws governing the keeping of weapons.

Please refer to: Metropolitan Police Service - Firearms Licensing

In the UK you are only authorised to keep a Shotun (NO Mag) meaning overunder or side by side, you are entitled to keep a practical rifle .222 etc but the mag capacity must not exceed 20 rounds and should be limited to semi automatic. 

Furthermore the keeping of a handarm (pistol) is highly controlled, only target shooters as part of the UK Olympics sporting team are allowed HW series of "single shot" .22 handguns and under very strict conditions. 

I have a friend in the Metropolitan Police who informed me that only recently even owning a plastic model handgun was made illegal by the government. So i find it very hard to accept that you have the weapons listed... Unless they are in the world of fantasy. 



Regards,


----------



## mqm_london

RescueRanger said:


> ...



No worries. I understand what you are saying. I own places in three countries though, one of which all of this is legal. Again, have fun guys. No big deal, I don't need to prove anything to anyone, not on an internet chat forum in the least.


----------



## RescueRanger

mqm_london said:


> No worries. I understand what you are saying. I own places in three countries though, one of which all of this is legal. Again, have fun guys. No big deal, I don't need to prove anything to anyone, not on an internet chat forum in the least.



Not saying you need to prove it to us... Enjoy your life.


----------



## mqm_london

So I happened to visit phoenix today and ended up attending the NRA convention, some really cool stuff from POF was on display (although I am not sure if there is still a link between POF and POF-USA). Definitely the best guns on the floor right behind HK (who did not even have pricing for the 416 anf 417 rifles). Good times with FN SCAR H and POF's .308 versions in my future. The other interesting item was the .338 by Barrett, interesting rifle for big game but since I already have the .50 and don't feel the need for another Barrett in stable. I did want to get the BORS (Barrett Optical Ranging System) for my .50 bmg but they didn't have one on hand (on display sure, but not to sell).


----------



## Ghareeb_Da_Baal

My next project that I will put together!
Would like to put up my small collection ( 3 items only) but with the exception of my HkUSP 40 Cal, I ve both taken apart since I am repainting my sticks!


----------



## RescueRanger

atmi_chuza said:


> My next project that I will put together!
> Would like to put up my small collection ( 3 items only) but with the exception of my HkUSP 40 Cal, I ve both taken apart since I am repainting my sticks!



USP... nice (Is it the compact one or Mrk. 23)?

Also what do you mean by repainting sticks? And the rifle you have shown is serious firepower, 308?

Regards,


----------



## jahanzaib

Here goes my inventory:

Handguns

1. HK USP 9mm
2. Two HK USP Compact 9mm
3. HK Tactical CT .45 with threaded barrel
4. Seven Glock 17s (All generations)
5. Glock 18
6. 5 Glock 19s (All generations)
7. Glock 21 
8. Glock 26 
9. Glock 19 Limited Gold Edition
10. Sig P2022
11. 19th Century dueling pistols matched pair, Sapphire studded
12. Two Colt 1911s .45 (Government Models)
13. CZ75
14. Beretta 92FS
15. Beretta PX4 Storm Compact 9mm
16. Steyer M9A1 9mm
17. Taurus 24/7
18. Three Taurus 24/7 Pros
19. Taurus 24/7 Titanium
20. Taurus PT609 PRO
21. Taurus PT111 Millenium
22. Two Soviet era Makarovs 9x18mm
23. S&W .38 Special Revolver
24. Webley .32
25. Desert Eagle .44 Magnum

Sub-Machine Guns
1. FN P90
2. Three HK MP5A3s
3. HK MP5K-PDW
4. HK MP5SD
5. Krinikov
6. Micro UZI
7. Skorpion .32

Assault 
1. Various Type 56s 1-2 and with compensator 
2. AK-74 (one in Black)
3. AKMS (got 1 in nickel chrome)
4. Various AK-47 & variants
5. 4 Colt M16s 
4. Armalite AR-15
5. Three Colt AR-15
6. Two M4, M4A1, etc
7. Four Steyr AUGs
8. G3 WAH, HK G3
9. Various in .223, .222 etc.

Semi Auto Rifles
1. Ruger .223
2. Filipino M16 copy in .22LR
3. Two Walther G22 (1 in desert camo with all accessories)

Bolt Action Rifles
1. Remington 700 30-06
2. Holland & Holland Bolt Action Rifle in .375 H&H
3. Sako 85 .270 

Shotguns
1. Holland & Holland Royal Deluxe 12g. Side by Side Matched Pair with Royal Scroll Engraving
2. Holland & Holland Royal Deluxe 12g. Side by Side Custom made
3. Holland & Holland Royal Deluxe 12g. Over & Under (Getting custom made, delivery in 2 years)
4. WW Greener Side bySide 12g
5. James Purdey SxS 12g.
6. Beretta Silver Pigeon IV 12g. Over & Under
7. Beretta Ultralight Deluxe 12g. Over & Under
8. Beretta AL391 Urika 2 Gold with Optima Barrel/Chokes
9. Beretta AL391 Teknys Gold with Optima Barrel/Chokes
10. Winchester SX3 12g.
11. Benelli M3 Super 90 12g.


----------



## psifactor

MAN u got alot of guns.HOw much FN p90 Costs in pak rupee?


----------



## minhal110

*i got this...it has nothing defected except
the broken magazine,
loosen fire pin and
IBB(internally blasted barrel)... and yes some problem in ejecting the shell and off course one quality it possess is rarely found in others is that its not plated with nickel, fiber or any other color/material but RUST...
EXCEPT THESE MINOR DEFECTS IT IS AS GUD AS
I M  IT ...ITS MY DREAM "BHARAM" GUN
.
.
P.S. IF U FIND ANY 1 AFTER READING MY POST DOING THIS, PLZ REFER HIM/HER TO THE NEAREST BIGGER WALL, SHUD B BIGGER THAN THIS*


----------



## minhal110

jahanzaid bhai can u plz tell me from where u got this list..??
thanx


----------



## RAM

Glock 19
Winchester Model 70 Featherweight 270 WSM bolt-action
Savage Hunter 11FLNS 243 bolt-action
Dehaan 12-gauge over-and-under
Remington 870 Express 12-gauge pump-action
Benelli M2 12-gauge semi-automatic
Turkish 12-gauge pump-action


----------



## Kamakazi 69

What do you guys recommend for someone as a 'starter handgun'.
It must be cheap (and by cheap I mean less than 50000, but really, the cheaper the better) and must have cheap and easily available ammunition.

And what is the procedure for getting a fire arm license in Lahore and if you guys know of it, a LEGAL place where I can purchase a gun in Lahore.


----------



## Keysersoze

jahanzaib said:


> Here goes my inventory:
> 
> Handguns
> 
> 1. HK USP 9mm
> 2. Two HK USP Compact 9mm
> 3. HK Tactical CT .45 with threaded barrel
> 4. Seven Glock 17s (All generations)
> 5. Glock 18
> 6. 5 Glock 19s (All generations)
> 7. Glock 21
> 8. Glock 26
> 9. Glock 19 Limited Gold Edition
> 10. Sig P2022
> 11. 19th Century dueling pistols matched pair, Sapphire studded
> 12. Two Colt 1911s .45 (Government Models)
> 13. CZ75
> 14. Beretta 92FS
> 15. Beretta PX4 Storm Compact 9mm
> 16. Steyer M9A1 9mm
> 17. Taurus 24/7
> 18. Three Taurus 24/7 Pros
> 19. Taurus 24/7 Titanium
> 20. Taurus PT609 PRO
> 21. Taurus PT111 Millenium
> 22. Two Soviet era Makarovs 9x18mm
> 23. S&W .38 Special Revolver
> 24. Webley .32
> 25. Desert Eagle .44 Magnum
> 
> Sub-Machine Guns
> 1. FN P90
> 2. Three HK MP5A3s
> 3. HK MP5K-PDW
> 4. HK MP5SD
> 5. Krinikov
> 6. Micro UZI
> 7. Skorpion .32
> 
> Assault
> 1. Various Type 56s 1-2 and with compensator
> 2. AK-74 (one in Black)
> 3. AKMS (got 1 in nickel chrome)
> 4. Various AK-47 & variants
> 5. 4 Colt M16s
> 4. Armalite AR-15
> 5. Three Colt AR-15
> 6. Two M4, M4A1, etc
> 7. Four Steyr AUGs
> 8. G3 WAH, HK G3
> 9. Various in .223, .222 etc.
> 
> Semi Auto Rifles
> 1. Ruger .223
> 2. Filipino M16 copy in .22LR
> 3. Two Walther G22 (1 in desert camo with all accessories)
> 
> Bolt Action Rifles
> 1. Remington 700 30-06
> 2. Holland & Holland Bolt Action Rifle in .375 H&H
> 3. Sako 85 .270
> 
> Shotguns
> 1. Holland & Holland Royal Deluxe 12g. Side by Side Matched Pair with Royal Scroll Engraving
> 2. Holland & Holland Royal Deluxe 12g. Side by Side Custom made
> 3. Holland & Holland Royal Deluxe 12g. Over & Under (Getting custom made, delivery in 2 years)
> 4. WW Greener Side bySide 12g
> 5. James Purdey SxS 12g.
> 6. Beretta Silver Pigeon IV 12g. Over & Under
> 7. Beretta Ultralight Deluxe 12g. Over & Under
> 8. Beretta AL391 Urika 2 Gold with Optima Barrel/Chokes
> 9. Beretta AL391 Teknys Gold with Optima Barrel/Chokes
> 10. Winchester SX3 12g.
> 11. Benelli M3 Super 90 12g.



Get help seriously........I have met some gun nuts but if what you say is true then you need help


----------



## Ghareeb_Da_Baal

RAM said:


> Glock 19
> Winchester Model 70 Featherweight 270 WSM bolt-action
> Savage Hunter 11FLNS 243 bolt-action
> Dehaan 12-gauge over-and-under
> Remington 870 Express 12-gauge pump-action
> Benelli M2 12-gauge semi-automatic
> Turkish 12-gauge pump-action



RAM bhai......................... get an AR & get it painted!!! Alos get AK by Arsenal!!!!


----------



## jahanzaib

psifactor said:


> MAN u got alot of guns.HOw much FN p90 Costs in pak rupee?



I got it in 2007 for PKR 1.4m.

There's arnt many P90's in Pakistan. These days I have heard owners asking in excess of PKR 25m.

I'll be selling mine soon i.e. if I dont get hold of enough 5.7 ammo soon. I've hardly got 150 rounds left and I'm saving them for I dont know what..

My P90's been in it's box laying eggs hoping to hatch some bullets. :/


----------



## jahanzaib

Keysersoze said:


> Get help seriously........I have met some gun nuts but if what you say is true then you need help



I dont see a reason for seeing a shrink. Every individual has his/her passionate focal point of interest in an object or activity and this seems to be mine.

I'm at the Karsaz range on weekends. You'll know the truth if/when you come. Alternately I'd be happy to post pictures of my collection.

Recent Additions:

Two more AK-74s
Dragunov (SVD)
HK USP Match .45
Desert Eagle .357 Mag. (also got an extended barrel & a Leupold scope)


----------



## jahanzaib

Kamakazi 69 said:


> What do you guys recommend for someone as a 'starter handgun'.
> It must be cheap (and by cheap I mean less than 50000, but really, the cheaper the better) and must have cheap and easily available ammunition.
> 
> And what is the procedure for getting a fire arm license in Lahore and if you guys know of it, a LEGAL place where I can purchase a gun in Lahore.



Any Norinco 9mm is a good deal.

You will have to apply for an arms license with the Ministry of Interior alternately you could get a dealer to get you a NBP license.

I usually purchase firearms from PARA in Lahore.


----------



## jahanzaib

RAM,

Your Model 70 is it .270 WSM or .270 Winchester?


----------



## jahanzaib

minhal110 said:


> jahanzaid bhai can u plz tell me from where u got this list..??
> thanx



From various sources : Imports, dealers, as gifts and from collecters.


----------



## Ghareeb_Da_Baal

jahanzaib said:


> I usually purchase firearms from PARA in Lahore.



Is that the store that is owned by the Army guy??


----------



## jahanzaib

atmi_chuza said:


> Is that the store that is owned by the Army guy??



Yes. Major Abid. The manager is Ehsan.

I usually purchase shotguns, Hydrashoks and slugs from there.


----------



## Desertfalcon

*jahanzaib*, if I ever go to your house, remind me to call ahead and then knock politely first.

My last gun purchase was a CZ-550 'American' rifle in .30-06. It is made in the Czech Republic. I put a nice Leupold scope on it. It is going to be my new Elk gun for the Fall hunt. They grow big where I live...


----------



## jahanzaib

Desertfalcon said:


> *jahanzaib*, if I ever go to your house, remind me to call ahead and then knock politely first.
> 
> My last gun purchase was a CZ-550 'American' rifle in .30-06. It is made in the Czech Republic. I put a nice Leupold scope on it. It is going to be my new Elk gun for the Fall hunt. They grow big where I live...



I spent my teens hunting with the CZ 550 LUX in .243 equipped with a Zeiss scope until I gifted it away to a tracker in Kirther Game Reserve while on a hunting trip. It was difficult to part with my beloved CZ but the expressions of that old tracker were priceless.

I've kind of gotten bored of the 30-06 Springfield but the variety of ballistics that you get in this calibre compensates for it all. I've shot down elks and white tails in the US with .300 Win Mag, 30-378 Weatherby Mag and a 7mm Rem Mag.

I'm in love with the WBY MAG, too bad we don't get this calibre

I was always in love with Leupold and then Swarovski. until I used Zeiss


----------



## Desertfalcon

The workmanship and quality of the CZ is just so hard to beat, especially for the price. I know, the old .30-06 is kinda boring, but I was born and raised in the American west and it is still the standard. You can do so much with it as you said. Where did you hunt in the US? p.s., I have a .243 in a Colt Sauer, made by Sauer and Sohn from Germany. Very fine piece. It's my whitetail and antelope gun.


----------



## jahanzaib

Desertfalcon said:


> The workmanship and quality of the CZ is just so hard to beat, especially for the price. I know, the old .30-06 is kinda boring, but I was born and raised in the American west and it is still the standard. You can do so much with it as you said. Where did you hunt in the US? p.s., I have a .243 in a Colt Sauer, made by Sauer and Sohn from Germany. Very fine piece. It's my whitetail and antelope gun.




True but I'm just too indulged in an affair with my Blaser R93 and Steyr-Mannilicher Luxus. CZ was the first but not the last and least.

I've hunted in Monata, Arizona, Maryland etc.


----------



## Infanteer

yours truly on the right with C7.


----------



## aboutimeee

wow look what this retard does towards the end, hes actually firing towards (but above) people, and the gun is shaking 





You should learn to respect your weapon.
I learned traditional Ottoman style archery, and i learned all about the health and safety before they even let me touch the bow. 
btw i own a few bows but i don't think it counts here 

*EDIT* - another one look at the end he thinks hes a hero


----------



## Desertfalcon

Om Gosh!  I love how everyone is just sitting there, not the least bit concerned that automatic weapons are being fired above their heads at a wedding party. I've never been to a wedding like that, well, one where the father of the bride was armed...but that was different.


----------



## jahanzaib

I have no words for such lunacy and sheer ........ I cannot think of the lowest word for such imbecilic m***********.

It's best that Darwin takes a tolls on these idiots and is in the best interest of their peers and contemporaries that they kill themselves with their acts.

The government should have a certain standards & criteria for issuing licenses esp licenses of automatic weapons.

These people are worst than animals. Let's hope natural selection doesnt work for them or alternately government should sterile such individuals not allowing them to breed. :-/


----------



## jahanzaib

Preposterous pig swills!

My apologies to the forum for my offensive language but I'm so pissed off watching this video. A friend's 5 year old niece, the cutest kid that you could imagine, died from a stray bullet that came from a wedding party going on closeby.


----------



## Infanteer

jahanzaib said:


> Preposterous pig swills!
> 
> My apologies to the forum for my offensive language but I'm so pissed off watching this video. *A friend's 5 year old niece, the cutest kid that you could imagine, died from a stray bullet that came from a wedding party going on closeby*.



God thats horrible!!!
I'm sorry


----------



## Kamakazi 69

@ Jahanzaib, good idea. You could probably get into elected office with such a stance.
Severe grief hearing about what happened to your friends niece, my aunts baby daughter suffered the same fate.
Hope those who did cut that innocent childs life short got what they deserved.


----------



## Xeric

aboutimeee said:


> wow look what this retard does towards the end, hes actually firing towards (but above) people, and the gun is shaking
> TAArsa56JYs[/media] - Firing in a wedding ceremony in pakistan
> 
> You should learn to respect your weapon.
> I learned traditional Ottoman style archery, and i learned all about the health and safety before they even let me touch the bow.
> btw i own a few bows but i don't think it counts here
> 
> *EDIT* - another one look at the end he thinks hes a hero
> [url="
> 
> 
> 
> - **** stunt 009[/url]



WTF !!! Morons!


----------



## SEAL




----------



## Desertfalcon

You are right *jahanzaib*. I should not have made light of something that dangerous. I apologize. What you said is I'm sure, not the only time such a tragedy has occurred. How terrible.


----------



## Patriot

jahanzaib said:


> Preposterous pig swills!
> 
> My apologies to the forum for my offensive language but I'm so pissed off watching this video. A friend's 5 year old niece, the cutest kid that you could imagine, died from a stray bullet that came from a wedding party going on closeby.


These bastards should be locked in jail for firing like that.A EX-PAF Pilot (war hero) lost his eyes because of stray bullet last year.


----------



## SEAL

yeh achi ha


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

HK Mp-5

[video=metacafe;2158325/firing_h_k_mp_5_in_islamabad/]http://www.metacafe.com/watch/2158325/firing_h_k_mp_5_in_islamabad/[/video]


----------



## Xeric

Abu Zolfiqar said:


> HK Mp-5
> 
> Firing H&K MP-5 in Islamabad - Video



This idiot doesnt even know how to fire in kneeling position and the height of dumbness is that they are doing target practices on their roof which surrounded by thousands of other houses stuffed with humans!


----------



## aboutimeee

Retards in Pakistan come dozen a dime






Sry for derailing the thread *again* but my way of saying why no one should have a gun locker...
it should be illegal to fire even at a burglar. I wouldn't save my TV at the cost of killing someone. Two wrongs don't make a right.


----------



## Keysersoze

This is part of the problem. When you have a blase attitude to weapons and they are freely available then they will always fall into the hands of morons.


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

xeric said:


> This idiot doesnt even know how to fire in kneeling position and the height of dumbness is that they are doing target practices on their roof which surrounded by thousands of other houses stuffed with humans!



that idiot would be me. 

if u notice the bullets, they are hitting the ground, not going straight ahead. Even if they did go straight ahead, there are no houses in front of the line of fire, just trees and forest.

The targets were micro-machine cars placed on the ground of the roof, and there's no chance of richochet since the wall just in front is made of plaster and absorbs the fragments.




p.s. I'm a left hander and i was trying to do right handed leaning shot, which was uncomforable and unfamiliar for me.



p.p.s You guys are just trolls. I dont need people telling me about gun-safety. In fact, I am for stricter gun laws. Even firing semi-auto rounds in public is bad, but you are dis-illusioned if you think aerial firing in Pakistan is some new phenomenon.



regards


----------



## Xeric

Abu Zolfiqar said:


> that idiot would be me.
> 
> if u notice the bullets, they are hitting the ground, not going straight ahead. Even if they did go straight ahead, there are no houses in front of the line of fire, just trees and forest.
> 
> The targets were micro-machine cars placed on the ground of the roof, and there's no chance of richochet since the wall just in front is made of plaster and absorbs the fragments.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> p.s. I'm a left hander and i was trying to do right handed leaning shot, which was uncomforable and unfamiliar for me.
> 
> 
> 
> p.p.s You guys are just trolls. I dont need people telling me about gun-safety. In fact, I am for stricter gun laws. Even firing semi-auto rounds in public is bad, but you are dis-illusioned if you think aerial firing in Pakistan is some new phenomenon.
> 
> 
> 
> regards



Ahan! so the gem was yourself, isnt that great!

Well the last thing that i would like is a CIVILIAN telling ME about how to handle a gun!

Second, if we in the military have walls raised to the height 15 times the actual height where the bullet is supposed to hit at our firing ranges and if we also ensure that there shouldn't be ANY habitation behind that wall/obstruction, so you think we are stupid to do that and you who is blindly justifying his one wrong act is correct just because he thinks so.

Talk a walk and get some fresh air buddy. enough of politeness.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

xeric said:


> Ahan! so the gem was yourself, isnt that great!
> 
> Well the last thing that i would like is a CIVILIAN telling ME about how to handle a gun!
> 
> Second, if we in the military have walls raised to the height 15 times the actual height where the bullet is supposed to hit at our firing ranges and if we also ensure that there shouldn't be ANY habitation behind that wall/obstruction, so you think we are stupid to do that and you who is blindly justifying his one wrong act is correct just because he thinks so.
> 
> Talk a walk and get some fresh air buddy. enough of politeness.




dont be foolish. I have done short course so I may be a civilian but I am of the opinion that every Pakistani is a born soldier.

and let it be known i'm not justifying going on one's Islamabad roof and firing a few rounds. In fact I dont recommend it; especially during these difficult times.


But I better get going. You know, I guess I will go "talk a walk" as the weather here in the Kurram Valley is fresh and crisp.

It would be prudent for me to 'prescribe' the same to you, private.


Salaamo Aleykum wa Rahmit Allahu w barakato.


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

aboutimeee said:


> Retards in Pakistan come dozen a dime



i wonder which is worse. Retards in Pakistan or Deserters in UK.

hmmm....


----------



## tamir

Abu Zolfiqar said:


> i wonder which is worse. Retards in Pakistan or Deserters in UK.
> 
> hmmm....



Deserter is a very strong word. 

I have been working in the ballistics field for a little while now. I can spend an entire day on this topic. All I can say is, shooting on a roof top is not the safest practices. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## Mercenary_ali

Can any body here tell me that do Army personnel require to Have a license to have a gun for their own use?


----------



## Xeric

Mercenary_ali said:


> Can any body here tell me that do Army personnel require to Have a license to have a gun for their own use?



No,they can keep them without a civilian license.


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

xeric said:


> No,they can keep them without a civilian license.



this is our brother jawan from Gujrat. He got to keep his G-3 

W6RQ5XacgY8[/media] - gujrat pakistan G3


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

tamir said:


> Deserter is a very strong word.
> 
> I have been working in the ballistics field for a little while now. I can spend an entire day on this topic. All I can say is, shooting on a roof top is not the safest practices. Just my 2 cents.



all it took me was watching one video on youtube about aerial firing to make me stop

i didnt realize many people died during celebratory gunfire.


Maybe we should lecture Afridi's brother, coz he was firing all through the night on the day of T20 victory in Karachi residence


----------



## Xeric

Abu Zolfiqar said:


> this is our brother jawan from Gujrat. He got to keep his G-3
> 
> W6RQ5XacgY8[/media] - gujrat pakistan G3




i have seen it before, but do you think it is a real G-3?

BTW, my bad as i missed that you require more dose then normal: military personnel can only keep the authorized bore weapons. And i supposed the G-3 is not a authorized caliber!


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

that is correct.....but i have seen people who were allowed to keep their G-3s.

It was my first time watching it but i am just assuming he is either in fauj or discharged.


i laughed my arse off when the car-alarm went off. That was funny.


----------



## Xeric

Abu Zolfiqar said:


> that is correct.....but i have seen people who were allowed to keep their G-3s.
> 
> It was my first time watching it but i am just assuming he is either in fauj or discharged.
> 
> 
> i laughed my arse off when the car-alarm went off. That was funny.



Keep the assumptions alive.

Chill!


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

chillin' like a villain my son.

If you like guns, come to Parachinar one day. I can even arrange transport for you and a tour of Kurram.

We love visitors, as long as they aren't talebs =)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## aboutimeee

Abu Zolfiqar said:


> i wonder which is worse. Retards in Pakistan or Deserters in UK.
> 
> hmmm....



First of all I apologize Abu Zolfiqar, now i read my post again it appears that I was refereeing to your post and your video and understand why you took offense. That was not my intention I was only refereeing to the 3 videos that i linked, and if you watch them again you will know what i mean. btw since you asked, i rather be a so called "Deserter" in UK than a Retard in Pakistan but that's just my opinion.
regards


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

aboutimeee said:


> First of all I apologize Abu Zolfiqar, now i read my post again it appears that I was refereeing to your post and your video and understand why you took offense. That was not my intention I was only refereeing to the 3 videos that i linked, and if you watch them again you will know what i mean



no need for apologies, no need for explanations. "Sorry" "please" and "thank you" are unknown words in PMA dictionary, and un-necessary words among common citizens/brothers.





> btw since you asked, i rather be a so called "Deserter" in UK than a Retard in Pakistan but that's just my opinion.
> regards



hhahahha fair enough sir. "deserter" is a very harsh word though with very serious implications, therefore I will retract it.

it's a sunny and pleasant Thursday. Therefore no need for drama.



on a more serious note however, guns don't kill people --- people kill people. We need proper weapons accountability in this country. That'll take time, but sooner the better 



Long live the Army
Long live Pakistan


----------



## Xeric

Abu Zolfiqar said:


> chillin' like a villain my son.


Son!?



> If you like guns, come to Parachinar one day. I can even arrange transport for you and a tour of Kurram.
> 
> We love visitors, as long as they aren't talebs =)



Lolzzz.. why wold i come to Parachinar 'one day'? Oh ok guns, hmmm, i think i already have seen many, so thanks, but no thanks!


----------



## Xeric

*
Directed towards none!!*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

xeric said:


> Lolzzz.. why wold i come to Parachinar 'one day'? Oh ok guns, hmmm, i think i already have seen many, so thanks, but no thanks!



your loss....suit yourself kiddo.

peace!


----------



## AgNoStiC MuSliM

Most of the senior members on this forum, especially the ones with military service, don't like the blase attitudes towards guns we often see in Pakistan.

Whether it be Shahid Afridi's brother, or my dad when my sister got married (and by the way I told him off to the extent I could without disrespecting him), its an attitude that needs to change.

I have to wonder whether a lot of this is because of a lack enough decent shooting ranges, where 'shooting deprived' people can go and vent a bit with their favorite gun, instead of setting off car alarms or shooting at toy cars on the roof.

No offense their AZ, you know I'm a big fan of your posts, but this subject is one that many of us feel strongly about, as I mentioned earlier.

Don't take offense at the criticism coming your way - somehow I sense that you realize that it was probably not the best thing to do.

You are an entrepreneur right - so how about opening some more gun ranges in Isloo?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Beskar

Abu Zolfiqar said:


> this is our brother jawan from Gujrat. He got to keep his G-3
> 
> W6RQ5XacgY8[/media] - gujrat pakistan G3



No serving/retired Army officer would fire an automatic battle rifle in air like that. Specially not on top of a residential area.


----------



## Beskar

*[Sarcasm]*Here's what I own. A Russian clone of the 12.7MM Dshk. Why do I need it you say? To fire at mountains of course. Everyone knows how dangerous mountains can get at times. 






And yes, that's me firing the weapon.  *[/sarcasm]*


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

my main man agnostic Muslim. Tum jeetay rahon agha khan saab. Actually one must look at ground realities. I'm from a tiny village called Alamsher in Kurram Agency. We love guns because they are like symbol of honour. at the same rate we know what the cons are of loose legislation on ownership of weapons. We've seen the wars. We've seen the bloodshed. I only joined the academy because war against taleban is a personal one. My niece was killed by a stray rocket fired by taleban. I held her in my arms and she died in my arms. Gun control now can kiss my left arse cheek. I'm angry, don't expect the barrel of my rifle to be cold any time soon. Even Lt Gen retd Hamid Gùl will agree with me on this.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pshamim

Abu Zolfiqar said:


> . My niece was killed by a stray rocket fired by taleban. I held her in my arms and she died in my arms. .



Sorry to hear about your niece. May God rest her soul and give you peace. I can understand your grief and pain.

On a different note Pakistani Police Women have been issued what seems to be a mp5. I personally do not know much about Guns so pardon my ignorance.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Xeric

Bezerk said:


> *[Sarcasm]*Here's what I own. A Russian clone of the 12.7MM Dshk. Why do I need it you say? To fire at mountains of course. Everyone knows how dangerous mountains can get at times.
> 
> Te8L0-oMx_U[/media] - pathan baba fireing g3 with sher ali
> 
> And yes, that's me firing the weapon.  *[/sarcasm]*



Wow! it's a fringing 12.7 mm AA Gun!!


----------



## Mercenary_ali

AgNoStIc MuSliM said:


> I have to wonder whether a lot of this is because of a lack enough decent shooting ranges, where 'shooting deprived' people can go and vent a bit with their favorite gun, instead of setting off car alarms or shooting at toy cars on the roof.




I do not know that how much blase attitude is shown by people in Suburban areas but now a days guns have become quite common in Cities like Karachi too. Well, I live in a place where there are a lot of Marriage Gardens, Almost in every gathering I can see people shooting without taking safety into account. They shoot while the cars and people pass by. To be honest, nobody cares about how dangerous the consequences for doing such a thing could be.

Just some days before, my friend was standing beside his car while a bullet falling down fell on the bonnet of the Car, Thanks God nothing serious happened. 

I hope that the people of My Nation realise the dangers of doing such a thing.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AgNoStiC MuSliM

Abu Zolfiqar said:


> my main man agnostic Muslim. Tum jeetay rahon agha khan saab. Actually one must look at ground realities. I'm from a tiny village called Alamsher in Kurram Agency. We love guns because they are like symbol of honour. at the same rate we know what the cons are of loose legislation on ownership of weapons. We've seen the wars. We've seen the bloodshed. I only joined the academy because war against taleban is a personal one. My niece was killed by a stray rocket fired by taleban. I held her in my arms and she died in my arms. Gun control now can kiss my left arse cheek. I'm angry, don't expect the barrel of my rifle to be cold any time soon. Even Lt Gen retd Hamid G&#249;l will agree with me on this.



My deepest condolences on your loss AZ. I can't imagine the pain of experiencing a loss like that.

I understand that Kurram is heating up again, and the Turi's have accused the political agent of being in league with the Taliban (he was found sitting in a Taliban vehicle that was stopped a few days ago by the tribesmen.

Until the GoP imposes its writ on the area and eliminates the threat to peoples safety and well being that the Taliban pose, I do not expect the Tribesmen to disarm, especially yours, given how the Taliban have a special hatred for you.

Good luck to your Tribe in dealing with this evil.

That said, my point about 'blase attitudes' was primarily about the rooftop and aerial firing, which can put peoples lives in danger, and not any argument against the right and necessity to bear arms in Pakistan.

I would just like more people with weapons to shoot them off/practice in gun ranges, instead of rooftops and wedding lawns.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

AgNoStIc MuSliM said:


> My deepest condolences on your loss AZ. I can't imagine the pain of experiencing a loss like that.



One of the worst in my life, but it's over now. 



> I understand that Kurram is heating up again, and the Turi's have accused the political agent of being in league with the Taliban (he was found sitting in a Taliban vehicle that was stopped a few days ago by the tribesmen.



Us Turris have always been peace-loving people. Actually all Parachinar has always been peaceful until Zia ul-Haq began promoting the sectarian groups. He was the biggest enemy to Pakistan and Pakistani nationalism in history.

We are still feeling nightmare effects of his administration. 

As for Turris and Parachinar, we will always be safe because Turri are resilient and excellent fighters. Sorry to sound immodest.

The real problem is 2 things:

1.) afghan "refugees"
2.) pro-taleban waziris who are coming in because they know Army is about to kick the living sh*t out of them


We support the Army 100% as they clean up FATA of these trash. 



> Until the GoP imposes its writ on the area and eliminates the threat to peoples safety and well being that the Taliban pose, I do not expect the Tribesmen to disarm, especially yours, given how the Taliban have a special hatred for you.



we will never disarm. 

sooner or later every taleban and anybody who dares to support them will be shot.

They are enemy of ultra-secular Pashtun culture and traditions. And most importantly, they are enemy of ALL Pakistani citizens.




> Good luck to your Tribe in dealing with this evil.



In 2006 when Saudi and Uzbek terrorists escaped from the police custody, Turris of all ages went and shot them all.

We carried the wounded ones and threw them outside the police station.

We will continue our traditions. Anybody who DARES to create problems in Kurram will be stomped on like insect.



> That said, my point about 'blase attitudes' was primarily about the rooftop and aerial firing, which can put peoples lives in danger, and not any argument against the right and necessity to bear arms in Pakistan.



I re-iterate my stance on arms and the right to bear them. But there needs to be a proper Rifle Association and proper accountability.

Because -- a lot of people in Pakistan own guns; and many of these people are not mentally stable people. They shouldnt even have sling-shots, let alone guns.

Aerial firing is dangerous activity in big cities. In Tribal areas, it isnt much of a problem if it is done in controlled setting.

What goes up must come down. Therefore, people should be educated about the dangers of this behaviour. Guns are not toys. Nobody in their right mind would want to intentionally kill or injure anybody else, but accidents happen. And these accidents can easily be avoided.

In cities like Karachi, there should be more random checkpoints where cars and people are checked for weapons. Those who have non-licensed weapons should be arrested and given maximum penalty, regardless of how much money or influence they have. It's time to get serious.

all weapons that are not registered and/or dont have serial number should be confiscated and melted.




> I would just like more people with weapons to shoot them off/practice in gun ranges, instead of rooftops and wedding lawns.



I am hoping to open up a chain of firing ranges, and also race-tracks where people can race their cars in controlled environment --similar to what they do in United States and UAE.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

pshamim said:


> On a different note Pakistani Police Women have been issued what seems to be a mp5. I personally do not know much about Guns so pardon my ignorance.



niiiice =)

I love these pictures. God bless them.


----------



## Xeric

Abu Zolfiqar said:


> One of the worst in my life, but it's over now.
> 
> 
> 
> Us Turris have always been peace-loving people. Actually all Parachinar has always been peaceful until Zia ul-Haq began promoting the sectarian groups. He was the biggest enemy to Pakistan and Pakistani nationalism in history.
> 
> We are still feeling nightmare effects of his administration.
> 
> As for Turris and Parachinar, we will always be safe because Turri are resilient and excellent fighters. Sorry to sound immodest.
> 
> The real problem is 2 things:
> 
> 1.) afghan "refugees"
> 2.) pro-taleban waziris who are coming in because they know Army is about to kick the living sh*t out of them
> 
> 
> We support the Army 100% as they clean up FATA of these trash.
> 
> 
> 
> we will never disarm.
> 
> sooner or later every taleban and anybody who dares to support them will be shot.
> 
> They are enemy of ultra-secular Pashtun culture and traditions. And most importantly, they are enemy of ALL Pakistani citizens.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In 2006 when Saudi and Uzbek terrorists escaped from the police custody, Turris of all ages went and shot them all.
> 
> We carried the wounded ones and threw them outside the police station.
> 
> We will continue our traditions. Anybody who DARES to create problems in Kurram will be stomped on like insect.
> 
> 
> 
> I re-iterate my stance on arms and the right to bear them. But there needs to be a proper Rifle Association and proper accountability.
> 
> Because -- a lot of people in Pakistan own guns; and many of these people are not mentally stable people. They shouldnt even have sling-shots, let alone guns.
> 
> Aerial firing is dangerous activity in big cities. In Tribal areas, it isnt much of a problem if it is done in controlled setting.
> 
> What goes up must come down. Therefore, people should be educated about the dangers of this behaviour. Guns are not toys. Nobody in their right mind would want to intentionally kill or injure anybody else, but accidents happen. And these accidents can easily be avoided.
> 
> In cities like Karachi, there should be more random checkpoints where cars and people are checked for weapons. Those who have non-licensed weapons should be arrested and given maximum penalty, regardless of how much money or influence they have. It's time to get serious.
> 
> all weapons that are not registered and/or dont have serial number should be confiscated and melted.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am hoping to open up a chain of firing ranges, and also race-tracks where people can race their cars in controlled environment --similar to what they do in United States and UAE.



All agreed less the Zia thing. Though this discussion warrants a separate thread but without making it lengthy and omitting the nonsense, would you please advice me what other option Pakistan had when Zia decided to side with CIA and resultantly the mess of drugs, refugees and weapons poured into our country?


*Because -- a lot of people in Pakistan own guns; and many of these people are not mentally stable people. They shouldnt even have sling-shots, let alone guns.
*
Well there is atleast one member on this forum who fits in the above quoted definition. Hint: the name starts with an 'A'
(Agno you are out of the guess so chill)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## zubair723

Gun handling requires a certain level of discipline which should be 'religiously followed'. Interestingly I have only seen 'self professed experts' involved in gun related accidents. Aerial firing should not at all be tolerated and most of the people I see who go for aerial firing with an automatic do it at an angle of 45degrees which as per physics is the max range giving angle.


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

xeric said:


> All agreed less the Zia thing. Though this discussion warrants a separate thread but without making it lengthy and omitting the nonsense, would you please advice me what other option Pakistan had when Zia decided to side with CIA and resultantly the mess of drugs, refugees and weapons poured into our country?



Zia made the right choice in terms of foreign policy.

But domestically, he destroyed Pakistan. He supported the sectarian groups and the Islamization of the Army and ISI.

Such professional groups should not be getting entangled with religion. Their jobs are to secure the defence interests of Pakistan, not to be promoting sectarian violence in Karachi and my very own Kurram Agency.

When Zia was blasted out of the sky like a little bird, we all celebrated. Too bad I was too young.

We are still living the nightmare from the f*ck ups of Zia --- who was just a coward homosexual who looked like a raccoon.


But I do agree that Pakistan's support against Soviets was crucial for our own National Security & Interests.


The only true Military Leader we've ever had -- a true Nationalist --- was Field Marshall Ayub Khan. God bless him and his legacy. Those were the days of true Pakistani nationalism.



> Well there is atleast one member on this forum who fits in the above quoted definition. Hint: the name starts with an 'A'
> (Agno you are out of the guess so chill)



your concerns have been noted.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Xeric

Abu Zolfiqar said:


> Zia made the right choice in terms of foreign policy.


Ahan!
So sir what is the fuss about!!??

Dude if made the right choice so that's it. On one hand you say the choice and decisions was right, on the other you bash him for a 'wrong' decision!? Wow!



> But domestically, he destroyed Pakistan.


Well that was the fall-out, as true with all the strategic decisions. i dont say that it something guud for the country but the fact remains that it was bound to happen,. so we should accept it, yes the mistake we made is of the usual stance that we thinks of days not even months whereas, the West plan for the next 50 years! We forgot that now when we are arming the religions factions we tomorrow has to control them also, we shouldnt have let them go out of our hands! That's the mistake that we made!


> He supported the sectarian groups


That was what the plan was all about. And you agreed that the plan was 'right'


> and the Islamization of the Army and ISI.


Fortunately it is no more there, and personally i feel that what bad id it do afterward, how many officers and men do you see blowing themselves up in the name of Islam today or ever in the Army and ISI?


> Such professional groups should not be getting entangled with religion.


Well is where we all disagree with you. Pakistan is an Islamic Republic and Pak Army is this country's part and parcel and we cant 'separate' religion from anywhere in our society. You can give it a try, though!



> Their jobs are to secure the defence interests of Pakistan,


You got that right sir!


> not to be promoting sectarian violence in Karachi and my very own Kurram Agency.


A pic says it all : 



> When Zia was blasted out of the sky like a little bird, we all celebrated.


Have some respect, he did many guuds also.


> Too bad I was too young.


Hmm... i am sorry sir. But here's an option; why dont you celebrate his death anniversary now by firing na dMP5 on the roof of your home?



> We are still living the nightmare from the f*ck ups of Zia ---


Ok yes, but is he the only one to be blamed? BTW, he died in '88 if you missed that.


> who was just a coward homosexual who looked like a raccoon.


You dont have an iota of shame, sir.



> But I do agree that Pakistan's support against Soviets was crucial for our own National Security & Interests.



make up your mind for once and all, where do you want to keep your head.



> The only true Military Leader we've ever had -- a true Nationalist --- was Field Marshall Ayub Khan. God bless him and his legacy. Those were the days of true Pakistani nationalism.


No comments. (Dont want to start a new topic here)



> your concerns have been noted.


Guud for you.


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

xeric said:


> Ahan!
> So sir what is the fuss about!!??



I am talking about supporting the Mujahideen. It was a noble cause.




> Dude if made the right choice so that's it. On one hand you say the choice and decisions was right, on the other you bash him for a 'wrong' decision!? Wow!



the anti-soviet forces were not the ones killing Iranian diplomats in Karachi, attacking Lahore airport etc.

It was mostly Afghan nationalists.....but it was also Arab/Uzbek (same people who settled here rather than gettin the hell out as soon as the war was over)




> Well that was the fall-out, as true with all the strategic decisions.



That is because Pakistan, USA, Saudi and all other parties involved were too short-sighted.

and as I pointed earlier, local sectarian groups and non-state controlled Madrassas were merely Zia's work. It had nothing to do with the anti-soviet movement



> i dont say that it something guud for the country but the fact remains that it was bound to happen,. so we should accept it



Accept it? As a fellow member of Pakistan Armed Forces, I am alarmed by your statement.

Do you have a cure to this problem, or you will accept Toyota Hilux's and Isuzu trucks packed with 600+ kg of high-quality explosives and ball-bearings coming to a city near you?

**** that, not in my name.


,


> yes the mistake we made is of the usual stance that we thinks of days not even months whereas, the West plan for the next 50 years!



oh God here we go.

No time for conspiracy theories during this critical time. Even if india or the west were supporting the militants, why would Muslims buy into this game and be bombing their own fellow Muslim country 

(i.e. the people of Afghanistan, and some mis-guided youth in FATA and even parts of Baluchistan and South Punjab)



> We forgot that now when we are arming the religions factions we tomorrow has to control them also, we shouldnt have let them go out of our hands! That's the mistake that we made!



You are right about that. It isn't just Pakistan's fault. It is everbody's fault. 

Therefore, 'Madrassah' that train children to destroy things should be replaced by Government and Private schools that teach children to be productive, think cogently, and argue persuasively using logic





> Fortunately it is no more there, and personally i feel that what bad id it do afterward, how many officers and men do you see blowing themselves up in the name of Islam today or ever in the Army and ISI?



Never in my existence have I come across ISI or sipahi extremist elements. Never.

My cousin has a friend and her father is Brigadier General who is not averse to the Occasional scotch with ice!

Ours is a professional Army. But Zia was a bugger and a bloody hypocrite.

He has caused damage we are still feeling today.....and the funny thing is that he even helped bring drugs to Pakistan.




> Well is where we all disagree with you. Pakistan is an Islamic Republic and Pak Army is this country's part and parcel and we cant 'separate' religion from anywhere in our society. You can give it a try, though!



I did it a long time ago. And it attracts me even closer to spirituality because it comes to me naturally.....it isnt shovelled down my throat.

Whereas wahhaby go look at **** and drink a scotch while nobody is watching.




> Have some respect, he did many guuds also.



he helped us get F-16s. What else? 




> Hmm... i am sorry sir. But here's an option; why dont you celebrate his death anniversary now by firing na dMP5 on the roof of your home?



I prefer to take a cruise on my CBR600RR and do wheelies down Jamrud Road with the Pakistani flag wavving with honour from the handlebars.

MP-5 only sees daylight once every 2-3 months.




> Ok yes, but is he the only one to be blamed? BTW, he died in '88 if you missed that.



Nope. I blame his whole administration.

Many fine Officers in the Air Force were detained in his dungeons for crimes they never committed.

He was a disaster to the Army. And in retrospect, a disgrace to Republic of Pakistan.

Any leader could have helped manage the war without bringing back baggage and side-effects back to our door-step.




> You dont have an iota of shame, sir.



Don't worry. I get that a lot.

I'm not too concerned.




> No comments. (Dont want to start a new topic here)



Cause you know I am right. But some of his war-planning left some things to be desired.




> Guud for you.


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

New additions to my "locker" (if that's what ya wanna call it)

PSE bow with Cabela Carbon arrows 

Walther P22 (with laser sight -- 50 meters range)

CZ-USA Bobwhite 202 (side by side)

various CCI Shot-shell and hollow point rounds

Zigana TISAS fully-auto rapid fire pistol (used by Turkish Army, awaiting registration)


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

(cont.).....


----------



## Tang0

Abu Zolfiqar said:


> various CCI Shot-shell and hollow point rounds



What is the shot shell for? Do you keep it around to deal with snakes or other unpleasant critters about the house, or do you hunt small game/use it as a survival pistol? How well does it work?

I have been looking into a pistol that fires .45 colt and .410 shotgun rounds, but have questions if it is any better than just loading a 92FS with shot.


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

Tang0 said:


> What is the shot shell for? Do you keep it around to deal with snakes or other unpleasant critters about the house, or do you hunt small game/use it as a survival pistol? How well does it work?
> 
> I have been looking into a pistol that fires .45 colt and .410 shotgun rounds, but have questions if it is any better than just loading a 92FS with shot.



same concept as the shotgun. It disperses shells, which is handy if you are hunting for animals such as duck or other birds. 

Works pretty well, but it isnt very practical for me as I hunt only on rare occasions.

you can go either way depends what exactly ur trying to do



p.s. rest-assured, no snakes or other reptiles living at my residence 

i did see a scorpion once, outside my gate.


----------



## TaimiKhan

This is my CF98, Chinese 9mm 15 shot pistol. Rotating barrel mechanism and a very good, reliable and effective pistol. 

http://img13.imageshack.us/i/p7260086.jpg/

http://img253.imageshack.us/i/p7260092.jpg/

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

my man!! where in Peshawar are u from.....

if u ever come to Hayatabad, let me know.


----------



## TaimiKhan

Abu Zolfiqar said:


> my man!! where in Peshawar are u from.....
> 
> if u ever come to Hayatabad, let me know.




Well am in the cantt area, but once or twice a week i go some to hayatabad for one thing or another


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

Salamoona

very nice rora......

let me know if u ever need anything from here.


----------



## TaimiKhan

Abu Zolfiqar said:


> Salamoona
> 
> very nice rora......
> 
> let me know if u ever need anything from here.



walaikum salam, buss duaaa gaanay kawaa roraa, aaoo kaa sta delta naa sae pekaar vi biyaa hukam kawaa


----------



## EasyRider

Asslam-0-Alaikum everyone;
i was looking to buy a weapon and found this forum, i really appreciate the effort you put in, i really do!
I have not been involved in guns stuff, but recently i noticed i am taking interest in guns, well to be very honest the reason maybe i dont have enough money to buy several guns, i needed a gun for protection only, to keep it in home so i went for a 30 caliber pistol, i had applied, purchased weapon, then sent papers to isb to get computerized license but unfortunately its been 2 years i didnt get my license and i dont have resources to get it back, so still waiting for that 
anyways i am very interested to buy a rifle like AK47 but someone told me its not allowed in Pakistan anymore, when i went for google search it showed me many rifles but i dont know which one is allowed or not, some friends told me 224 auto gun is allowed, i dont know what rifles come under 224, and google didnt help me either, i would really appreciate if someone get me list of semi auto or auto (if allowed) rifles, of any good caliber. i personally have no idea thats why i am asking you people to help me out.
my price range is 40-50 thousands. and i need a gun like AK47, means having good looks, fire many rounds, reliable.
I went to some arms dealer to get this info but they said we cant Sir. under current circumstances govt doesnt allow us to get you info unless you have a license.
i know i have to get the license first, i would surely go for that, but first i wanna select a weapon which i will buy. also tell me where to apply for weapon in lahore, fees etc.
i would really appreciate your help
thanks in advance


----------



## NWESTTHUG

Salaam,

I used to have a tripple 2, now i have a Smith & Wesson 659 and a full auto 12 gauge that looks similar to an AR-15 with the pull out buttstop.

what i'd really like is an AR15 bushmaster or military spec and a glock, where in Pakistan other than Darra can i buy these guns or very good copies ? , im from Jhelum an hour or so from Islamabad, i have no problem obtaining gun licenses and have two already for my two other guns that are valid for ''All Pakistan''.

I dont want to spend hundreds of thousands of rupees either so your help would be appriciated.

Regards
Tafseer


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

thought i'd revive this thread, just for the sake of it

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Chogy

Is that a 5.45mm AK? Nice.

My current project... a miniature belt-fed .22LR. Almost done.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Kashmiri Nationalist

Chogy said:


> Is that a 5.45mm AK? Nice.
> 
> My current project... a miniature belt-fed .22LR. Almost done.


 
Holy ****. Could you recommend me some good books on gun making / guns in general?


----------



## Haseebullah

metalfalcon said:


> R u crazy mann ? 7 Lac  i rather buy a nice home in any good housing scheme.
> 
> Seriously mann plz tell me where to get this stuff and how much does it costs


 
Go to Quetta.Find someone who knows the city well,and then i assure you that you can get official issued American assault rifles fully auto within 1 lac.But Of course it wont be legal.


----------



## Chogy

Kashmiri Nationalist said:


> Holy ****. Could you recommend me some good books on gun making / guns in general?



There are a few books out there that have plans for specific weapons. To make a firearm, one needs to have machine tools and the skills to use them, and generally a set of prints. Machine the parts, put them together...

The Pakistani gun makers are famous for taking a block of steel and whittling ut a gun with a set of files, but that's not recommended unless you have a LOT of patience and practice.

Laws will vary. In the U.S. it is permissible to make your own firearm so long as it is a type that would be legal for you to purchase if it were available.


----------



## mohammed007

nice lets burst balloons


----------



## somebozo

Weapons are jewellery of man.

Webley Mark-4





HK-G36K "Gift from Afghanistan"





The "Orignal" Soviet AK-47 - 2 Units.





Chinese Type 56 - 2 Units





Some kind of Russian .50 cal heavy machine gun. (picture is the closest match I could find)
Kept for Mehman Nawazi of Altaf Bhai!





None of them is licensed 



Kashmiri Nationalist said:


> Holy ****. Could you recommend me some good books on gun making / guns in general?



Go to dara adam khel


----------



## Kashmiri Nationalist

somebozo said:


> Weapons are jewellery of man.
> 
> Go to dara adam khel



That's not the safest of places.


----------



## MastanKhan

Abu Zolfiqar said:


> thought i'd revive this thread, just for the sake of it



Abou,

First of all what is with this picture in the rest room---things that bad that you have to take your guns to the toilet---secondly---I hope that pistol is not loaded and 'cocked'----any accidental discharge may damage the family jewels permanently---.

Reactions: Like Like:
14


----------



## Xracer

MastanKhan said:


> Abou,I hope that pistol is not loaded and 'cocked'----any accidental discharge may damage the family jewels permanently---.


 nice one Mastan Khan


----------



## untitled

Pani walee pistol


----------



## Xeric

Abu Zolfiqar said:


> thought i'd revive this thread, just for the sake of it


 
^^ in his defence, he probably dont have a man-size mirror anywhere else in his house/room.


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

the pistol near my most prized jewels is an airsoft c02.....i should have made that clear. A discharge would hurt, but the cartridge was out and it doesnt even keep one in the chamber 

as for man-size mirrors.....boy oh boy do i have something for you.


standby, SIR, standby

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nescafe

justttttttt woooooooooooooooowww 



RescueRanger said:


> Well is one of licensed babies i hold, many more in my home town of Mianwali...
> 
> My Armalite AR-15 "Sporter Carbine"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ---
> I will post some more pics soon but in the meantime please share yours...


----------



## FL-COP

My locker has:
Glock 22 (Duty gun)
Glock 27 (Backup)
Ruger LCP Elite 
Sig 556 Swat Classic (Patrol rifle)
Benelli M4 (Patrol rifle)
Mossberg 500 (Home defense)


----------



## RazPaK

In Pakistan, in my village we have two triple twos. Fortunately, my uncle only used them once when there were dacoit raiders, coming to our village at night. The sound scared them and had them running off in their Pajaros. I don't know. It seems like everyone in my family has a gun in Pakistan. Even the poorest farmers are armed with a double barrel. 


Anyways I would post a picture but I can't find one. If anyone can, please post it. It's a Kalashnikov variant.


----------



## meerirfan

we got 44bore mixed btw what's can any body send specs of 44bore really i dont have any idea about


----------



## Jakashh

Here are the only two guns I have left. I used to own a Mosin Nagant 91/30 in 7.62x54r and a romanian AKM, but I sold them both. There is no gun registration in Texas, and I don't need a license to own these.

Here is my Spikes Tactical AR-15, it's a mid length gas system. The flashlight is a Streamlight PolyTac, 130 lumens to blind any home invaders, and it's mounted with an IWC mount. The gun is chambered in 5.56x45/.223

Here are older pictures of it, the one with a mosin nagant sling attached to it is more recent before the flashlight.

















and here it is now.













And here is my Springfield 1911, A1, GI style. I switched the grips to plain checkered wood grips instead of the double diamond grips.

Here's when I first got it.






and now.








And here are some bullets.

Left to right: .45 ACP Winchester Ranger T 230 gr JHP, Remington UMC 185 gr FMJ, .223 remington 55 gr

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jakashh

Here are pictures of my old mosin nagant 91/30 that I have sold since then. It was made in 1942, Ihzvesk. Note that I had sanded off the old finish.




























Here is a 7.62x54R cartridge next to a .223 remington cartridge

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jakashh

Here's the romanian AKM I used to own (now sold).












Here it is with the Mosin Nagant






Here is how it looked when I first bought it. I regret adding the green handguards and stocks. I wish I had kept the wood furniture.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Karachiite

BB Gun





Super Soaker Water Gun





But seriously I've never owned a real gun in my life or even fired one, heck I haven't even seen a gun in my life

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ghareeb_Da_Baal

Jakashh said:


> Here are the only two guns I have left. I used to own a Mosin Nagant 91/30 in 7.62x54r and a romanian AKM, but I sold them both. There is no gun registration in Texas, and I don't need a license to own these.
> 
> Here is my Spikes Tactical AR-15, it's a mid length gas system. The flashlight is a Streamlight PolyTac, 130 lumens to blind any home invaders, and it's mounted with an IWC mount. The gun is chambered in 5.56x45/.223
> 
> Here are older pictures of it, the one with a mosin nagant sling attached to it is more recent before the flashlight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and here it is now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here is my Springfield 1911, A1, GI style. I switched the grips to plain checkered wood grips instead of the double diamond grips.
> 
> Here's when I first got it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here are some bullets.
> 
> Left to right: .45 ACP Winchester Ranger T 230 gr JHP, Remington UMC 185 gr FMJ, .223 remington 55 gr



New guy my texan brother!
I am actually going to paint my AR in OD Molyresin fininh. Just had my Sabre Defence AR sand blasted.
Heer is my stuff:
HK USP 40 FS
Glock 27 ( 40 cal)
AR15 CAr Sabre Defence
AR15 Car Bravo Co with Spikes Lower
Beretta CX4 carbine 40 cal
Moss 500 12 Guage pump .

I had an AK( Romy G) that look 100% like your that I sold .....
I built it my self at a AK Build party in Marin County CA 3 yrs ago!.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Jakashh

Ghareeb_Da_Baal said:


> New guy my texan brother!
> I am actually going to paint my AR in OD Molyresin fininh. Just had my Sabre Defence AR sand blasted.
> Heer is my stuff:
> HK USP 40 FS
> Glock 27 ( 40 cal)
> AR15 CAr Sabre Defence
> AR15 Car Bravo Co with Spikes Lower
> Beretta CX4 carbine 40 cal
> Moss 500 12 Guage pump .
> 
> I had an AK( Romy G) that look 100% like your that I sold .....
> I built it my self at a AK Build party in Marin County CA 3 yrs ago!.




Nice! How do you like that BCM upper? And I haven't seen too man OD green AR's, but it sounds like it will be awesome! Everyone seems to love DE/Tan colored AR's, so I stuck with plain black haha. It would be cool to see an AR that was a different color from the norm.

I miss my WASR 10, even though it was bottom of the barrel it still did it's job, and I was considering buying a Saiga and converting it to a standard AK style format at a build party here in Houston, but I don't know if I want to go that route. I want to make sure I can change it from the Saiga handguards to standard AK wooden handguards like in my picture. If not, I'd rather go with another AKM that is already in the normal format I love.


----------



## Ghareeb_Da_Baal

Jakashh said:


> Nice! How do you like that BCM upper? And I haven't seen too man OD green AR's, but it sounds like it will be awesome! Everyone seems to love DE/Tan colored AR's, so I stuck with plain black haha. It would be cool to see an AR that was a different color from the norm.
> 
> I miss my WASR 10, even though it was bottom of the barrel it still did it's job, and I was considering buying a Saiga and converting it to a standard AK style format at a build party here in Houston, but I don't know if I want to go that route. I want to make sure I can change it from the Saiga handguards to standard AK wooden handguards like in my picture. If not, I'd rather go with another AKM that is already in the normal format I love.



New guy, I have a ffl up here in DFW that does Saiga stuff. Let me know if you are headed this way!.
I was at some range in Houston last moth near Sugar Land and will probably go there again over TGD weekend!
I ll probably go with a AK from here looking at Yugoslavian or polish, no wasr for me ) you can DL the catalog.
Centerfire Systems - AK Firearms
You can also try Texas gun trader.
I ve bought/sold so much stuff from their site!
Oh.havnet shot BCB.
Here is my FED AR, My Ak & USO in nevada shooting trip. This is from Galguns blog where I posted details/pics of my trip so other members can go up there too. This is from when I lived in CA.
http://www.calguns.net/calgunforum/showthread.php?t=180169


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

in Texas, you can legally shoot someone who even steps foot onto your property.....whereas here in DC/Maryland area, if you did that you'd go to jail for defending your own property (a lady professor was found dead in her own house --stangled -- this was just 3 houses up from where i am staying)... 

nice poppers you have (or had) there, friend. 

Any pics of the Romanian AKM? Must have had a good kick to it. AKM and the standard AK-47 are both 7.62mm whereas the AK-74 (which I'm an ardent fanboy of) use the 5.45mm rounds....mags were all inter-changeable though which is a good thing

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ghareeb_Da_Baal

Abu Zolfiqar said:


> in Texas, you can legally shoot someone who even steps foot onto your property.....whereas here in DC/Maryland area, if you did that you'd go to jail for defending your own property (a lady professor was found dead in her own house --stangled -- this was just 3 houses up from where i am staying)...
> 
> nice poppers you have (or had) there, friend.
> 
> Any pics of the Romanian AKM? Must have had a good kick to it. AKM and the standard AK-47 are both 7.62mm whereas the AK-74 (which I'm an ardent fanboy of) use the 5.45mm rounds....mags were all inter-changeable though which is a good thing


bro, if you click on the link from calguns forum, you can see my AK.
I ll go with the Polish or the Yugo but I am also considering selling my newer AR and get this instead:


----------



## Jakashh

Ghareeb_Da_Baal said:


> New guy, I have a ffl up here in DFW that does Saiga stuff. Let me know if you are headed this way!.
> I was at some range in Houston last moth near Sugar Land and will probably go there again over TGD weekend!
> I ll probably go with a AK from here looking at Yugoslavian or polish, no wasr for me ) you can DL the catalog.
> Centerfire Systems - AK Firearms
> You can also try Texas gun trader.
> I ve bought/sold so much stuff from their site!
> Oh.havnet shot BCB.
> Here is my FED AR, My Ak & USO in nevada shooting trip. This is from Galguns blog where I posted details/pics of my trip so other members can go up there too. This is from when I lived in CA.
> Pictures from my shooting trip to Virginai City............ - Calguns.net



Lucky you. I'm somewhat jealous of people who live in California, because though I hate their gun laws and horrible government, taxes, and cost of living, I am extremely obsessed with the mountains. I wish east Texas had mountains all around instead of forests. I visited LA and SF last summer in 2010. I miss it. As for Dallas I have only been there once, a long time ago. I know a guy here from a forum that does build parties, so I have that covered. Only I'll probably buy a complete standard rifle lol.

And I live in the dead center of Sugar Land, by the first colony mall. I'm assuming you went to American Shooting Centers, or ASC. I go there sometimes, its the only range I've ever been to. Let me know when you decide to visit down here again, maybe we can meet up at ASC this thanksgiving holiday. I bought some 185 gr Remington FMJs and 230 gr Winchester ranger T hollow points that I need to test to see if they cycle in my 1911

And you should join the Texasguntalk.com forums, I post on there a lot. 

I haven't bought anything from Texas gun trader but I was using it to find a 1911, but everyone on the website were assholes who overvalued their guns. I ended up buying from a guy off the texasguntalk forums. I am only 20 right now, so I can't buy handguns New from FFL dealers.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jakashh

Abu Zolfiqar said:


> in Texas, you can legally shoot someone who even steps foot onto your property.....whereas here in DC/Maryland area, if you did that you'd go to jail for defending your own property (a lady professor was found dead in her own house --stangled -- this was just 3 houses up from where i am staying)...
> 
> nice poppers you have (or had) there, friend.
> 
> Any pics of the Romanian AKM? Must have had a good kick to it. AKM and the standard AK-47 are both 7.62mm whereas the AK-74 (which I'm an ardent fanboy of) use the 5.45mm rounds....mags were all inter-changeable though which is a good thing



I think they have to have been attempting or had already broken in for you to shoot them legally lol. I miss every one of those guns lol. That's all of them in the pics.


----------



## AHMED85

I like AK47 
Glock 22 
XM Sniper Rifle

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ghareeb_Da_Baal

Jakashh said:


> Lucky you. I'm somewhat jealous of people who live in California, because though I hate their gun laws and horrible government, taxes, and cost of living, I am extremely obsessed with the mountains. I wish east Texas had mountains all around instead of forests. I visited LA and SF last summer in 2010. I miss it. As for Dallas I have only been there once, a long time ago. I know a guy here from a forum that does build parties, so I have that covered. Only I'll probably buy a complete standard rifle lol.
> 
> And I live in the dead center of Sugar Land, by the first colony mall. I'm assuming you went to American Shooting Centers, or ASC. I go there sometimes, its the only range I've ever been to. Let me know when you decide to visit down here again, maybe we can meet up at ASC this thanksgiving holiday. I bought some 185 gr Remington FMJs and 230 gr Winchester ranger T hollow points that I need to test to see if they cycle in my 1911
> 
> And you should join the Texasguntalk.com forums, I post on there a lot.
> 
> I haven't bought anything from Texas gun trader but I was using it to find a 1911, but everyone on the website were assholes who overvalued their guns. I ended up buying from a guy off the texasguntalk forums. I am only 20 right now, so I can't buy handguns New from FFL dealers.



Wow.so you are on Texasguntalk? I joined a while ago but I am most;y on Calguns!
Actually a well know mod on TGT is also a former Californian and also a mod on Calguns.
His name is MSage.I am sure you,ve seen him in action on the forum. I am supposed to meet up 
with him in Austin one of these days.
As for CA. nothing beats the beauty of California but the politics sucks there!
I think you are right about the ASC range..........a very busy place filled with hillbillies . LOL!


----------



## Jakashh

Ghareeb_Da_Baal said:


> Wow.so you are on Texasguntalk? I joined a while ago but I am most;y on Calguns!
> Actually a well know mod on TGT is also a former Californian and also a mod on Calguns.
> His name is MSage.I am sure you,ve seen him in action on the forum. I am supposed to meet up
> with him in Austin one of these days.
> As for CA. nothing beats the beauty of California but the politics sucks there!
> I think you are right about the ASC range..........a very busy place filled with hillbillies . LOL!



Sunday mornings are usually calm at ASC. And yes, I know of M. Sage. Quite a few members on there are from California, or are in the process of moving from there. I guess they're not as fond of the landscape as I am lol.


----------



## untitled

Karachiite said:


> ...... heck I haven't even seen a gun in my life



Have you ever been to Pakistan ?


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

you sure you live in karachi??? 

talk to the youth guys who are paid to wave the MQM flag --he might have a repeater hidden in his shalwaar


----------



## Jakashh

LOL I don't see how that is possible to live in Pakistan and not have seen one.


----------



## untitled

If you are Pakistani you have probably seen a gun 

in your house
in the hand of your tribal leaders
in the hands of guards outside banks
rangers outsides universities and roads
in the hands of guards of security companies
police (traffic and other branches)
bodyguards
army check points
gun stores
mobile phone snatchers
weddings .............

the list goes on


----------



## Ghareeb_Da_Baal

The one at the bottom is a AR Carbine 9Sabre Defence Industries) that I sand blasted to removed the finish ...I will be refinishing in magpul green.
Pistos are HK USP full size 40 cal
Glock 27 sub compact 40 cal
Beretta CArbine 40 cal
Bravo Company Ar15 Carbine with Trijicon Holo Sight.
Mossberg 500 12 gauge shotgun.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## untitled

^^^ You have Luke Skywalker's blue light saber

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jakashh

Nice guns!


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

latest addition to my locker. . . 


Smith & Wesson .38 special

titanium














got an oldschool .22 Ruger and a WWII era M1 Carbine (US Army) on the way shortly. Hitting up the range tomorrow to get some target practice.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## MilSpec

[/IMG]
Few EDC knives, Smith and Wesson Sigma 9mm, Tanfoglio TZ 75 (Jericho 941)





Mossberg maverick 88 Pump Action 12G
Marlin XS7 7.62x 51 Nato
Mosin Nagant
FA cugir M10 AKM
Marlin 795 .22 LR

^^@Ghareeb_Da_Baal 

do post Sabre Defence AR when you are finished

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## A.Rafay

I love this thread Im only 18 and i Want 3 or 4 guns desperately any advice where to get them once i get out of this stupid country,i love to have a MP5 and a sub machine gun Ak 47 or any automatic machine gun but practise is nessesary before i get one.


----------



## MilSpec

A.Rafay said:


> I love this thread Im only 18 and i Want 3 or 4 guns desperately any advice where to get them once i get out of this stupid country,i love to have a MP5 and a sub machine gun Ak 47 or any automatic machine gun but practise is nessesary before i get one.



Taking up shooting as a hobby is great, I dont care for fully auto, but do join a shooting course or train with an experienced shooter. lots of fun ahead of you


----------



## Ghareeb_Da_Baal

sandy_3126 said:


> [/IMG]
> Few EDC knives, Smith and Wesson Sigma 9mm, Tanfoglio TZ 75 (Jericho 941)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mossberg maverick 88 Pump Action 12G
> Marlin XS7 7.62x 51 Nato
> Mosin Nagant
> FA cugir M10 AKM
> Marlin 795 .22 LR
> 
> ^^@Ghareeb_Da_Baal
> 
> do post Sabre Defence AR when you are finished


bro, guess what? the upper receiver cracked!
I ll post saturday nite.
Locally, I had the lower and upper anodized in FDE! look awesome but now 
It s just going to be 2 tone.......

PS added M1A Socom 
, SW 38 spcl & Sig 38 .


----------



## mjnaushad

Abu Zolfiqar said:


> thought i'd revive this thread, just for the sake of it



Becareful with the pistol trigger..... I will hurt you


----------



## S_O_C_O_M



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

it was empty; and locked

but thanks


----------



## Mosamania

My father has Gun assembly disassembly hobby to keep him occupied in his old age. 

He has 36 firearms in total including assault rifles, pistols, Shotguns and Sniper Rifles. 

But my personal favorite out of his collection which I enjoy cleaning and firing and pretty much holding is his 1938 made Kar98 Mauser Rifle. That gun is simply oozing with history. It has 8 notches in the side my guess the person who used it during a war or something took out 8 people with it. 

The Swastika on the side and top is simply mind blowing.


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

you ought to post pictures of it, im sure many would like to see (including myself)


----------



## Mosamania

Abu Zolfiqar said:


> you ought to post pictures of it, im sure many would like to see (including myself)



Well I saw the collection in Eid so you are going to have to wait till next Eid and then I will post the pictures because it is kept far away from the city. (Gun regulations in KSA is extremely tough).


----------



## Armstrong

I see so the bottom line is if I ever get in trouble I call one of you guys to watch my back !


----------



## Mosamania

Armstrong said:


> I see so the bottom line is if I ever get in trouble I call one of you guys to watch my back !



Get ya own gun... I will never forgive you for taking away the thing I cherished most

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Armstrong

Mosamania said:


> Get ya own gun... I will never forgive you for taking away the thing I cherished most



My dad has a Baretta or Beretaa or whatever the hell its called ! And the thing you cherished most is well cared for as my son's first wife...damnit hes taken over that 'kinda love' from his Saudi Uncle !


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

i saw a video recently filmed somewhere in saudi not sure where -- the guys are drifting their cars and skidding down the highway; some of them are firing kalashnikovs and repeaters in the air

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Armstrong

Abu Zolfiqar said:


> i saw a video recently filmed somewhere in saudi not sure where -- the guys are drifting their cars and skidding down the highway; some of them are firing kalashnikovs and repeaters in the air



Son when you're old enough we'd let you do such things as well ! Till that happens you throw as much as a lollypop from that bike and I'd have you spanked by the best in the business - Aunties that look like Baby Elephants !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

Armstrong said:


> Son when you're old enough we'd let you do such things as well ! Till that happens you throw as much as a lollypop from that bike and I'd have you spanked by the best in the business - Aunties that look like Baby Elephants !



how......colorful....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Armstrong

Abu Zolfiqar said:


> how......colorful....



What a come back Picasso ! 

P.S Koi 'thanks' waghera dei diyaa karo mein koi sutailaaa nahin hunnn ! 

Thank You !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rocky rock

Well in my locker i have got one Automatic shotgun and one 7mm rifle one 9mm pistol and one 10 bullet 32 bore revolver.now this year inshALLAH i'll buy Black russian AK-47  that's it


----------



## Jakashh

Same gun as above with different grips











Here's one I just took of the M92 yugo/serbian krinkov after I put a correct muzzle booster on it. The booster is made in America though and not Serbia :/

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Leader

Gun locker ?? what is that.... 

although I think I should own a one now, the pmln candidate may show up at our house any day soon to ask for votes... !!!


----------



## Kompromat

Myself with my NORINCO Type-54
@balixd @DESERT FIGHTER @RescueRanger @TaimiKhan @sandy_3126 @Alpha1

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Aeronaut said:


> Myself with my NORINCO Type-54
> @balixd @DESERT FIGHTER @RescueRanger @TaimiKhan @sandy_3126 @Alpha1



I also have one... nice handgun..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Amaa'n

Leader said:


> Gun locker ?? what is that....
> 
> although I think I should own a one now, the pmln candidate may show up at our house any day soon to ask for votes... !!!



What were you trying to do.....acting like vigilante?


----------



## ptldM3

Aeronaut said:


> Myself with my NORINCO Type-54
> @balixd @DESERT FIGHTER @RescueRanger @TaimiKhan @sandy_3126 @Alpha1




I'm curious, how is your shot placement since you're holding the pistol incorrectly? Not trying to be a prick but your left hand fingers should interlock with your knuckle, and your thumbs should ideally point forward with one thumb directly above the other. Holding one hand below the other usually causes the pistol to shoot left or right depending on which hand is used to support the pistol because one side of the pistol has less pressure thus the gun will take a path of least resistance.

My prick rant of the day.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Kompromat

ptldM3 said:


> I'm curious, how is your shot placement since you're holding the pistol incorrectly? Not trying to be a prick but your left hand fingers should interlock with your knuckle, and your thumbs should ideally point forward with one thumb directly above the other. Holding one hand below the other usually causes the pistol to shoot left or right depending on which hand is used to support the pistol because one side of the pistol has less pressure thus the gun will take a path of least resistance.
> 
> My prick rant of the day.



Hey Russki good to see you.


I wasn't shooting, and i don't usually use two hands while shooting a handgun.


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

ptldM3 said:


> I'm curious, how is your shot placement since you're holding the pistol incorrectly? Not trying to be a prick but your left hand fingers should interlock with your knuckle, and your thumbs should ideally point forward with one thumb directly above the other. Holding one hand below the other usually causes the pistol to shoot left or right depending on which hand is used to support the pistol because one side of the pistol has less pressure thus the gun will take a path of least resistance.
> 
> My prick rant of the day.



Long time no see... where have u been my russian frnd?


A few of my weapons:
















Also have a glock,walther,makarov, 1 tokarev,a pump action,beretta over and under( my fathers) etc etc..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kompromat

@DESERT FIGHTER

Name the handguns.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Aeronaut said:


> @DESERT FIGHTER
> 
> Name the handguns.



2 smith & wessons,1 glock 19,1 PPSH,2 AK-47s,2 AMD-65s,1 M-4,1 M-16,1 walther P-38,1 Tokarev,1 Type 54,1 type 56,2 baikal repeaters,2= 303,1 USSR made baikal 12 guage,1 Makarov,1 Beretta over and under, dont know the sniper rifles name... its british though...1 turkish cobra shotgun... thts what i have in my house.

In a few months i will buy a AK-74 and customise it with an Aimcom sight,a torch,a drum mag,laser with my *own* money..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Leader

balixd said:


> What were you trying to do.....acting like vigilante?



oh yar mein nay aaj tak chupkali nahi mari...


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Looks like everybody here is waiting for a zombie apocalypse...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fallstuff

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> 2 smith & wessons,1 glock 19,1 PPSH,2 AK-47s,2 AMD-65s,1 M-4,1 M-16,1 walther P-38,1 Tokarev,1 Type 54,1 type 56,2 baikal repeaters,2= 303,1 USSR made baikal 12 guage,1 Makarov,1 Beretta over and under, dont know the sniper rifles name... its british though...1 turkish cobra shotgun... thts what i have in my house.
> 
> In a few months i will buy a AK-74 and customise it with an Aimcom sight,a torch,a drum mag,laser with my *own* money..



How much ammo like 9mm, 40 s&w, or 45 acp costs ?


----------



## fallstuff

ptldM3 said:


> I'm curious, how is your shot placement since you're holding the pistol incorrectly? Not trying to be a prick but your left hand fingers should interlock with your knuckle, and your thumbs should ideally point forward with one thumb directly above the other. Holding one hand below the other usually causes the pistol to shoot left or right depending on which hand is used to support the pistol because one side of the pistol has less pressure thus the gun will take a path of least resistance.
> 
> My prick rant of the day.



There are a few ways to grip a gun

1) As you described " The forward thumb grip."

2) Another one where your left fingers grips on the right hand knuckles, but the left thumb firmly rests on the right thumb.






3) Ganngstar grip







3.1) and then there is the gangsta "*Grab your package grip*" as shown in this hilarious video,


----------



## Goose

Three 1911s, a Mossberg 500 shotgun.

Also a couple old Webley .455 revolvers, a .32 Colt 1903, two black powder revolvers, a Luger, a .30-06 Remington rifle, and a .45 Winchester lever-action (10 rounds).

Also a couple .22 bolt-action rifles.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MilSpec

Goose said:


> Three 1911s, a Mossberg 500 shotgun.
> 
> Also a couple old Webley .455 revolvers, a .32 Colt 1903, two black powder revolvers, a Luger, a .30-06 Remington rifle, and a .45 Winchester lever-action (10 rounds).
> 
> Also a couple .22 bolt-action rifles.



Post images if you have any, nice collection btw


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

@sandy_3126 did indian army ever use P-38s or Jungle carbines?


----------



## MilSpec

by P38, I am guessing the walther p38, I highly doubt if Indian army ever used it, I know a few HSRA bengali revolutionaries had a few lugers and Walther P38 bought from Portuguese.
Jungle carbine, I dont think indian army used any, but they did have a ishapore SMLE chambered in 7.62x51nato caliber but all of them were full size. 

P.S Irfan baloch has a jungle carbine


----------



## Soldier_pk

I got M3A1 Grease Gun, original US made WW2, very rare
SKS Russia
Henry Martini Professional 
P14 England
.303 Mk3 England
PPSH-41 Russia
Sten Gun Dara Made
Single Barrel BAIKAL USSR Made
Mosin Naganat M44 USSR
Adlar Jagar .22 AK Shape Made in Italy
BAIKAL 442 Makrov
AK 47 Chinese 
Star .22

Now my friends will recognize me
all these fire excellently and are in excellent condition


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

Just picked these bad boys up 2 days ago.

Glock 17 9mm, standard clip....picked up some hollow points for it. Also picked up a speed loader. The ammos and the extended mag cost more than what i was hoping to pay so that was kind of shitty. Came in a decent box, with the key-lock safety -- like most of the glocks it has the trigger safety (on the trigger itself) which i really like.

&

Bulgarian spec AK-47 -- this one is semi-auto fire ONLY. Ordered 4 standard mags which i'll probably tape together in pairs. Plenty of ammo leftover from my other AK. Collapsible stock. It's okay - the build quality is alright but not as solid feeling as my other full auto AK. I do plan to attach a laser bore sight and a rubber grip 


no more room in my locker so i have them in the box under my bed until my new heavy duty safe arrives....luckily no kids or little shyts in my house so should be safe. 

Havent had a chance to fire either one yet but maybe i'll get some shots in this weekend if i hit the ranges -- Inshallah. If i do i'll post some vids. 

thats all for now....

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Kompromat

Abu Zolfiqar said:


> Just picked these bad boys up 2 days ago.
> 
> Glock 17 9mm, standard clip....picked up some hollow points for it. Also picked up a speed loader. The ammos and the extended mag cost more than what i was hoping to pay so that was kind of shitty. Came in a decent box, with the key-lock safety -- like most of the glocks it has the trigger safety (on the trigger itself) which i really like.
> 
> &
> 
> Bulgarian spec AK-47 -- this one is semi-auto fire ONLY. Ordered 4 standard mags which i'll probably tape together in pairs. Plenty of ammo leftover from my other AK. Collapsible stock. It's okay - the build quality is alright but not as solid feeling as my other full auto AK. I do plan to attach a laser bore sight and a rubber grip
> 
> 
> no more room in my locker so i have them in the box under my bed until my new heavy duty safe arrives....luckily no kids or little shyts in my house so should be safe.
> 
> Havent had a chance to fire either one yet but maybe i'll get some shots in this weekend if i hit the ranges -- Inshallah. If i do i'll post some vids.
> 
> thats all for now....





Not in Pakistan - right?


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

gateway to Khyber


----------



## FCPX

2 x Glock 19's with combat grips, 1 x Winchester pump action shotgun, and 1 x Weatherby .308 scoped with synthetic stock. A few gas operated handguns shooting various types of pellets. 

Dont hunt anymore but have been shooting IDPA for years.


----------



## 420canada

a shi! load of shot guns,a couple of.22, a fn model 1910 gifted by my senior officer to me (took out a talib with it) he claims. and last but not least a one two big boy offrecord. cough*


----------



## Alpha1

Do airguns count?


----------



## bangstick

A little something I put together. A DPMS 5.56 with a few mods. Here I'm using the 45 degree iron sights at 100 yards. I'm at a state owned range. They only let you have three rounds in a mag at a time. Lame rule although it does keep you from ripping through tons of rounds. Also it makes you take your time and concentrate on the target. I'll be getting my new Hi Point .40 out soon.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bangstick

Abu Zolfiqar said:


> Just picked these bad boys up 2 days ago.
> 
> Glock 17 9mm, standard clip....picked up some hollow points for it. Also picked up a speed loader. The ammos and the extended mag cost more than what i was hoping to pay so that was kind of shitty. Came in a decent box, with the key-lock safety -- like most of the glocks it has the trigger safety (on the trigger itself) which i really like.
> 
> &
> 
> Bulgarian spec AK-47 -- this one is semi-auto fire ONLY. Ordered 4 standard mags which i'll probably tape together in pairs. Plenty of ammo leftover from my other AK. Collapsible stock. It's okay - the build quality is alright but not as solid feeling as my other full auto AK. I do plan to attach a laser bore sight and a rubber grip
> 
> 
> no more room in my locker so i have them in the box under my bed until my new heavy duty safe arrives....luckily no kids or little shyts in my house so should be safe.
> 
> Havent had a chance to fire either one yet but maybe i'll get some shots in this weekend if i hit the ranges -- Inshallah. If i do i'll post some vids.
> 
> thats all for now....



I HATE the Russian steel case ammo. Sh1t jams up every other round.


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

bangstick said:


> I HATE the Russian steel case ammo. Sh1t jams up every other round.



ive fired tens of thousands upon tens of thousands of rounds of steel case ammo (wolf brand) and never had a single issue


----------



## bangstick

Abu Zolfiqar said:


> ive fired tens of thousands upon tens of thousands of rounds of steel case ammo (wolf brand) and never had a single issue



I got a bunch of the Tulamo 5.56 for dirt cheap. Didn't like it at all. It has a varnish on the cases that gets sticky when it heats up. That's what I'm shooting in the video in post 296.


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

Alpha1 said:


> Do airguns count?



sure why not 



Chogy said:


> There are a few books out there that have plans for specific weapons. To make a firearm, one needs to have machine tools and the skills to use them, and generally a set of prints. Machine the parts, put them together...
> 
> The Pakistani gun makers are famous for taking a block of steel and whittling ut a gun with a set of files, but that's not recommended unless you have a LOT of patience and practice.
> 
> Laws will vary. In the U.S. it is permissible to make your own firearm so long as it is a type that would be legal for you to purchase if it were available.



you can use 3-D printers; all you need is the barrel

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

bangstick said:


> I got a bunch of the Tulamo 5.56 for dirt cheap. Didn't like it at all. It has a varnish on the cases that gets sticky when it heats up. That's what I'm shooting in the video in post 296.



yeah guns like yours wont appreciate those cheap ammos...

have you tried silver bear






p.s. nice gun

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bangstick

Abu Zolfiqar said:


> yeah guns like yours wont appreciate those cheap ammos...
> 
> have you tried silver bear p.s. nice gun





I've seen Silver Bear. I'll pick a few boxes up the next gun show I go to. For 'cheap' stuff I use the Israeli Independence brand. They make decent stuff. I guess because they get enough 'practice'.


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

bangstick said:


> I've seen Silver Bear. I'll pick a few boxes up the next gun show I go to. For 'cheap' stuff I use the Israeli Independence brand. They make decent stuff. I guess because they get enough 'practice'.



yeah, on pregnant mothers and 8 year old stone throwers 

you better stock up fast before Obama and his band of bolshevik marxists take away your 2nd Amendment

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## bangstick

Abu Zolfiqar said:


> yeah, on pregnant mothers and 8 year old stone throwers
> 
> I'm going to pretend I didn't read that.
> 
> you better stock up fast before Obama and his band of bolshevik marxists take away your 2nd Amendment



Never will happen. There's way too many of 'us' out there.


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

bangstick said:


> Never will happen. There's way too many of 'us' out there.



I have a new slogan for you then.


"I'll keep my freedom, my guns and my money......you can keep the CHANGE"

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bangstick

Abu Zolfiqar said:


> I have a new slogan for you then.
> 
> 
> "I'll keep my freedom, my guns and my money......you can keep the CHANGE"



Nice !! I saw a bumpersticker, it had a picture of an AR-15 on it and the caption read, 'It's because I'm black, isn't it ?'

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

bangstick said:


> Nice !! I saw a bumpersticker, it had a picture of an AR-15 on it and the caption read, 'It's because I'm black, isn't it ?'






"due to ammunition cost, no warning shot will be fired"


(i didnt come up with that one either)


----------



## bangstick

Here's the back of my Jeep. I just shot this about two minutes ago. It's a magnet so you can take it off when you want. Someone can steal it too, but...








Had to cover my license plate. Don't know what kind of people are out there...


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

nice subtle message...you seem like a fellow gun collector, what else you have

you should visit Pakistan sometime


----------



## bangstick

Not a whole lot. I have the AR, a Mossberg Home Defense 12 gauge, and a Hi Point .40. I want to pick up a Sig .40, maybe in November when I go to the next gun show.


----------



## dexter

Dont need one !
Pak army and police are enough 
and also i live in karachi

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bangstick

I had a Dumonthier cane gun that I sold at auction in January. It was a .45 with a carved elk horn handle. From France around 1875. Really cool. It was left to me by a family friend. All it did was sit in its case under my bed so I decided to sell it. Got a decent price. Used the money to finance my REAL passion, scuba.


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

bangstick said:


> Not a whole lot. I have the AR, a Mossberg Home Defense 12 gauge, and a Hi Point .40. I want to pick up a Sig .40, maybe in November when I go to the next gun show.



what state are you in? 

until somewhat recently i was in Maryland/DC area for studies.

one of my American buddies used to take me to his father's cabin in Winchester Virginia; did a lot of hunting there

im fond of the civilian AR-15s....actually it's pretty easy to make them full auto but the guys at the ranges wont appreciate it very much nor will the coppers


----------



## Kompromat

Abu Zolfiqar said:


> gateway to Khyber



Got this from Pakistan?

How much did you pay for both the AK and Glock?


----------



## bangstick

Abu Zolfiqar said:


> what state are you in?
> 
> until somewhat recently i was in Maryland/DC area for studies.
> 
> one of my American buddies used to take me to his father's cabin in Winchester Virginia; did a lot of hunting there
> 
> im fond of the civilian AR-15s....actually it's pretty easy to make them full auto but the guys at the ranges wont appreciate it very much nor will the coppers



I'm in Pennsylvania, a little north of Philadelphia. Not real far from where you were. AR's are so easy to shoot. No recoil at all. I'm trying to get my wife out to the range but stuff keeps popping up. Yeah, cops frown on autos in civilian hands. But look up the 'slide fire' stocks for AK's and AR's. Pretty simple way ( and still legal) to get your gun to fire like a full auto. Costs about $325. Check them out, man.... ' slide fire stock'.... pretty awesome !!!!


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Asked a frnd back home to get a russian AK for me... bad news... prices have risen very much...


----------



## MilSpec

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Asked a frnd back home to get a russian AK for me... bad news... prices have risen very much...



where u at now?


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

sandy_3126 said:


> where u at now?



In a cmh...


----------



## qamar1990

just a glock 17 9mm 4gen

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BloodyPak96

qamar1990 said:


> just a glock 17 9mm 4gen



Bro you got a glock. How easy was it to get it in nyc. On the news they make it seem impossible to get guns here, or did you get it from the streets


----------



## qamar1990

BloodyPak96 said:


> Bro you got a glock. How easy was it to get it in nyc. On the news they make it seem impossible to get guns here, or did you get it from the streets



im in upstate ny, it took about a year to get my permit just got it september, at first they had denied me but i got a lawyer and appealed the decision and won. i always had a shot gun at home but the Glock is my first handgun. it is pretty hard to get a permit in nyc but its not impossible,I'm bout get my lawyer to get me permission to take my hand gun into NYC because we go down there with large sums of cash for business.


----------



## truthlover

1) One enfield 38 bore revolver(made in england)
2)One pump action shotgun(daud sons armoury )
3)One double barrel shotgun(Darra made)
4)Two tokarev pistols(Made in soviet union)


----------



## Cherokee

All ya guns fails .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pak-marine

A Big roosi sakhta Do Naal (double barrel russian made)


----------



## Alpha1




----------



## IBRIS

Aay kay - suntalli ------- Had to bury it somewhere in my farm
MK III .303 Rifle
Nickeled 32 Bore DA my favorite of them all.
Beretta E-686 for sale now.


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

IBRIS said:


> *Aay kay - suntalli *------- Had to bury it somewhere in my farm
> MK III .303 Rifle
> Nickeled 32 Bore DA my favorite of them all.
> Beretta E-686 for sale now.



Khalistani ?


----------



## IBRIS

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Khalistani ?


Oo chuupayeh, votta Ayidukii Modi nu peniya 

Naleh Eh Suntalliyaan sannu Army neh hee dityaan sun.


----------



## queerbait

i want to own a gun from a long time but laws in india are overly restrictive on buying guns....which seems pretty stupid considering the recent rise in crime.


----------



## Kompromat

queerbait said:


> i want to own a gun from a long time but laws in india are overly restrictive on buying guns....which seems pretty stupid considering the recent rise in crime.



Come to Pakistan anytime, i'll take you out for hunting.


----------



## A.Rafay

Aeronaut said:


> Come to Pakistan anytime, i'll take you out for hunting.


I wanna go hunting too! :p


----------



## liall

So many people with so many guns in this thread


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

IBRIS said:


> Oo chuupayeh, votta Ayidukii Modi nu peniya



O saraiya ... paa saday ghantay nu ki paar!




> Naleh Eh Suntalliyaan sannu Army neh hee dityaan sun.



Ahho nalay golian vi dityaan sun.. yaad eh?


----------



## MilSpec

Aeronaut said:


> Come to Pakistan anytime, i'll take you out for hunting.


OT, i did bag an White tail this season... Freezer is still full

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bad boy 8

just one old makarov


----------



## 420canada

Got the ruski surplus sks.


----------



## Kompromat

420canada said:


> Got the ruski surplus sks.



Pictures bhai jaan


----------



## Mugwop

I remember once behind mc donalds some dude was trying to sell me a Desert eagle for 250$. I told him I'll be right back and ran away from there.
Btw Mini GV2000 is a pretty good vault for hand guns.


----------



## Rashid Mahmood




----------



## Norphisor

My grandpa's hunting one.


----------



## OCguy

Several AR-15 platform rifles, a Ruger Mini-14, one FN SCAR 308, multiple pistols including 9MM, .45, .40.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Khan_patriot

su-47 said:


> My gun locker contains.....nothing. I don't have a gun locker.
> 
> Seriously guys, what's the point of keeping guns at home. Especially automatic weapons?



incase an intruder comes in, you dont want to be unarmed and unprepared especially if the intruder is armed and has intentions to harm you or your family....

I have my grandfathers 303, a taurus pt 92, viper shoutgun, an a norince 9mm, one more old family heirloom I dont know what its called....

I have had to ''clear'' my house on several ocassions....


----------



## Khan_patriot

RescueRanger said:


> Well is one of licensed babies i hold, many more in my home town of Mianwali...
> 
> My Armalite AR-15 "Sporter Carbine"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ---
> I will post some more pics soon but in the meantime please share yours...



how much did it cost you Sir...?



Black Stone said:


> Colt .45
> Beretta 92
> Glock 18
> *Collector Guns*
> Luger P08 Pistol
> Colt Single Action Army.
> Webley Revolver MK.IV
> 
> I wanted a RPG, then I changed my mind.



where and how did you get a luger?


----------



## RescueRanger

Khan_patriot said:


> how much did it cost you Sir...?
> 
> 
> 
> where and how did you get a luger?


At the time it cost me 350,000, but if you are looking you can pick up a Bushmaster for 250,000.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## boomslang

I was kicking ***... then the wheels came off....







WTF is my left thumb doing ??!! I NEVER shoot like that.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SQ8

Got this from a stock meant for Afghan Troops.. dirt cheap.





Then was given some rounds courtesy of consulate friends. Still need to hit the range and practice though.. its been a while.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Oscar said:


> Got this from a stock meant for Afghan Troops.. dirt cheap.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then was given some rounds courtesy of consulate friends. Still need to hit the range and practice though.. its been a while.




How much did u pay for it?


----------



## MilSpec

Oscar said:


> Got this from a stock meant for Afghan Troops.. dirt cheap.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then was given some rounds courtesy of consulate friends. Still need to hit the range and practice though.. its been a while.


9mil?


----------



## Irfan Baloch

sandy_3126 said:


> by P38, I am guessing the walther p38, I highly doubt if Indian army ever used it, I know a few HSRA bengali revolutionaries had a few lugers and Walther P38 bought from Portuguese.
> Jungle carbine, I dont think indian army used any, but they did have a ishapore SMLE chambered in 7.62x51nato caliber but all of them were full size.
> 
> P.S Irfan baloch has a jungle carbine


thats true, rifle 5 as they call it. with 7.62 rounds, not a terrible recoil. another vintage British weapon I have is the .38 revolver.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Irfan Baloch said:


> thats true, rifle 5 as they call it. with 7.62 rounds, not a terrible recoil. another vintage British weapon I have is the .38 revolver.



Ex PA stock..


----------



## SQ8

sandy_3126 said:


> 9mil?


Yup, got my self handed some hollow points for free as well. Its got a great balance... no safety but I dont mind it for the usage Ill need it for.


----------



## MilSpec

Oscar said:


> Yup, got my self handed some hollow points for free as well. Its got a great balance... no safety but I dont mind it for the usage Ill need it for.


It's a good pistol, i shot one few months ago...


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

Khan_patriot said:


> incase an intruder comes in, you dont want to be unarmed and unprepared especially if the intruder is armed and has intentions to harm you or your family....
> 
> I have my grandfathers 303, a taurus pt 92, viper shoutgun, an a norince 9mm, one more old family heirloom I dont know what its called....
> 
> I have had to ''clear'' my house on several ocassions....


 
i inherited my grandfathers 3 knot 3 as well.....i love just holding the thing, knowing it was his service rifle (when he was in the Peshawar police and later served in police intelligence)

you can find the ammos still for those guns....technology changes, but a gun is a gun and it will do what its designed to do 



Oscar said:


> Yup, got my self handed some hollow points for free as well. Its got a great balance... no safety but I dont mind it for the usage Ill need it for.


 
no safety but prob. has a trigger slider lock.....i think most newer ones do

if not - i'd pray its locked and away from kids, none in the chamber


----------



## RescueRanger

boomslang said:


> I was kicking ***... then the wheels came off....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WTF is my left thumb doing ??!! I NEVER shoot like that.



*20 meters? *


----------



## armchairPrivate

Let's see,

A few grams of




some




and an opium pipe from my grampa

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1 | Like Like:
3


----------



## RescueRanger

Oscar said:


> Got this from a stock meant for Afghan Troops.. dirt cheap.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then was given some rounds courtesy of consulate friends. Still need to hit the range and practice though.. its been a while.



It's a decent weapon... Congratulations


----------



## boomslang

RescueRanger said:


> *20 meters? *




I wish. Nah, about 12 m. I don't shoot handgun enough. I'm always with my AR. It's my baby.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Khan_patriot

Abu Zolfiqar said:


> i inherited my grandfathers 3 knot 3 as well.....i love just holding the thing, knowing it was his service rifle (when he was in the Peshawar police and later served in police intelligence)
> 
> you can find the ammos still for those guns....technology changes, but a gun is a gun and it will do what its designed to do
> 
> 
> 
> no safety but prob. has a trigger slider lock.....i think most newer ones do
> 
> if not - i'd pray its locked and away from kids, none in the chamber



Sir, it is an excellent weapon and coincidentally my grand pa was a service man as well, 65 and 71 veteran....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## halupridol

doesn't shoot but surely makes them tremble(i'm trolling yeah!!!...)

Reactions: Negative Rating Negative Rating:
2


----------



## A1Kaid

I'm getting the Colt Ar-15 LE6920. Though not sure if I will get the MP-B or FDE variant, will decide upon personal inspection.


MP-B










FDE variant

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## RescueRanger

A1Kaid said:


> I'm getting the Colt Ar-15 LE6920. Though not sure if I will get the MP-B or FDE variant, will decide upon personal inspection.
> 
> 
> MP-B
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FDE variant



Very stable weapon, great for PR shooting.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## boomslang

RescueRanger said:


> ..., great for PR shooting.




You guys shoot Puerto Ricans ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

boomslang said:


> You guys shoot Puerto Ricans ?



Dnt know abt RR... but i like to smoke the cubans...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## boomslang

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> ... but i like to smoke the cubans...



I go to Mexico a few times a year and pick up Cohibas' for friends. I never got into smoking. Cigars, anyway.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

boomslang said:


> I go to Mexico a few times a year and pick up Cohibas' for friends. I never got into smoking. Cigars, anyway.



Cohibas n some weed?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RescueRanger

boomslang said:


> You guys shoot Puerto Ricans ?


lols... PR: Practicle Rifle. 








DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Dnt know abt RR... but i like to smoke the cubans...







At least once a year... I splash out on a good Cigar, not a real smoker so it has to be a good occasion to break out the Cubans.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## boomslang

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Cohibas n some weed?




I don't mind a little sticky icky but I need to watch out. Work does random testing.







A little something I put together. A DPMS 5.56 with a few mods. Here I'm using the 45 degree iron sights at 100 yards. I'm at a state owned range. They only let you have three rounds in a mag at a time. Lame rule although it does keep you from ripping through tons of rounds. Also it makes you take your time and concentrate on the target. I'll be getting my new Hi Point .40 out soon.

This is from one of my previous posts. Since then I picked up a Hi Point C9 and Santa got my wife a Ruger LCP .380 with the CrimsonTrace laser. I've also ordered a Sccy CPX9. Should be in in about a week or so.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

boomslang said:


> I don't mind a little sticky icky but I need to watch out. Work does random testing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A little something I put together. A DPMS 5.56 with a few mods. Here I'm using the 45 degree iron sights at 100 yards. I'm at a state owned range. They only let you have three rounds in a mag at a time. Lame rule although it does keep you from ripping through tons of rounds. Also it makes you take your time and concentrate on the target. I'll be getting my new Hi Point .40 out soon.
> 
> This is from one of my previous posts. Since then I picked up a Hi Point C9 and Santa got my wife a Ruger LCP .380 with the CrimsonTrace laser. I've also ordered a Sccy CPX9. Should be in in about a week or so.



How much does a crappy MP-5 cost in state or city?


----------



## boomslang

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> How much does a crappy MP-5 cost in state or city?



One of many places to find one. The price fluctuates GREATLY depending on how nice/caliber.
MP5 For Sale Gun Auctions Gun Classifieds For MP5 Refine Your Search For MP5 Below.

This is where I get some of my stuff... cool name, huh ?

Semi-Automatic Rifles - Rifles - Firearms Online Gun Store

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## IbnTaymiyyah

sorry a bit of topic but what is the price of a MP5 in Pakistan say in Rawalpinidi


----------



## Rocky rock

Can any buddy plz tell me what is the price of barreta 9mm I live in sargodha... and I do I need license before buying any gun or after purchasing the gun....? Plz rply fast thnx....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RescueRanger

revolutionary mujahid said:


> sorry a bit of topic but what is the price of a MP5 in Pakistan say in Rawalpinidi



Prohibited weapon not available for Civilian use on Arms License. You can however get a semi auto .22 rimfire Mp5 Clone for 250,000. Or the GSG 5 for




BUT THIS ONE IS RARE AND EXPENSIVE!



Rocky rock said:


> Can any buddy plz tell me what is the price of barreta 9mm I live in sargodha... and I do I need license before buying any gun or after purchasing the gun....? Plz rply fast thnx....



Italian original expect to pay between 150,000 to 180,000 depending on condition and seller. If you want a copycat: about 30,000. Better off getting a Turkish Sarslimaz K2 for 50,000. Again prices vary depending on seller, condition etc...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## IbnTaymiyyah

thank you RANGER much appreciated.


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

A1Kaid said:


> I'm getting the Colt Ar-15 LE6920. Though not sure if I will get the MP-B or FDE variant, will decide upon personal inspection.
> 
> 
> MP-B
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FDE variant



good luck......obama the leftist (from what i heard) made it close to impossible to make purchase of assault rifles in US

tho i would imagine AR15 you could still get --- wuud prob take you months just to pass background check and all that stuff

tough time for gun owners in that country....unless of course you live in Republic of Texas 



armchairPrivate said:


> Let's see,
> 
> A few grams of
> 
> 
> 
> 
> some
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and an opium pipe from my grampa



the ancient Nizari assasins used to smoke opium or hashish after battles.....it was helpful to calm nerves and relax, after battles

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A1Kaid

Abu Zolfiqar said:


> good luck......obama the leftist (from what i heard) made it close to impossible to make purchase of assault rifles in US
> 
> tho i would imagine AR15 you could still get --- wuud prob take you months just to pass background check and all that stuff
> 
> tough time for gun owners in that country....unless of course you live in Republic of Texas



No, the purchase of assault rifles is still available and really depends on state laws. There was no assault weapons ban there is just a specific regulation added where customers who purchase firearms at gun shows must undergo a background check. As far as assault rifles go that really depends on state to state laws. You can still purchase this specific Colt Ar-15 LE6920 in my state and there is same-day pickup, though to purchase a handgun I think there is a 10-week waiting period but not for assault rifles you simply undergo an instant background check and fill-out an application on site.


----------



## boomslang

A1Kaid said:


> No, the purchase of assault rifles is still available and really depends on state laws. There was no assault weapons ban there is just a specific regulation added where customers who purchase firearms at gun shows must undergo a background check. As far as assault rifles go that really depends on state to state laws. You can still purchase this specific Colt Ar-15 LE6920 in my state and there is same-day pickup, though to purchase a handgun I think there is a 10-week waiting period but not for assault rifles you simply undergo an instant background check and fill-out an application on site.




In Pennsylvania it takes about 30 minutes to buy a handgun or rifle. Fill out two short forms, wait while they do the background check, pay the guy and you walk with your new toy.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A1Kaid

boomslang said:


> In Pennsylvania it takes about 30 minutes to buy a handgun or rifle. Fill out two short forms, wait while they do the background check, pay the guy and you walk with your new toy.




Yeah in Virginia I think it's the same, but in Maryland stricter restrictions in place, from what I understand there is a mandatory 7 day waiting period, but because State Police is currently backed up with applications for approval of handgun purchases at the moment can takes week.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RescueRanger

boomslang said:


> I don't mind a little sticky icky but I need to watch out. Work does random testing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A little something I put together. A DPMS 5.56 with a few mods. Here I'm using the 45 degree iron sights at 100 yards. I'm at a state owned range. They only let you have three rounds in a mag at a time. Lame rule although it does keep you from ripping through tons of rounds. Also it makes you take your time and concentrate on the target. I'll be getting my new Hi Point .40 out soon.
> 
> This is from one of my previous posts. Since then I picked up a Hi Point C9 and Santa got my wife a Ruger LCP .380 with the CrimsonTrace laser. I've also ordered a Sccy CPX9. Should be in in about a week or so.



Impressive backdrop in that video, even more impressive is your list of kit..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## boomslang

RescueRanger said:


> Impressive backdrop in that video, even more impressive is your list of kit..



When the Sccy comes in and I can get to the range I'll post some more videos. It's a nice carry piece. Much smaller and lighter than the Hi Points. They are heavy as a brick but dirt cheap, indestructible and dead nuts on target right out of the box.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

A1Kaid said:


> No, the purchase of assault rifles is still available and really depends on state laws. There was no assault weapons ban there is just a specific regulation added where customers who purchase firearms at gun shows must undergo a background check. As far as assault rifles go that really depends on state to state laws. You can still purchase this specific Colt Ar-15 LE6920 in my state and there is same-day pickup, though to purchase a handgun I think there is a 10-week waiting period but not for assault rifles you simply undergo an instant background check and fill-out an application on site.


 you could just custom make your own rifle and assemble it

no serial no needed

its been done many times

and I based my post on the assumption you're still in NY


----------



## A1Kaid

Abu Zolfiqar said:


> you could just custom make your own rifle and assemble it
> 
> no serial no needed
> 
> its been done many times
> 
> and I based my post on the assumption you're still in NY




What makes you think I'm in NY? As for custom building my own rifle I may do that in the future. Have you done that before?


----------



## Rocky rock

well guys which handgun u would recommend for personal defence...!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MilSpec

A1Kaid said:


> What makes you think I'm in NY? As for custom building my own rifle I may do that in the future. Have you done that before?


@Ghareeb_Da_Baal is an excellent ar15 resource on the forum too...


----------



## Ghareeb_Da_Baal

sandy_3126 said:


> @Ghareeb_Da_Baal is an excellent ar15 resource on the forum too...


that's right bitches!
Sandy, took in a trade of Mossberg shotty 8 round 12 ga for mere 100.00 USD  in very good shape from a Marine! It was just missing the hand guard and a nut.( cheap fix)!
We met at a parking lot, had coffee, I give him the $$$ and was done ! This is how we do it in Texas and legally!



Abu Zolfiqar said:


> good luck......obama the leftist (from what i heard) made it close to impossible to make purchase of assault rifles in US
> 
> tho i would imagine AR15 you could still get --- wuud prob take you months just to pass background check and all that stuff
> 
> tough time for gun owners in that country....unless of course you live in Republic of Texas
> 
> 
> 
> the ancient Nizari assasins used to smoke opium or hashish after battles.....it was helpful to calm nerves and relax, after battles


bro, there is a new jig in town!
80 Lower Jig | 80% Lower Receiver Jig | Universal 80% Jig Kit | 80% Arms



A1Kaid said:


> What makes you think I'm in NY? As for custom building my own rifle I may do that in the future. Have you done that before?


kaid, let me know in case of any questions.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## OCguy

Present from my woman......  LAR MFG 5.56

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## forcetrip

OCguy said:


> Present from my woman......  LAR MFG 5.56
> View attachment 12492



Those damn apartment carpets look the same all over the US no matter which year. There is nothing more beautiful than to see that carbine pressed against your chest in a sling. To quote "Kevin" from the league. "_Any asshole can be a father. I want to be a champion_!".

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

RescueRanger said:


> Prohibited weapon not available for Civilian use on Arms License. You can however get a semi auto .22 rimfire Mp5 Clone for 250,000. Or the GSG 5 for
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BUT THIS ONE IS RARE AND EXPENSIVE!
> 
> 
> 
> Italian original expect to pay between 150,000 to 180,000 depending on condition and seller. If you want a copycat: about 30,000. Better off getting a Turkish Sarslimaz K2 for 50,000. Again prices vary depending on seller, condition etc...




Army is replacing the MP-5s... retiring officers ( col and above) are eligible .... for around 20k .. atleast thts what i was told...

Sweet deal..


On topic...


Yeah ARs are sweet... But nothin comes close to a genuine Kalashnikov






Killin people since 49?



(*owner of M-4,M-16,AKs)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## forcetrip

I do not see how anyone could find an AK more attractive than a M4. It just baffles me.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## RescueRanger

forcetrip said:


> I do not see how anyone could find an AK more attractive than a M4. It just baffles me.



I prefer M4, used both Russian AK and Norinco SMG 7.62 and M4 trumps AK47 on stability and accuracy. HANDS DOWN!



Rocky rock said:


> well guys which handgun u would recommend for personal defence...!



Buying in Pakistan, Zigana is a good affordable choice.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## forcetrip

RescueRanger said:


> I prefer M4, used both Russian AK and Norinco SMG 7.62 and M4 trumps AK47 on stability and accuracy. HANDS DOWN!
> 
> 
> 
> Buying in Pakistan, Zigana is a good affordable choice.



The AK has its strong points. But being pretty is not one of them. I've fired a few mags of the AK over the years and a lot of 556 and .22 rounds of the m4 and M4 affiliates. Its just such a pleasure to look at that gun.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hulk

su-47 said:


> My gun locker contains.....nothing. I don't have a gun locker.
> 
> Seriously guys, what's the point of keeping guns at home. Especially automatic weapons?


From what I understand. 1) Pakistan's feel manly keeping guns 2) Security situation demands, when everyone has guns, you can be bullied otherwise.


----------



## forcetrip

indianrabbit said:


> From what I understand. 1) Pakistan's feel manly keeping guns 2) Security situation demands, when everyone has guns, you can be bullied otherwise.



Correct. That is the only reason i keep guns as well as drive a motor vehicle.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RescueRanger

indianrabbit said:


> From what I understand. 1) Pakistan's feel manly keeping guns 2) Security situation demands, when everyone has guns, you can be bullied otherwise.



There is nothing manly about it weapon...I carried a weapon for 12 years as part of my profession. Now i keep weapons for self defense because of point No.2.



forcetrip said:


> The AK has its strong points. But being pretty is not one of them. I've fired a few mags of the AK over the years and a lot of 556 and .22 rounds of the m4 and M4 affiliates. Its just such a pleasure to look at that gun.



You should also look at the HK MR762A1; Very stable, shame they cost an arm and a leg in Pakistan. Also people in Pakistan really underestimate the Mossberg 500 and its role as a room clearer and home defense.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## baqai

nothing fancy but a Stoeger Cougar 8000F which i love


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

forcetrip said:


> I do not see how anyone could find an AK more attractive than a M4. It just baffles me.



Beauty is in the eye of the beer holder ..









Rugged,Reliable,beautiful... Iconic weapon... !

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Water Car Engineer

boomslang said:


> I was kicking ***... then the wheels came off....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WTF is my left thumb doing ??!! I NEVER shoot like that.




SAANNNNNNNTAAAAAAAAAAAA!!


----------



## RescueRanger

Water Car Engineer said:


> SAANNNNNNNTAAAAAAAAAAAA!!


Don't piss this santa off, he will kick your A$$ all the way to the North pole and back!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A1Kaid

forcetrip said:


> I do not see how anyone could find an AK more attractive than a M4. It just baffles me.




Maybe because some people don't like the woodwork on the gun. I think the M4 is more attractive a lot more modern and accurate as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## forcetrip

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Beauty is in the eye of the beer holder ..
> 
> View attachment 12505
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rugged,Reliable,beautiful... Iconic weapon... !



When you said AK, that would be the last thing that comes to mind.


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

forcetrip said:


> When you said AK, that would be the last thing that comes to mind.



Just a little add on.. still AK beats M series hands down..


----------



## forcetrip

RescueRanger said:


> You should also look at the HK MR762A1; Very stable, shame they cost an arm and a leg in Pakistan. Also people in Pakistan really underestimate the Mossberg 500 and its role as a room clearer and home defense.



Only thing left for me to own is either the HK416 or 417. I would definitely prefer the 416.



DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Just a little add on.. still AK beats M series hands down..



To each his own bud, to each his own.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MilSpec

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Beauty is in the eye of the beer holder ..
> 
> View attachment 12505
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rugged,Reliable,beautiful... Iconic weapon... !


Do you have a Ar15 style buffer tube with recoil compensator, or it it a bare 5 pos collapsible stock.

i have been thinking of slapping a vltor buffer tube with a magpul adj stock, but I on my akm, but I keep procrastinating

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RescueRanger

VEPR-12 in some random dealers display in Peshawar. * *This is not part of my collection*, i prefer Beretta & Benelli

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Neptune

My father had P226. Only one word, it was the best firearm i've ever fired..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ghareeb_Da_Baal

Just did this setup 2 hours ago! I personally put the entire rifle with the bets parts available a while back !

@Aeronaut

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## A1Kaid

Is that the EOTECH red dot sight with a 4x magnifier?


----------



## Ghareeb_Da_Baal

A1Kaid said:


> Is that the EOTECH red dot sight with a 4x magnifier?


Yes , but the magnifier is from Primary Arms Gen 3 & is very good ( not as pricey as the high end ones but very close in glass kwaalty). The magnifier mount cost me more than the magnifier .
In case you are wondering, I am running MK262 for 200 plus yards & Black Hills 50 grain TSX for under yards.
edit: replacing the trigger with Timney 3lbs drop in trigger!


----------



## A1Kaid

How's the visibility of the red dot sight at night?


----------



## Ghareeb_Da_Baal

A1Kaid said:


> How's the visibility of the red dot sight at night?


Havent tested in the dark yet!
I can always switch out and replace with my aimpoint m3single dot as that one goes way down in intensity settings.
This EOTech has this reticle :


----------



## Sugarcane



Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1 | Like Like:
4


----------



## atatwolf

I have one of these 




One of the most dangerous weapons in the world


----------



## A1Kaid

atatwolf said:


> I have one of these
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One of the most dangerous weapons in the world



 good luck defending yourself.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## A1Kaid

Ghareeb_Da_Baal said:


> Havent tested in the dark yet!
> I can always switch out and replace with my aimpoint m3single dot as that one goes way down in intensity settings.
> This EOTech has this reticle :




What's the exact model number on that Eotech? And did you test it out at night yet? Would like to know how it is at night. Because I've had people tell me the visibility of the reticle is poor at night.


----------



## A1Kaid

Never mind I think you have the Eotech EXPS 2.

I'm looking at getting a new red dot sight probably aimpoint or Eotech.


----------



## Informant

@A1Kaid any tips for approaching the PB license acquisition. Money aint a thing but i need the right door with the right connections.


----------



## Armstrong

Informant said:


> @A1Kaid any tips for approaching the PB license acquisition. Money aint a thing but i need the right door with the right connections.



Son don't you think a softie like yourself should stick to playing with a toy gun instead ? 

What if you hurt yourself because of the recoil of a PB ?


----------



## Informant

Armstrong said:


> Son don't you think a softie like yourself should stick to playing with a toy gun instead ?
> 
> What if you hurt yourself because of the recoil of a PB ?



Listen up honey, and listen good. This area is for the big boys. These are our Jewels, apart from the south. 

Now hurry up off you go to get me a cuppa joe

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Armstrong

Informant said:


> Listen up honey, and listen good. This area is for the big boys. These are our Jewels, apart from the south.
> 
> Now hurry up off you go to get me a cuppa joe



Of course its for Big Boys not for Geeky little Informants who are so immersed in numbers & their laptops that they don't know from which end the bullet comes out !  

Now hurry up & go play with your Barbie Dolls or something !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Informant

Armstrong said:


> Of course its for Big Boys not for Geeky little Informants who are so immersed in numbers & their laptops that they don't know from which end the bullet comes out !
> 
> Now hurry up & go play with your Barbie Dolls or something !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A1Kaid

Informant said:


> @A1Kaid any tips for approaching the PB license acquisition. Money aint a thing but i need the right door with the right connections.




I really can't help you with that. Maybe someone else here can offer you advice.


----------



## A1Kaid

I tried the Black Hawk 12g shotgun yesterday--serious power and it has as expected considerable kick back.


----------



## A1Kaid

RescueRanger said:


> Well is one of licensed babies i hold, many more in my home town of Mianwali...
> 
> My Armalite AR-15 "Sporter Carbine"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ---
> I will post some more pics soon but in the meantime please share yours...




You still have it set up like this? How do you like this Ar-15 made by Armalite, I've heard Armalite has had issues with quality. In spite of being the producer of the original Ar.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Black-Eagle

do someone know about U909 zoraki? is it available in Pakistan?



Imran Khan said:


> i think 35000


AssalamoAlaikum,
do you know about U909 zoraki? is it available in Pakistan?


----------



## Erhabi

Ive never been to Pakistan so never had a gun in my life..but in China i got these things..along with two stun guns

n this one is my personal fav. card knife. its only 14 grams.. lightest knife in the world

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Erhabi



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Black-Eagle

Where to find 9mm ultra bullets
What is the price.


----------



## Zarvan

Malik Abdullah said:


> View attachment 18288
> View attachment 18287
> Ive never been to Pakistan so never had a gun in my life..but in China i got these things..along with two stun guns
> 
> n this one is my personal fav. card knife. its only 14 grams.. lightest knife in the world


Can I get these swords in Pakistan and How much will one cost ?


----------



## Erhabi

Zarvan said:


> Can I get these swords in Pakistan and How much will one cost ?



No idea m still working on it...I wanted to take them back to Saudi Arabia but its not allowed..my radar detector stun gun n high power laser was confiscated at the Saudi airport last month so i asked them if i bring swords with me they were shocked n fined me 300 riyals  but got no idea about Pakistan..i bought them just for 160 yuans..its very cheap n quality is also very good..

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## OCguy

My Ruger Mini-14. Not a bad little coyote stopper.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## OCguy

This thread needs some pistol love, so I guess I'll add a couple of mine that I have previously taken pictures of.

*1. 9MM Springfield XD 5in Tactical Barrel w/various FMJ and HP ammo*

*2. Snub-nosed .38 and a Smith & Wesson .357 magnum revolver*

*3. .45 ACP Springfield XD 4in standard barrel with "Zombie Killer" Green-tipped hollow-point (gimmick but good ammo)*

*4. 1,000 rounds of .45 ACP delivered by parcel delivery service (not sure if that is common globally?)*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Butchcassidy

So you r the guy who has been hoarding all the ammo 


OCguy said:


> This thread needs some pistol love, so I guess I'll add a couple of mine that I have previously taken pictures of.
> 
> *1. 9MM Springfield XD 5in Tactical Barrel w/various FMJ and HP ammo*
> 
> *2. Snub-nosed .38 and a Smith & Wesson .357 magnum revolver*
> 
> *3. .45 ACP Springfield XD 4in standard barrel with "Zombie Killer" Green-tipped hollow-point (gimmick but good ammo)*
> 
> *4. 1,000 rounds of .45 ACP delivered by parcel delivery service (not sure if that is common globally?)*
> 
> View attachment 19781
> 
> 
> View attachment 19782
> 
> 
> View attachment 19783
> 
> 
> View attachment 19784

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## A1Kaid

OCguy said:


> My Ruger Mini-14. Not a bad little coyote stopper.
> 
> View attachment 19780




...


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Zarvan said:


> Can I get these swords in Pakistan and How much will one cost ?



Why u wanna behead innocent ppl? 


terrorist lova

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zarvan

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Why u wanna behead innocent ppl?
> 
> 
> terrorist lova


Not innocent Indians and even Israel and its daddy


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Zarvan said:


> Not innocent Indians and even Israel and its daddy



My Great Grandfathers sword:

View attachment 20245


*It took the lives of those who truely deserved it.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hakan

A Run On Ammunition Has Begun: "Russia Has Reportedly Halted All Exports To The US Of Russian Made Ammunition"

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Kaan said:


> A Run On Ammunition Has Begun: "Russia Has Reportedly Halted All Exports To The US Of Russian Made Ammunition"



Lol this might hurt a US civilians.. But hey good for USA.. Not to forget other companies/venders..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Khan_patriot

su-47 said:


> My gun locker contains.....nothing. I don't have a gun locker.
> 
> Seriously guys, what's the point of keeping guns at home. Especially automatic weapons?



You will realize the importance of personal protection when you feel the need to ''clear'' your house some night, although I hope you never have to experience it, better safe than sorry, every house should have atleast one firearm per adult.....



Kaan said:


> A Run On Ammunition Has Begun: "Russia Has Reportedly Halted All Exports To The US Of Russian Made Ammunition"


One has to wonder how this will affect the rednecks, there favorite pass time of shooting stuff seems to be in peril.....


----------



## Durrak

Flowers


----------



## A1Kaid

Kaan said:


> A Run On Ammunition Has Begun: "Russia Has Reportedly Halted All Exports To The US Of Russian Made Ammunition"




Fake news story...


----------



## OCguy

The only Russian 5.56/.223 ammo I see around is steel-cased Tula, which is cheap outdoor plinking gear.

The amno shortage in the last year has opened the gates for multiple foreign manufacturers to bring product to the US market.

The case of .45 in my pic above is South Korean, and I have seen Mexican and Croatian at the store recently. Leaning towards fake story.



Khan_patriot said:


> One has to wonder how this will affect the rednecks, there favorite pass time of shooting stuff seems to be in peril.....



I never expected to see derogatory statements towards law abiding arms in a *defense* forum.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MilSpec

Cleaning time mandates Picture:

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Chronos

Zarvan said:


> Not innocent* Indians* and even Israel and its daddy



come at me bro 


DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Why u wanna behead innocent ppl?
> 
> 
> terrorist lova


----------



## Butchcassidy

sandy_3126 said:


> Cleaning time mandates Picture:


you dont like wooden furniture on your guns?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hakan

sandy_3126 said:


> Cleaning time mandates Picture:


I wasn't able to find any .22 lr recently how about you? BTW nice collection. I own several of the ones you got there in the pic.


----------



## MilSpec

Kaan said:


> I wasn't able to find any .22 lr recently how about you? BTW nice collection. I own several of the ones you got there in the pic.


I have given up on .22LR, I haven't found any recently... all the hoarders and small gun shops are buying it off the market and selling it online to make profits... there was a time when i could go to gun store in even "cali" and pick up a federal or cci brick for 20 bucks, now paying 100 for the same just is ridonkulous. 

I just bough a couple of air rilfes for backyard plinking... I just have a brick of cci and some shitty hornet for my marlin...Hopefully things will change....



Butchcassidy said:


> you dont like wooden furniture on your guns?


My Ak is FA Curgir arsenal rebult by M+M arms, it came with quadrail and syn stock... I didn't change any wood. As a matter of fact, my fav passtime is wood working, so I might be the last person against wood....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Khan_patriot

OCguy said:


> I never expected to see derogatory statements towards law abiding arms in a defense forum.



I never meant it as a derogatory statement, sorry if you felt that way, but you have to admit an arms shortage will affect the gun loving country people ''adversely''....


----------



## Mootaz-khelifi

i got a Steyr AUG A1 in my locker hhhhh

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Butchcassidy

A1Kaid said:


> Fake news story...


better be fake news man, i ran out of my bulk ak ammo and am planning to get some


----------



## Informant

Butchcassidy said:


> better be fake news man, i ran out of my bulk ak ammo and am planning to get some



If that news makes circles in the US, then you're gonna witness the ammo shortage again. 22lr is impossible to find. 5-6x markups.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Butchcassidy

Informant said:


> If that news makes circles in the US, then you're gonna witness the ammo shortage again. 22lr is impossible to find. 5-6x markups.


yeah man just purchaed 1000 rds wpa. You never know ppl might start hoarding


----------



## Informant

Butchcassidy said:


> yeah man just purchaed 1000 rds wpa. You never know ppl might start hoarding



Over here in Pak, this shit's free for me  But sure do miss the AR-15s. A Chinese CQ here costs around $2. An AR-15 decked out is around $8k without any optics. Though optics here are cheap thanks to smuggled American military gear

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Butchcassidy

Informant said:


> Over here in Pak, this shit's free for me  But sure do miss the AR-15s. A Chinese CQ here costs around $2. An AR-15 decked out is around $8k without any optics. Though optics here are cheap thanks to smuggled American military gear


Wow thats dirt cheap bro.


----------



## Informant

Butchcassidy said:


> Wow thats dirt cheap bro.



I have seen NATO gear that is nothing short of sex man, shieeeeeeeet. Kevlar/CF gloves, body armors, NV goggles, uniforms, rucksacks. Shit anything other than weapons is available. Even peanuts, spitting tobacco, starbucks coffee, MRE. Shit hahaha. It's heaven.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Butchcassidy

Informant said:


> I have seen NATO gear that is nothing short of sex man, shieeeeeeeet. Kevlar/CF gloves, body armors, NV goggles, uniforms, rucksacks. Shit anything other than weapons is available. Even peanuts, spitting tobacco, starbucks coffee, MRE. Shit hahaha. It's heaven.


hehe i met a guy who was in afghanistan on tour of duty, he was hooked onto naswar. I was like wtf could i have some


----------



## Informant

Butchcassidy said:


> hehe i met a guy who was in afghanistan on tour of duty, he was hooked onto naswar. I was like wtf could i have some



Haha loads of it on every corner


----------



## Informant

Guys just put monies down for 2 licenses. 7.62 and 5.56/.223  

Sooo expensive


----------



## fallstuff

you can still get 7.62 X54R surplus Russian ammo at hundred five dollars for 440 roUndS can.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hakan



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aizaz Bokhari

Is it full auto Pakistani made? price?


----------



## Jaanbaz



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## A1Kaid

Informant said:


> Over here in Pak, this shit's free for me  But sure do miss the AR-15s. A Chinese CQ here costs around $2. An AR-15 decked out is around $8k without any optics. Though optics here are cheap thanks to smuggled American military gear




What kind of optics? If you see a Trijicon let me know and find out what power the optic is, if it's 4x32 find out the price and PM me.


----------



## atatwolf

I have one of these:




Way of the samurai all the way. Real men don't need guns.


sandy_3126 said:


> Cleaning time mandates Picture:


LOL, are you preparing for a civil war?


----------



## Informant

atatwolf said:


> I have one of these:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Way of the samurai all the way. Real men don't need guns.*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## A1Kaid

atatwolf said:


> I have one of these:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Way of the samurai all the way. Real men don't need guns.
> 
> LOL, are you preparing for a civil war?






> Way of the samurai all the way. Real men don't need guns.



 this thread is about gun locker, yeah good luck with that sword. Maybe you can use it against Erdogan's police...






My barrel with A2 Flash Hider.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## atatwolf

Informant said:


>


Good luck taking your gun to Europe. It will be taken away by the border guards and guess what is gonna happen? The moment you walk outside the airport you will be sliced dead meat on the grass

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Informant

atatwolf said:


> Good luck taking your gun to Europe. It will be taken away by the border guards and guess what is gonna happen? The moment you walk outside the airport you will be sliced dead meat on the grass



Let's just say its a fight, sword vs guns. You'd end up like that dude

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MilSpec

atatwolf said:


> LOL, are you preparing for a civil war?



Nopes, I live in a different geography, thus no civil wars. I just like firearms

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A1Kaid

atatwolf said:


> Good luck taking your gun to Europe. It will be taken away by the border guards and guess what is gonna happen? The moment you walk outside the airport you will be sliced dead meat on the grass






> It will be taken away by the border guards and guess what is gonna happen?



Yeah you think someone is just going to let them "take" it away?


----------



## A1Kaid



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jaanbaz

Too hard to keep a gun in the UK.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Informant

Jaanbaz said:


> Too hard to keep a gun in the UK.



Keep a butter knife

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jaanbaz

Informant said:


> Keep a butter knife



In one way its good. Less guns=less retarded civilians shooting each other.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## boomslang

Kaan said:


> A Run On Ammunition Has Begun: "Russia Has Reportedly Halted All Exports To The US Of Russian Made Ammunition"



GOOD !! I HATE that steel cased shit !!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Informant

Jaanbaz said:


> In one way its good. Less guns=less retarded civilians shooting each other.



Okay "pooofty"

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jaanbaz

Informant said:


> Okay "pooofty"



I have a lethal nail cutter, it could do some serious damage if used with correct amount of power.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Informant

Jaanbaz said:


> I have a lethal nail cutter, it could do some serious damage if used with correct amount of power.



I have a dangerous gun, needs 2 pound of trigger pressure

Now that will cause serious damage

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jaanbaz

Informant said:


> I have a dangerous gun, needs 2 pound of trigger pressure
> 
> Now that will cause serious damage



I would love to learn to fire a gun at least once in my life. Just imagine me turning up at a shooting range in my town with my stubble. I think they may mistake me for a terrorist.


----------



## A1Kaid

Jaanbaz said:


> Too hard to keep a gun in the UK.




It's interesting in your country there is even strict regulation on Air soft guns, even licensing in some cases for "RIF"...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jaanbaz

A1Kaid said:


> It's interesting in your country there is even strict regulation on Air soft guns...



Toys guns which resemble real guns are now banned along with BB guns.


----------



## A1Kaid

Jaanbaz said:


> Toys guns which resemble real guns are now banned along with BB guns.




I could never live there...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jaanbaz

A1Kaid said:


> I could never live there...



Its generally peaceful here as long as you avoid majority Pakistani, Black, Somali or Bengali areas.


----------



## A1Kaid

Jaanbaz said:


> Its generally peaceful here as long as you avoid majority Pakistani, Black, Somali or Bengali areas.




I've been to the UK twice, Its a nice place just not for me, don't like the laws there.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Informant

Jaanbaz said:


> Its generally peaceful here as long as you avoid majority Pakistani, Black, Somali or Bengali areas.



Coloured Scums. I hate these Pakis.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jaanbaz

Informant said:


> Coloured Scums. I hate these Pakis.



Yes we know you are actually a blue eyed blonde woman from Texas.


----------



## Informant

Jaanbaz said:


> Yes we know you are actually a blue eyed blonde woman from Texas.



White Aryan race. Pure blood.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Jaanbaz

Informant said:


> White Aryan race. Pure blood.


----------



## Informant

Jaanbaz said:


>


----------



## A Town

Jaanbaz said:


> Its generally peaceful here as long as you avoid majority Pakistani, Black, Somali or Bengali areas.


There's a new generation of Kurds, Turks, Tamils and Nigerians who are running around like they own the place. UK minorities seem to be going from bad to worse.


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

the topic is your firearm collection...not skin colour and not ethnic groups in the friggin UK

stay on topic for fcks sakes


----------



## OCguy

Sighted in a new rifle the other day. Can't get enough ARs I guess.

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1 | Like Like:
7


----------



## MilSpec

OCguy said:


> Sighted in a new rifle the other day. Can't get enough ARs I guess.



Your better half's gift? same one or another black rifle


----------



## nForce

Don't even have a gun locker


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

atatwolf said:


> I have one of these:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Way of the samurai all the way. Real men don't need guns.
> 
> LOL, are you preparing for a civil war?



My Great Grandfathers sword... stupid relatives lost it .. got it back n tryng to restore it to its glory... n yes it killed ppl... n drew blood every time it came out of scabbard ..

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Informant

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> My Great Grandfathers sword... stupid relatives lost it .. got it back n tryng to restore it to its glory... n yes it killed ppl... n drew blood every time it came out of scabbard ..
> View attachment 26495



Bro that is one 70's carpet/rug.


----------



## Indus Falcon

Informant said:


> Bro that is one 70's carpet/rug.


Actually no. That pattern has been there for a long long time. Just saw a silk one for about $5k with the same pattern, brand new.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Informant

Abu Nasar said:


> Actually no. That pattern has been there for a long long time. Just saw a silk one for about $5k with the same pattern, brand new.



These are just fluffs if they ask $ 5 Gs, they dont cost as much. I bought one for my sister as a gift. REAL DEAL for $1k. Ask not where i got it


----------



## al-Hasani

​A few of my guns back home. Pics taken from our guesthouse.

Ready for any intruder and for the next few weddings.



sandy_3126 said:


> Cleaning time mandates Picture:



That's a pretty impressive collection. Nothing like American gun laws.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Sam1980

I'm applying for licence  My guns are coming soon!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indus Falcon

Informant said:


> These are just fluffs if they ask $ 5 Gs, they dont cost as much. I bought one for my sister as a gift. REAL DEAL for $1k. Ask not where i got it


It was a pretty big one 15ft X 8ft


----------



## Jungibaaz

Jaanbaz said:


> Too hard to keep a gun in the UK.



You can get a license for a small firearm that too under certain circumstances. 
Shotguns and sporting rifles on the other hand are in abundance in the countryside.

I'm unarmed, closest thing I have to a weapon is a cricket bat, my fists and this keyboard (whole new meaning to the word 'keyboard warrior').

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Jaanbaz

Jungibaaz said:


> I'm unarmed, closest thing I have to a weapon is a cricket bat, my fists and this keyboard (whole new meaning to the word 'keyboard warrior').



Every Pakistani have few cricket bats at home.


----------



## OCguy

sandy_3126 said:


> Your better half's gift? same one or another black rifle



Same type of scope but different rifle. My next one will be the Flat Dark Earth (brown) color scheme though.


----------



## MilSpec

OCguy said:


> Same type of scope but different rifle. My next one will be the Flat Dark Earth (brown) color scheme though.



How bout a Tar21, Atlantic has some in stock all the time...


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Informant said:


> Bro that is one 70's carpet/rug.



It's hand made .. Broheim ..


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

al-Hasani said:


> ​A few of my guns back home. Pics taken from our guesthouse.
> 
> Ready for any intruder and for the next few weddings.
> 
> 
> 
> That's a pretty impressive collection. Nothing like American gun laws.



Seems tht till now I'm the biggest gun guyon this forum till now apart from probably Icarus (we have the same collection .. Apart from his dragonov which I have .. But back home ..


----------



## Informant

My licenses should be home any minute now 

@DESERT FIGHTER how do spot a fake/local AK from a real Russian one?



al-Hasani said:


> ​A few of my guns back home. Pics taken from our guesthouse.
> 
> Ready for any intruder and for the next few weddings.
> 
> 
> 
> That's a pretty impressive collection. Nothing like American gun laws.



I spy S&B bullets. Why u do this? S&B in SAUUUUDI?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Seems tht till now I'm the biggest gun guyon this forum till now apart from probably Icarus (we have the same collection .. Apart from his dragonov which I have .. But back home ..



I have a few more. Those are "just" the ones I have in our guesthouse.



Informant said:


> My licenses should be home any minute now
> 
> @DESERT FIGHTER how do spot a fake/local AK from a real Russian one?
> 
> 
> 
> I spy S&B bullets. Why u do this? S&B in SAUUUUDI?



Very reliable and decent. Cheap as well. European. Not the only ammunition I use.

What do you use of ammunition? I guess Winchester, Hornady, Remington, Federal, Black Hills etc. since you are a YANK.

Anyway off to bed.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Informant

al-Hasani said:


> I have a few more. Those are "just" the ones I have in our guesthouse.
> 
> 
> 
> Very reliable and decent. Cheap as well. European. Not the only ammunition I use.
> 
> What do you use of ammunition? I guess Winchester, Hornady, Remington, Federal, Black Hills etc. since you are a YANK.
> 
> Anyway off to bed.



In Bakistan only NATO hot rounds or S&B hollow points or FMJ



Jaanbaz said:


> Every Pakistani have few cricket bats at home.



I dont

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hakan

al-Hasani said:


> I have a few more. Those are "just" the ones I have in our guesthouse.
> 
> 
> 
> Very reliable and decent. Cheap as well. European. Not the only ammunition I use.
> 
> What do you use of ammunition? I guess Winchester, Hornady, Remington, Federal, Black Hills etc. since you are a YANK.
> 
> Anyway off to bed.


your ak guy to ehh. Haha. Now were best friends.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Informant

Abu Nasar said:


> It was a pretty big one 15ft X 8ft





DESERT FIGHTER said:


> It's hand made .. Broheim ..



I knows but these things were 'in' in the 70s or 80s. Now it's for personal "harems"


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Thts my bedroom ma man .. Live alone .. My place of zen n zan ..


Informant said:


> I knows but these things were 'in' in the 70s or 80s. Now it's for personal "harems"

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Informant

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Thts my bedroom ma man .. Live alone .. My place of zen n zan ..



My man me live alone as well. Bachelor Pad with its own swimming pool, private cinema ( 72" LED TV ), Pool table, Vibrating chairs, Hookah bar and most of all smoke Room laced with a few cigars and ventilation equipment.


----------



## A1Kaid



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## A1Kaid

Bought some more magazines. These are Magpul magazines, very good quality.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MilSpec

MOHSENAM said:


> Mesbah air defense system gun


Post in appropriate thread..


----------



## Indus Falcon

Akheilos said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10152201828397663


You have, or you wish you had?


----------



## Dubious

Abu Nasar said:


> You have, or you wish you had?


I dotn have....But would be nice looks small and nice...I thought this thread was posting pix of guns...

Sorry my bad!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Desertfalcon

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> My Great Grandfathers sword... stupid relatives lost it .. got it back n tryng to restore it to its glory... n yes it killed ppl... n drew blood every time it came out of scabbard ..
> View attachment 26495


That. Is. AWESOME!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Desertfalcon said:


> That. Is. AWESOME!



Thanks my friend.. unfortunately... the other sword was lost by my father's cousins...the other stuff got divided between 6 brothers of my grandpa..

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1 | Like Like:
1


----------



## Verve

Abu Nasar said:


> You have, or you wish you had?



An empty licence waiting for this. It will be for sale to PK public soon, as per a POF employee.

As for what's in the gun locker .... a few pistols in various calibers and a rifle is knocking about somewhere ..


----------



## A1Kaid

At the firing range...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Aepsilons

A1Kaid said:


> At the firing range...



Very nice!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Informant

A1Kaid said:


> At the firing range...



Is that a scope on the springfield? !!!


----------



## A1Kaid

Informant said:


> Is that a scope on the springfield? !!!



That's a Marlin 30-30 lever action rifle with a 3-9x32 bore-sighted scope.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Informant

A1Kaid said:


> That's a Marlin 30-30 lever action rifle with a 3-9x32 bore-sighted scope.



No scope man on the beauty

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MilSpec

A1Kaid said:


> At the firing range...


did you get the 30-30?


----------



## A1Kaid

Informant said:


> No scope man on the beauty



The scope on the Marlin 30-30 works really well it's zeroed in on point.



sandy_3126 said:


> did you get the 30-30?



The Marlin 30-30 belongs to my friend, the other two are mine.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MilSpec

A1Kaid said:


> The scope on the Marlin 30-30 works really well it's zeroed in on point.
> 
> 
> 
> The Marlin 30-30 belongs to my friend, the other two are mine.




The Ar's look beautiful... Nice collection.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A1Kaid

sandy_3126 said:


> The Ar's look beautiful... Nice collection.



Thanks, looking to add a glock 41 and mossberg 590 to my arsenal.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MilSpec

A1Kaid said:


> Thanks, looking to add a glock 41 and mossberg 590 to my arsenal.


great choices.. I am not a big fan of shotguns, thats why I have simple Moss 500 which i barely shoot. 
I am looking to get some firearms maybe this year, it might include a Ishapore made Lee Enfield 7.62 SMLE, Bushmaster carbon ar15, Marlin 30-30, and a CZ 75 SP01

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sulman Badshah



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Informant

A1Kaid said:


> The scope on the Marlin 30-30 works really well it's zeroed in on point.
> 
> 
> 
> The Marlin 30-30 belongs to my friend, the other two are mine.



Bro could you guide me on how to paint my pistol in camo? My pistor is black. I can paint the plastic composite in any color i want, i wanna know about the slider. I see the camo pistols online but dont know how they got that stuff in digital camo. Stickers?


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

got a holographic site too.....too lazy to post pic now

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## A1Kaid

Informant said:


> Bro could you guide me on how to paint my pistol in camo? My pistor is black. I can paint the plastic composite in any color i want, i wanna know about the slider. I see the camo pistols online but dont know how they got that stuff in digital camo. Stickers?




Get Duracoat paint, easiest way to get camo and different color in spray. You can use it on firearms and even scopes, it's waterproof and high quality paint a friend recommended this to me. I recommend getting the aerosol can that way you get the paint color you want and a spray in one bottle (So go to the second link).

DURACOAT PAINTS | Brownells

http://www.brownells.com/gunsmith-tools-supplies/metal-prep-coloring/paint-finishes/air-cure-aerosol-paints/duracoat-aerosol-prod60410.aspx

Here's an instructional video.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Informant

In Pakistan?


----------



## A1Kaid

Informant said:


> In Pakistan?




You can't buy Duracoat paint in Pakistan? Or even online?


----------



## Informant

A1Kaid said:


> You can't buy Duracoat paint in Pakistan? Or even online?



**** address raises red flags. So no deal. No one in US these days. Looks like i gotta do something desi.

PDF guys should meet up in Lahore for a shootout. What say?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

nothing !!

gun possession is only legal for important figures in iran .

but for the sake of conversation , my uncle have got an iranian version of this :






P226 , with laser designator

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zarvan

A1Kaid said:


> Thanks, looking to add a glock 41 and mossberg 590 to my arsenal.


Which kind Assault Rifle or Sub Machine I can get lelgally in Pakistan ? @Aeronaut @Oscar @Luftwaffe @Icarus and others


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

haman10 said:


> nothing !!
> 
> gun possession is only legal for important figures in iran .
> 
> but for the sake of conversation , my uncle have got an iranian version of this :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P226 , with laser designator



private citizens cant get firearms license there?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

Abu Zolfiqar said:


> private citizens cant get firearms license there?


They can , but it needs a legal investigation and some other stuff .

Basically u need to gain the trust of a judge .

The guns cannot be assault rifles

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Icarus

Zarvan said:


> Which kind Assault Rifle or Sub Machine I can get lelgally in Pakistan ? @Aeronaut @Oscar @Luftwaffe @Icarus and others



I'd prefer you get no Assault Rifle or SMG. Why would you even want it?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zarvan

Icarus said:


> I'd prefer you get no Assault Rifle or SMG. Why would you even want it?


_ I will get it please tell the process _


----------



## Contrarian

Icarus said:


> I'd prefer you get no Assault Rifle or SMG. Why would you even want it?


Icarus, do your own country a favour and dont tell a known terrorist/sympathizer how to get his hands on weapons.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Icarus

Zarvan said:


> _ I will get it please tell the process _



You certainly won't get it like that. You need to declare your purpose and if your area's commissioner considers your reasons valid, he will apply for prime-minister's permission.



Contrarian said:


> Icarus, do your own country a favour and dont tell a known terrorist/sympathizer how to get his hands on weapons.



Its near impossible for him to procure a legal weapon, if he prefers illegal, it's near impossible to prevent him from getting one. Such is the paradox of Pakistani society.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Sage

Tisas Zigana, CF-98, Colt 1911, TT-30, Double Barrel Birmingham, Cobra Shot Gun and one AK-74


----------



## Contrarian

Icarus said:


> Its near impossible for him to procure a legal weapon, if he prefers illegal, it's near impossible to prevent him from getting one. Such is the paradox of Pakistani society.


Your Government needs to put the highest priority into curbing the easy availability of weapons in Pakistan. Close down the illegal factories, darra, etc. 

Its literally astonishing that you have one of the most militarized societies in the world and your Govt and Army are not doing anything to stop it. It has cost you too much in my opinion, _far_ too much.


----------



## Icarus

Contrarian said:


> Your Government needs to put the highest priority into curbing the easy availability of weapons in Pakistan. Close down the illegal factories, darra, etc.
> 
> Its literally astonishing that you have one of the *most militarized societies in the world* and your Govt and Army are not doing anything to stop it. It has cost you too much in my opinion, _far_ too much.




It wasn't always like that, during Bhutto's time, a presidential inquiry was ordered because a student union leader came with a dagger to a demonstration and it triggered a nationwide wave of condemnation, now, student union clashes claim many lives every year. 
This is one of the gifts of Zia's reign, before disarming the people, we need to make law enforcement so proactive that the people no longer need weapons for self-defence.


----------



## Contrarian

Icarus said:


> It wasn't always like that, during Bhutto's time, a presidential inquiry was ordered because a student union leader came with a dagger to a demonstration and it triggered a nationwide wave of condemnation, now, student union clashes claim many lives every year.
> This is one of the gifts of Zia's reign, before disarming the people, *we need to make law enforcement so proactive that the people no longer need weapons for self-defence.*


That is not really true.
I dont know whether Indian police is on an average better than Pakistani police, but by global standards its pretty horrendous. However even with a relatively bad law enforcement India has been insistent on keeping weapons off the streets. Its not that easy to get half quality firearms in India. 

The reason is that the injustice a society suffers when regular people have access to firearms is more than the injustice the society has to suffer because of bad law enforcement without firearms. Its still lesser of the two evils.

And frankly, because people have to depend on the police and courts to get justice, they are slowly building pressure on police to perform better. This has been one of the reasons that law enforcement has improved a lot in India in the last decade.


----------



## Icarus

Contrarian said:


> That is not really true.
> I dont know whether Indian police is on an average better than Pakistani police, but by global standards its pretty horrendous. However even with a relatively bad law enforcement India has been insistent on keeping weapons off the streets. Its not that easy to get half quality firearms in India.
> 
> The reason is that the injustice a society suffers when regular people have access to firearms is more than the injustice the society has to suffer because of bad law enforcement without firearms. Its still lesser of the two evils.
> 
> And frankly, because people have to depend on the police and courts to get justice, they are slowly building pressure on police to perform better. This has been one of the reasons that law enforcement has improved a lot in India in the last decade.



Policing in Pakistan is pretty horrible as well and we also have a culture of vendetta which just adds to the mix, I am no exemption, I am a government official but every year I go to my lands and plow the fields with my cousins in a hail of gunfire before my neighbour because we have a land dispute and until it is resolved, local culture states that who-so-ever plows the disputed land first, gets to plant it for that season. While we both take out our tractors and start plowing, family members keep firing at the other party but never directly because the objective is not to kill someone but rather to retain as much land as possible for the season. Some events get out of hand though such as in a friend's case who had his entire family, eleven people in total, murdered by the opposing party, he was an Army officer at the time, the Police wasn't doing much so he resigned and went vigilante, moved back and over the course of 4 years, has killed almost 20 of theirs. 
So you understand that de-weaponizing society will be a tough ask.


----------



## Contrarian

Icarus said:


> Policing in Pakistan is pretty horrible as well and we also have a culture of vendetta which just adds to the mix, I am no exemption, I am a government official but every year I go to my lands and plow the fields with my cousins in a hail of gunfire before my neighbour because we have a land dispute and until it is resolved, local culture states that who-so-ever plows the disputed land first, gets to plant it for that season. While we both take out our tractors and start plowing, family members keep firing at the other party but never directly because the objective is not to kill someone but rather to retain as much land as possible for the season. Some events get out of hand though such as in a friend's case who had his entire family, eleven people in total, murdered by the opposing party, he was an Army officer at the time, the Police wasn't doing much so he resigned and went vigilante, moved back and over the course of 4 years, has killed almost 20 of theirs.
> So you understand that de-weaponizing society will be a tough ask.


I see.
This was the situation in UP and Bihar in the 90's. Since 2000 however, there has been steady improvement on such things in India particularly the Indian 'badlands' UP/Bihar. 

The reason it got better in UP and Bihar was - the same what you said. The State government of Bihar first improved governance and police capability and then started cracking down on armed groups. Bihar and UP are still practically the worst states in India but they are now better than what they used to be. Bihar especially, not as much in UP. God bless Nitish Kumar.

Though I have to say that this was a major problem only in these states. And they have the highest availability of illegal guns.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Informant

Contrarian said:


> I see.
> This was the situation in UP and Bihar in the 90's. Since 2000 however, there has been steady improvement on such things in India particularly the Indian 'badlands' UP/Bihar.
> 
> The reason it got better in UP and Bihar was - the same what you said. The State government of Bihar first improved governance and police capability and then started cracking down on armed groups. Bihar and UP are still practically the worst states in India but they are now better than what they used to be. Bihar especially, not as much in UP. God bless Nitish Kumar.
> 
> Though I have to say that this was a major problem only in these states. And they have the highest availability of illegal guns.



India is by far a very gun free society. This is awesome. And you guys should cherish it and keep it that way and be proactive.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Contrarian

Informant said:


> India is by far a very gun free society. This is awesome. And you guys should cherish it and keep it that way and be proactive.


Most of India is. UP and Bihar are the exceptions.


----------



## MilSpec

Contrarian said:


> Your Government needs to put the highest priority into curbing the easy availability of weapons in Pakistan. Close down the illegal factories, darra, etc.
> 
> Its literally astonishing that you have one of the most militarized societies in the world and your Govt and Army are not doing anything to stop it. It has cost you too much in my opinion, _far_ too much.


Number of guns per capita by country - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Just wanted to point out that civilian weapons ownership is higher in several other countries than Pakistan. I have always been a proponent of responsible gun ownership.

Also pakistan is incorrectly pointed out as one of the most militarized countries.

I don't want tot derail the thread further, but lets keep this one just for gun locker contents and nothing else.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

haman10 said:


> They can , but it needs a legal investigation and some other stuff .
> 
> Basically u need to gain the trust of a judge .
> 
> The guns cannot be assault rifles



nowdays wouldnt mind stricter laws in Pakistan.....even politicians themselves get access to weapons of banned bore. If you have the money and the will here, you can get anything



Informant said:


> India is by far a very gun free society. This is awesome. And you guys should cherish it and keep it that way and be proactive.



gun control is good - but guns in the hands of those who are RESPONSIBLE is a right that should be afforded

the same argument that some Americans make......banning them completely is not reasonable at all. Good luck selling that idea to Pakistanis.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RazPaK

Abu Zolfiqar said:


> nowdays wouldnt mind stricter laws in Pakistan.....even politicians themselves get access to weapons of banned bore. If you have the money and the will here, you can get anything
> 
> 
> 
> gun control is good - but guns in the hands of those who are RESPONSIBLE is a right that should be afforded
> 
> the same argument that some Americans make......banning them completely is not reasonable at all. Good luck selling that idea to Pakistanis.




No Guns?



F' that!


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

RazPaK said:


> No Guns?
> 
> 
> 
> F' that!



i agree....as long as theyre in the right hands and not the whackos


----------



## haman10

Abu Zolfiqar said:


> nowdays wouldnt mind stricter laws in Pakistan.....even politicians themselves get access to weapons of banned bore. If you have the money and the will here, you can get anything


unfortunately/fortunately , its not like that here .....

a normal citizen has to go through tough evaluation process to be allowed to have a license


----------



## khujliwal

I have these: Non lethal
Don't know the make/model

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Informant

Abu Zolfiqar said:


> nowdays wouldnt mind stricter laws in Pakistan.....even politicians themselves get access to weapons of banned bore. If you have the money and the will here, you can get anything
> 
> 
> 
> gun control is good - but guns in the hands of those who are RESPONSIBLE is a right that should be afforded
> 
> the same argument that some Americans make......banning them completely is not reasonable at all. Good luck selling that idea to Pakistanis.



With the rate of literacy we have, i believe guns should be far far away. Sorry, had this been the US i would agree.


----------



## MilSpec

@Aeronaut can you clean up off topic posts or start a new thread about rkba, and let members take the right to keep and bear arms there.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Verve

Zarvan said:


> Which kind Assault Rifle or Sub Machine I can get lelgally in Pakistan ? @Aeronaut @Oscar @Luftwaffe @Icarus and others



Certain weapons only Armed Forces can have (such as Dragunov sniper rifle), whereas others can be purchased under Prohibited Bore licence (if you can get that licence these days). PB basically covers full autos such as AK47s, M16s, etc. Most bolt action rifles are Non-Prohibited Bore (NPB), and can be had in 338, 308, 30-06, 7mm Mag etc.



A1Kaid said:


> You can't buy Duracoat paint in Pakistan? Or even online?



It is available but not as readily in USA/UK etc. Duracoat Spray Cans are rare though.


----------



## naseebkhanniazi

AOA 
dear members i want zastava lux m57 30bore pistol please tell me where from i get it


----------



## Verve

naseebkhanniazi said:


> AOA
> dear members i want zastava lux m57 30bore pistol please tell me where from i get it



join pakguns.com & post your request in FireArm Availbility

Lots of local M57 clones are in the market so beware. Lux is a rare find.


----------



## Ramesh N

In South India, keeping gun is almost like a taboo


----------



## atatwolf

I have this. All that a real man needs here:





My grandpa has one of these in Turkey:

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Hakan

atatwolf said:


> I have this. All that a real man needs here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My grandpa has one of these in Turkey:

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Sulman Badshah

DARRA made 12 Bore Automatic shotgun











*DARRA made SMG *








Collection of side by side shotguns.
1- MAS Made in France 
2-Antonio Zoli Made in Italy
3- Flli Rizzini Made in Italy
4- EJ Churchill England

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## naseebkhanniazi

i need this zavasta m57 lux 30 bore

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mootaz-khelifi

i got a Steyr AUG A1 + steyr black bayonet

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## PWFI

-one 222 made in bulgaria
-recently acquired russia 47
-2 pompe action one pakistani made, and one italian(don't know their names)
-one 7mm
-1 made in pakistan 9mm
- and 2 ,32 bores made in pakistan

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MilSpec

PWFI said:


> -one 222 made in bulgaria
> -recently acquired russia 47
> -2 pompe action one pakistani made, and one italian(don't know their names)
> -one 7mm
> -1 made in pakistan 9mm
> - and 2 ,32 bores made in pakistan


post images, would love to see them


----------



## PWFI

sandy_3126 said:


> post images, would love to see them


Sir i am in france right now, i was in pakistan just few weeks back---i will ask my cousin to send me, and it would be a pleasure for me to post here for you

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A1Kaid

New scope...

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

some of my other stuff.....AK (74), Ruger, 12 gauge pump actions and a US Army issue World War II M1 carbine which was gifted to me 

also have a S&W 0.38 Special (Titanium edition) but i already posted that earlier so no need to again



Mootaz-khelifi said:


> i got a Steyr AUG A1 + steyr black bayonet



i like it a lot

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## dragunov

jahanzaib said:


> I dont see a reason for seeing a shrink. Every individual has his/her passionate focal point of interest in an object or activity and this seems to be mine.
> 
> I'm at the Karsaz range on weekends. You'll know the truth if/when you come. Alternately I'd be happy to post pictures of my collection.
> 
> Recent Additions:
> 
> Two more AK-74s
> Dragunov (SVD)
> HK USP Match .45
> Desert Eagle .357 Mag. (also got an extended barrel & a Leupold scope)




Dear Jahanzaib,
awesome weapons you have.

Please post pictures, as well as brief about Dragunov that on which license you have this beauty. menas, NPB or PB , in both case, please share its caliber/bore mentioned on your license, thanks, because i also want to have one, but no one can exactly determined its caliber/bore.

thanks once again.


----------



## JonAsad



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

this shit for real? (would be cheaper in pesh) but still? @Rescue Ranger @Hyperion 






























JonAsad said:


>



i need a new locker... how much would this one cost bro?



Abu Zolfiqar said:


> some of my other stuff.....AK (74), Ruger, 12 gauge pump actions and a US Army issue World War II M1 carbine which was gifted to me
> 
> also have a S&W 0.38 Special (Titanium edition) but i already posted that earlier so no need to again
> 
> 
> 
> i like it a lot



tht looks like a PA issued walther..ehm...


----------



## JonAsad

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> i need a new locker... how much would this one cost bro?



I got the image from the internet- i dont even have an empty gun locker bro-

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## A1Kaid

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> this shit for real? (would be cheaper in pesh) but still? @Rescue Ranger @Hyperion
> 
> 
> View attachment 146735
> View attachment 146736
> View attachment 146737
> View attachment 146738
> View attachment 146739
> View attachment 146740
> View attachment 146742
> 
> 
> 
> tht looks like a PA issued walther..ehm...




Are those red dot sights replicas or authentic?



JonAsad said:


>




Nice locker, but not bolted down?


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

A1Kaid said:


> Are those red dot sights replicas or authentic?



dnt know .. some guy posted in a FB group... i doubt those are authetic.. maybe chinese.. or could be looted NATO stuff.. hard to say.. hes also selling daggers,knifes,backpacks,o-gloves n shades...


----------



## Shiji Forces

Chinese. Specially the Halos bought one for my Type-56 didn't work well in sunlight. Bought a Replica Aimpoint M2 aswell but that was better and still using it. Plus the prices are expensive, like the picatiny rail for the AK cost me 1600 Rs while they are selling it at 5.5k. The ones I bought were Red Dot : 3900 (M2), Chinese Halo: 4200, Railing:1600, Vertical Grip: 600. 
So as I advise you please donot go for the FB TACTICOOLS sh@$ search markets in Peshawar/Quetta and you find awesome stuff.
Oh and by the way my locker just has an ST-9 Sarsilmaz for now. I just started so fingers crossed!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Shiji Forces said:


> Chinese. Specially the Halos bought one for my Type-56 didn't work well in sunlight. Bought a Replica Aimpoint M2 aswell but that was better and still using it. Plus the prices are expensive, like the picatiny rail for the AK cost me 1600 Rs while they are selling it at 5.5k. The ones I bought were Red Dot : 3900 (M2), Chinese Halo: 4200, Railing:1600, Vertical Grip: 600.
> So as I advise you please donot go for the FB TACTICOOLS sh@$ search markets in Peshawar/Quetta and you find awesome stuff.
> Oh and by the way my locker just has an ST-9 Sarsilmaz for now. I just started so fingers crossed!



How much does a genuine aimpoint cost ?


----------



## Shiji Forces

Pretty expensive like in hundreds of $ (Comp M4 is 700+$) It's the same as Iphone I mean the manufacture cost is 300$ but cz it's American somehow they sell it at 999$., actually a cloned aimpoint doesn't actually hurt that much expect for the battery life. I have used mine in some of the most harsh environments possible and still it works great, you break bricks from 300m if it's zeroed good enough. So go for a clone. Sorry for the bad quality!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## A1Kaid

Shiji Forces said:


> Pretty expensive like in hundreds of $ (Comp M4 is 700+$) It's the same as Iphone I mean the manufacture cost is 300$ but cz it's American somehow they sell it at 999$., actually a cloned aimpoint doesn't actually hurt that much expect for the battery life. I have used mine in some of the most harsh environments possible and still it works great, you break bricks from 300m if it's zeroed good enough. So go for a clone. Sorry for the bad quality!



How much did you get a cloned Aimpoint for in Pakistan? I have a real Aimpoint pro and it's excellent and the battery life is 3 years turned on.


----------



## Shiji Forces

A1Kaid said:


> How much did you get a cloned Aimpoint for in Pakistan? I have a real Aimpoint pro and it's excellent and the battery life is 3 years turned on.


Price range from 3500 to 7500 actually depends on you bargaining skills and where the shop is located.


----------



## A1Kaid

Shiji Forces said:


> Price range from 3500 to 7500 actually depends on you bargaining skills and where the shop is located.



Oh wow that's nothing, not a bad price for a replica.


----------



## Xeric

Another of my babies that i am about to dispose of:











View attachment 183156
View attachment 183157

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## rockstar08

Never hold up a real Gun 

but i like Mp5 SMG ... it looks not heavy as other gun , easy for me to carry 



A1Kaid said:


> View attachment 72872
> 
> 
> 
> New scope...



what a beautiful gun 
Damn its cool to have pic holding it 


PS so many dangerous peoples out there , i am out of here 
@DESERT FIGHTER @RescueRanger why would a person need a Gun anyway ??


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

.....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rockstar08

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Some recent additions to the gunlocker.
> View attachment 183190



what is the purpose of these guns thakur ?? 

you like hunting ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

rockstar08 said:


> what is the purpose of these guns thakur ??
> 
> you like hunting ?



i do ... but mostly use shot guns or hunting rifles for that..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rockstar08

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> i do ... but mostly use shot guns or hunting rifles for that..



as far as i know Shot guns have less range ? how they are effective for hunting? 

dude i must visit you for some experience some gun action

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

rockstar08 said:


> as far as i know Shot guns have less range ? how they are effective for hunting?
> 
> dude i must visit you for some experience some gun action



For birds... shot guns.

For bigger game- hunting rifles etc.


----------



## Jaanbaz

You guys living in Pakistan are lucky bastards. I would love to learn to handle fire arms but I live in UK so......Imagine a brown guy trying to join a shooting club here in UK.


----------



## rockstar08

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> For birds... shot guns.
> 
> For bigger game- hunting rifles etc.



ok ok 

i had a " Chhray wali gun " but the charay was steel made  my father hide it long ago hahahaha

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

rockstar08 said:


> ok ok
> 
> i had a " Chhray wali gun " but the charay was steel made  my father hide it long ago hahahaha



i had one too.. when i was like 8 lol..


----------



## rockstar08

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> i had one too.. when i was like 8 lol..



oh , we have it too and it looks like a real gun , i will try to take a pic , if its still in my home ....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

A1Kaid said:


> How much did you get a cloned Aimpoint for in Pakistan? I have a real Aimpoint pro and it's excellent and the battery life is 3 years turned on.



its good site...


on a side note - have a CZ bobwhite side-by-side (26 gauge) which im hoping to sell.....


----------



## A1Kaid

My new Glock 22 Gen4, .40 cal.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## tacdoc

i have got glock 17 gen 4 and a benelli m2! i have got knives worth around 150k!


----------



## SvenSvensonov

*M21*

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Indus Falcon

SvenSvensonov said:


> *M21*


7.62 X 51mm?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SvenSvensonov

Indus Falcon said:


> 7.62 X 51mm?



Yes it is. I'm too manly for that wimpy small-caliber stuff. I had the option of carrying a standard M14 (Vietnam surplus), a M1A civilian model or an M21 marksman's rifle. I chose the later and was able to keep it when my service was over (I don't think that's allowed anymore). I've since made some modifications to the body and added a few newer features.






-SWFA SS 3-15X in ARMS #22 Low Throw Levers
-SADLAK NM Op-rod spring guide and NM TiN Piston
-Glass bedding, NM stock/handguard fitting, shims and unitized gas cylinder 
-Bradley Cheek Rest
-Turner M1907 sling

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## denel

- No 4 Mk 2 - Lee Enfield (1948).
- Savage .308 Axis SP.
- CZ-75B
- Taurus 38 Spcl.
- Taurus 12gauge shotgun


----------



## smalam

RescueRanger said:


> Firstly,
> 
> Cheetah I am a good boy honest! , you must have me confused with this category of Idiot:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I assure you I am not from this section of society.
> 
> Just to ensure we are all clear and every not thinking I am some gun loving nut job or &#8220;terrorist&#8221;; I was a tactics instructor for Anti Terrorist Squad, Islamabad Police and now head a Search and Rescue Team.
> 
> And just in case people are wondering the weapons I have are all legally registered weapons (under licence). Someone asked how much it cost; well this one cost me 500,000 Pakistani rupees, my &#8220;sporter&#8221; is a Semi Auto (Civilian) version of the Military AR14-A1.
> 
> This one was part of a shipment sent to Esajee and Sons, Rawalpindi. It is semi auto and came with three mags and an original sling. The sight is a Bushnell (one of my personal favourites).
> 
> Also in response to Su-47 &#8220;why we need guns in the house and why fully auto?&#8221;
> 
> It is not juts a Pakistani thing, in the US many people have access to far more exotic weapons systems (why dont you google it). Personally, Well my Ar-15 is the Civvie version it is not fully auto, my reasons for having weapon is two fold:
> 
> A) protection (if someone breaks into my house dialling 15 wont get me the help in time, I should know I was in 15).
> 
> B) Sport. (Excellent for Target Shooting on Single Shot, besides with the recent rise in the piggy population in Islamabad, I may apply for a licence and go hunting)&#8230;
> 
> Please can others share their pics or kit... Thank you



Somehow none of the pics are visible



RescueRanger said:


> If you have been to Derra then you must have seen the M4's they have several captured form either Afghan or US forces in Afghanistan. Also if you want to buy some real american weaponse then you need to book an appointment with Essa & Mussa Jee (the biggest gun dealers) in Pakistan.
> 
> I bought my AR-15 sporter from them but also Shamsuddin in Khi can also hook you up with M4's (Fully Auto with 90 Round C-Mags for about 950,000). If you wanna buy an illegal one you will have to goto derra or get someone to steal one from PTC Sihallah
> 
> Regards,


Where are Essa Jee Mussa Jee located. Are they in Pindi.
If in Karachi/Lahore do we have any address


----------



## smalam

RescueRanger said:


> I prefer M4, used both Russian AK and Norinco SMG 7.62 and M4 trumps AK47 on stability and accuracy. HANDS DOWN!
> 
> 
> 
> Buying in Pakistan, Zigana is a good affordable choice.


Is M4 available to civilians?


----------



## RescueRanger

smalam said:


> Is M4 available to civilians?



.22 conversion kit and LR is available in semi automatic rifle license. Automatic weapon is prohibited and only available under special license not available to civilians. If you are interested in purchasing weapons you need to visit local gun stores, they should be able to point you in the right direction. 

Please take your license with you if you want to be taken seriously and don't ask Chawal questions because some of the shop owners can be old and grumpy when it comes to potentially time wasting questions.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

The only knives I possess;






Apart from my ancestoral swords and daggers..

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## RanvirSena

Old Springfield rifle and a couple local made automatic guns. Some pistols as well but don't know the model. Easy to buy.


----------



## Indus Falcon

Gentlemen, I have an option of getting a Glock 36, 30S, or 26 issued, for off duty protection. Any suggestions, which one I should go for?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MastanKhan

Indus Falcon said:


> Gentlemen, I have an option of getting a Glock 36, 30S, or 26 issued, for off duty protection. Any suggestions, which one I should go for?



Glock 36: The gun I should have kept - Mr Colion Noir


Glock 36, 30S, or 26 - Google Search

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MilSpec

Indus Falcon said:


> Gentlemen, I have an option of getting a Glock 36, 30S, or 26 issued, for off duty protection. Any suggestions, which one I should go for?


30 over 36. if you are ok with a .45 in carry frame. 26 is 9mm so apples and oranges.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jungibaaz

I don't do small arms. Instead I...






Accuracy - about 50 meters CEP
Rate of Fire - About 20 rounds per year
Range - ???

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Levina

Jungibaaz said:


> I don't do small arms. Instead I...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Accuracy - about 50 meters CEP
> Rate of Fire - About 20 rounds per year
> Range - ???


This is such an interesting machine *Gustav*...the world's biggest gun (I guess).
It can literally stand up like a robot.


----------



## Indus Falcon

MilSpec said:


> 30 over 36. if you are ok with a .45 in carry frame. 26 is 9mm so apples and oranges.


@MastanKhan @MilSpec I'm inclined towards the 36 but the 26 has an advantage over it in terms of the number of rounds. And hollow point 9mm, can be equally destructive.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MilSpec

Indus Falcon said:


> @MastanKhan @MilSpec I'm inclined towards the 36 but the 26 has an advantage over it in terms of the number of rounds. And hollow point 9mm, can be equally destructive.


I am not a big fan of 45acp, because of a wrist injury I had a long time ago. 9mm works for me, both my handguns are 9mm's. Two of your ops are 45's so I thought you might be more inclined towards the 45. If I had to pick I would pick the 26, but that's just me.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## denel

Xeric said:


> Another of my babies that i am about to dispose of:
> 
> View attachment 183153
> View attachment 183154
> View attachment 183155
> View attachment 183156
> View attachment 183157
> View attachment 183158
> View attachment 183159
> View attachment 183160
> 
> View attachment 183162
> View attachment 183163


Much upgraded from my baby - CZ-75B. Unfortunately cannot get the 22LR conversion kit due to firearms rules here. Licence is by weapon serial no; a seperate licence would be needed.


----------



## pak-marine

I have a oldie rosi sakhta DO NAL .. also i have a pistooooooooooollllllllllllllllllllllll

Reactions: Like Like:

1


----------



## Psychic

Beretta RS202 pump action (pic taken from net) 12 Guage( Bara bore)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## denel

Psychic said:


> Beretta RS202 pump action (pic taken from net) 12 Guage( Bara bore)


Nice, i have a brazilian clone, CBC exact replica. Cost me $200 approx - 18 yrs back. still working well.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Psychic

denel said:


> Nice, i have a brazilian clone, CBC exact replica. Cost me $200 approx - 18 yrs back. still working well.


Actually it is my father's and very old now. IMO pistols are better for self defence than these unreliable heavies. Many times the new cartridge gets stuck when you pump it to the chamber.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## denel

Psychic said:


> Actually it is my father's and very old now. IMO pistols are better for self defence than these unreliable heavies. Many times the new cartridge gets stuck when you pump it to the chamber.


yes correct, it is tad bit heavy and recoil is interesting; never had any issues with it. Mine takes 9+1 cartridge. The CBC is there when we go out to the farms during autumn for fowls. I have CZ-75B for past 20 yrs + and Taurus 38 sp. CZ-75 is just perfect.


----------



## Psychic

denel said:


> yes correct, it is tad bit heavy and recoil is interesting; never had any issues with it. Mine takes 9+1 cartridge. The CBC is there when we go out to the farms during autumn for fowls. I have CZ-75B for past 20 yrs + and Taurus 38 sp. CZ-75 is just perfect.


Mine takes 7+1 shells. Your barrel maybe is longer than mine's.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## denel

Psychic said:


> Mine takes 7+1 shells. Your barrel maybe is longer than mine's.


Yes, it appears to be. I assume yours is 12 gg like mine.


----------



## Psychic

denel said:


> Yes, it appears to be. I assume yours is 12 gg like mine.


yes it is 12GG


----------



## Levina

Psychic said:


> Actually it is my father's and very old now. IMO pistols are better for self defence than these unreliable heavies. Many times the new cartridge gets stuck when you pump it to the chamber.


I found something interesting...I really didnt know this thing existed. There 're only 2 countries which produce it- Israel (Corner shot), Pakistan (POF eye). This is just apt to be used in hostage situations. Isnt it?

The picture below is a corner shot gun.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Carach Angren

levina said:


> This is just apt to be used in hostage situations. Isnt it?



Maybe for covert insertions where being quiet is necessary, but hostage rescues are fast and violent. You need surprise, speed and to overwhelm your adversaries before they can react and take actions against you or the hostages. Cornershot is too deliberate and too slow.

Photo comes from the recent US-Kurdish raid in Iraq on an ISIS prison, notice their speed?

*this thread doesn't allow for videos, so the link couldn't be embedded.
Video Purports to Show Raid on IS Prison In Iraq - YouTube






Fast and violent saves lives, take too much time and you lose surprise and put yourselves and the hostages at risk.

...

As for the topic itself, I own an MR762.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indus Falcon

Carach Angren said:


> Maybe for covert insertions where being quiet is necessary, but hostage rescues are fast and violent. You need surprise, speed and to overwhelm your adversaries before they can react and take actions against you or the hostages. Cornershot is too deliberate.
> 
> Photo comes from the recent US-Kurdish raid in Iraq on an ISIS prison, notice their speed?
> 
> *this thread doesn't allow for videos, so the link couldn't be embedded.
> Video Purports to Show Raid on IS Prison In Iraq - YouTube
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fast and violent saves lives, take too much time and you lose surprise and put yourselves and the hostages at risk.


Good point, kindly open up anew thread.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Levina

Carach Angren said:


> Maybe for covert insertions where being quiet is necessary, but hostage rescues are fast and violent. You need surprise, speed and to overwhelm your adversaries before they can react and take actions against you or the hostages. Cornershot is too deliberate and too slow.
> 
> Photo comes from the recent US-Kurdish raid in Iraq on an ISIS prison, notice their speed?
> 
> *this thread doesn't allow for videos, so the link couldn't be embedded.
> Video Purports to Show Raid on IS Prison In Iraq - YouTube
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fast and violent saves lives, take too much time and you lose surprise and put yourselves and the hostages at risk.
> 
> ...
> 
> As for the topic itself, I own an MR762.



I assumed cornershot gun would be used during a hostage situation because it allows its operator to both see and attack an armed target, without exposing the operator to counterattack.
Btw i just read that India(my country) made a similar weapon recently.


----------



## Carach Angren

levina said:


> I assumed it would be used during a hostage situation because it allows its operator to both see and attack an armed target, without exposing the operator to counterattack.



It could used to help shield an operator, especially as few people aim at walls, despite them being permeable to bullets at close range, but you'd end up too stationary for my liking and lose situational awareness while sucked into a video-screen. 

When I was with the Norwegian Police Advisory Team during my final 4 years (first 6 with a force protection unit) in Afghanistan, we emphasized speed over secrecy. Violence of action overwhelms unaware persons before they know they are in danger.

Granted the Afghan military does have the best gear, but this is how we taught them.


















levina said:


> Btw i just read that India(my country) made a similar weapon recently.



For rifles from what I've heard.






China also produces a version, so more than just Israel and Pakistan operate such as system.

These guys are Chinese SWAT.










Above all its a function of tactics, we like speed and violence.


----------



## Levina

Carach Angren said:


> It could used to help shield an operator, especially as few people aim at walls, despite them being permeable to bullets at close range, but you'd end up too stationary for my liking and lose situational awareness while sucked into a video-screen.
> 
> When I was with the Norwegian Police Advisory Team during my final 4 years (first 6 with a force protection unit) in Afghanistan, we emphasized speed over secrecy. Violence of action overwhelms unaware persons before they know they are in danger


shouldn't your priority be lesser number of causalities?
Btw there's also assault rifle and "personal" grenade launcher versions. 



Carach Angren said:


> China also produces a version, so more than just Israel and Pakistan operate such as system.


Yes, iran and Korea have their versions of corner shot guns but i guess Israel's corner shot and Pakistan's POF are more widely used...or so i think.


----------



## Psychic

levina said:


> I found something interesting...I really didnt know this thing existed. There 're only 2 countries which produce it- Israel (Corner shot), Pakistan (POF eye). This is just apt to be used in hostage situations. Isnt it?
> 
> The picture below is a corner shot gun.
> 
> View attachment 268122


Basically it's a corner shot platform, not a gun(I know that's what people call it). A pistol or smg for example a glock or mp5 is mounted on it which gives it corner shot ability. Despite what other people say, it offers certain advantages if used in certain situations(CQB, FIBUA by designated operators).
our ssg uses it I saw a pic @DESERT FIGHTER.

There were always times when soldiers wished that they had something like a gun capable of shooting around corners like pof-eye.
Here is a similar weapon used in WW2.
_"The *Krummlauf* (English: "curved barrel") is a bent barrel attachment for the Sturmgewehr 44assault rifle developed by Germany in World War II. The curved barrel included a periscope sighting device for shooting around corners from a safe position."



_

Some others. @levina
Allied sargeant with modified grease gun

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Psychic said:


> Basically it's a corner shot platform, not a gun(I know that's what people call it). A pistol or smg for example a glock or mp5 is mounted on it which gives it corner shot ability. Despite what other people say, it offers certain advantages if used in certain situations(CQB, FIBUA by designated operators).
> our ssg uses it I saw a pic @DESERT FIGHTER.
> 
> There were always times when soldiers wished that they had something like a gun capable of shooting around corners like pof-eye.
> Here is a similar weapon used in WW2.
> _"The *Krummlauf* (English: "curved barrel") is a bent barrel attachment for the Sturmgewehr 44assault rifle developed by Germany in World War II. The curved barrel included a periscope sighting device for shooting around corners from a safe position."
> View attachment 268207
> _
> 
> Some others. @levina
> Allied sargeant with modified grease gun
> View attachment 268208
> 
> View attachment 268209



It's in mass production man... Even the army is using that... Also now a refined system is in use... With direct real time data being transfered to the operations room base at the base/came and the whole system is now "worn" by a soldier .. With one smart display screen on his back do other troops can also see what's going on in the room... Can attach a handgun or a MP5 variant with it..

Pics are in SSG thread Aswell as Pak defence industry n multimedia thread.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Levina

Psychic said:


> Here is a similar weapon used in WW2.
> _"The *Krummlauf* (English: "curved barrel") is a bent barrel attachment for the Sturmgewehr 44assault rifle developed by Germany in World War II. The curved barrel included a periscope sighting device for shooting around corners from a safe position."
> View attachment 268207
> _
> 
> Some others. @levina
> Allied sargeant with modified grease gun
> View attachment 268208
> 
> View attachment 268209


Thanks!
I had read about it. Infact soldiers used something similar as early as WWI - it was called periscope rifle.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## silo

Indus Falcon said:


> Well you'd find me standing in front of him with my Scar L







Carach Angren said:


> Nice gun, not yours though is it? If so what mods have you added.
> 
> Still, your not the only ex-military, current gun owner here. MR762 is my baby.
> 
> 
> 
> Let's take this discussion here so Slav Defence doesn't get to unhappy with us being off topic.



Nice guns you have here !

But why having these useless fancy guns when you can have deadly Sako RK95 ! (if you want to know RK means rynnäkkökivääri which means assault rifle in Finnish.)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Maarkhoor

AK 47 converted 44 bore (Russian) pics from net




30 Bore Darra made with double row magazine




Old Dada ji type 12 bore single barrel

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Point_4590

*IOF .315
*




We also have US M1 carbine in our family from excess captured weapons of 1971 East Pakistan were licensed to retd. army officers and civil servants.

Reactions: Negative Rating Negative Rating:
1 | Like Like:
1


----------



## Nilgiri

Nice thread.

One day I will post my pictures of the guns I own. They are on my old hard drive.


----------



## MilSpec

@Irfan Baloch @DESERT FIGHTER My old TZ 75 had a few hiccups (FTE's) on sunday at the range, have to change the recoil spring and the extractor spring on it. Hopefully that will fix it. Any experience with CZ's?


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

MilSpec said:


> @Irfan Baloch @DESERT FIGHTER My old TZ 75 had a few hiccups (FTE's) on sunday at the range, have to change the recoil spring and the extractor spring on it. Hopefully that will fix it. Any experience with CZ's?



Never owned one sir...


----------



## MastanKhan

SvenSvensonov said:


> *M21*




That is one nice rifle---they are going for close to $3000


http://www.gunbroker.com/All/BI.aspx?Keywords=m21

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## denel

MilSpec said:


> @Irfan Baloch @DESERT FIGHTER My old TZ 75 had a few hiccups (FTE's) on sunday at the range, have to change the recoil spring and the extractor spring on it. Hopefully that will fix it. Any experience with CZ's?


That should do it; i am surprised - how many rounds have you put thru it.
My CZ75B is now close to 24yrs old. still going strong and never changed anything after around probably 3000+ rounds to date if memory is ok.


----------



## MilSpec

denel said:


> That should do it; i am surprised - how many rounds have you put thru it.
> My CZ75B is now close to 24yrs old. still going strong and never changed anything after around probably 3000+ rounds to date if memory is ok.


Around 2000 rounds...This is a recent problem already ordered a new recoil spring and an extractor spring, let's see if that fixes it.As I type this I am waiting on my new Jericho 941.


----------



## denel

MilSpec said:


> Around 2000 rounds...This is a recent problem already ordered a new recoil spring and an extractor spring, let's see if that fixes it.As I type this I am waiting on my new Jericho 941.


ok. i am interested in cz100 but the headaches here of going thru licence is long. it is per firearm not carte blanche permit.


----------



## MilSpec

@denel @Abingdonboy @Oscar @jhungary @Irfan Baloch @Horus @PARIKRAMA @sathya @Skull and Bones @DESERT FIGHTER @MastanKhan 

Alright guys, Two new purchases. 

Israeli Weapons Industries : Jericho 941 Caliber 9mm
















And it takes my TZ 75 Mags too... 







Also bought a Walther P22 - .Caliber 22lr






The Jericho 941 is everything I expected, Did not fall short of the expectations. Exceptionally accurate and great feel. The walther super fun plinker.

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Kompromat

Congratulations on those nice toys  @MilSpec


----------



## denel

nice.... man.


----------



## jhungary

MilSpec said:


> @denel @Abingdonboy @Oscar @jhungary @Irfan Baloch @Horus @PARIKRAMA @sathya @Skull and Bones @DESERT FIGHTER @MastanKhan
> 
> Alright guys, Two new purchases.
> 
> Israeli Weapons Industries : Jericho 941 Caliber 9mm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And it takes my TZ 75 Mags too...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also bought a Walther P22 - .Caliber 22lr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Jericho 941 is everything I expected, Did not fall short of the expectations. Exceptionally accurate and great feel. The walther super fun plinker.



Was going to purchase a P22 for my .22 match, but I ended up saving the money and got a S&W Model 422 with a S&W .40 for a special price........Then I proceed to hate my Model 422 and now looking for a buyer....

Is the P22 any good?


----------



## mdcp

Glock 19
Glock 42
Cz75 pre 
NEA 10.5 cqb 5.56
Dashprod SAR pump action
And lots of ammo


----------



## MilSpec

jhungary said:


> Was going to purchase a P22 for my .22 match, but I ended up saving the money and got a S&W Model 422 with a S&W .40 for a special price........Then I proceed to hate my Model 422 and now looking for a buyer....
> 
> Is the P22 any good?


It's a decent Plinker, not a match or close to a match pistol by a longshot. I bought it for my wife, as she is not fond of putting down 300 rounds of 9mm in the range, her wrists start hurting. for 22 match Browning Buck Plus UDX might be an option.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Stephen Cohen

MilSpec said:


> It's a decent Plinker, not a match or close to a match pistol by a longshot. I bought it for my wife, as she is not fond of putting down 300 rounds of 9mm in the range, her wrists start hurting. for 22 match Browning Buck Plus UDX might be an option.



Hi Congratulations on buying your new guns

I wanted to know that whether an Immigrant like Your self can buy weapons

I mean is there any difference in the legal procedure for immigrants like
having a green card or something


----------



## MilSpec

Stephen Cohen said:


> Hi Congratulations on buying your new guns
> 
> I wanted to know that whether an Immigrant like Your self can buy weapons
> 
> I mean is there any difference in the legal procedure for immigrants like
> having a green card or something


There are differences and statutes subject to state laws.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jhungary

MilSpec said:


> It's a decent Plinker, not a match or close to a match pistol by a longshot. I bought it for my wife, as she is not fond of putting down 300 rounds of 9mm in the range, her wrists start hurting. for 22 match Browning Buck Plus UDX might be an option.



so, should I say p22 it's fun to shoot but not at all accurate??

and lol, you need to ask your wife to tough it up........when my wife went to the range, she always complaining about not enough kicks for her Glock 9 mil... In the end I got her a S&W 686 for her service revolver match, and now she is getting a permit to go get a .44........

But then she used to shoot thousand of rounds of 9mm when she was in the military.......



Stephen Cohen said:


> Hi Congratulations on buying your new guns
> 
> I wanted to know that whether an Immigrant like Your self can buy weapons
> 
> I mean is there any difference in the legal procedure for immigrants like
> having a green card or something



In most state, a green card is a must for firearms, but in some states, you will need to be a citizens, some gun friendly states like Georgia, where weapon registration does not exist, technically you can own a firearms for just filing a ATF form 4473, which only ever asked a question, because if you ticked no on question 11, no document are filed to ATF, so technically, it is up to the dealer, you can buy a firearms in states like Georgia if you go to a "Dodgy" dealer at a gun show.

Other states would require a background check, then they will look at your residence status. On the other hand, some states do require for you to be a US Citizens to be able to obtain firearms for whatever uses. States like New York or California, which were highly controlled, would usually require Citizenship requirement.

Legally, you can own, operate and purchase a firearms in the US with a non-immigrant visa, but you have to be exempted by the US government (Forgot which department) and you can only apply for an exemption for 5 reasons, military/law enforcement related duty, Sport shooting/hunting. Distinguished Visitor, Transferring to other country, and other individual reason so considered. Only then an exemption can be given.

-I used to be a title 2 Firearms dealer...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## sathya

MilSpec said:


> @denel @Abingdonboy @Oscar @jhungary @Irfan Baloch @Horus @PARIKRAMA @sathya @Skull and Bones @DESERT FIGHTER @MastanKhan
> 
> Alright guys, Two new purchases.
> 
> Israeli Weapons Industries : Jericho 941 Caliber 9mm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And it takes my TZ 75 Mags too...


----------



## MilSpec

jhungary said:


> so, should I say p22 it's fun to shoot but not at all accurate??
> 
> and lol, you need to ask your wife to tough it up........when my wife went to the range, she always complaining about not enough kicks for her Glock 9 mil... In the end I got her a S&W 686 for her service revolver match, and now she is getting a permit to go get a .44........
> 
> But then she used to shoot thousand of rounds of 9mm when she was in the military.......
> .



Well,i just got it so haven't tested it beyond 20 yards on the range to provide a valid feedback, the good thing is, it has a fixed barrel so that should be good for accuracy.


----------



## Abingdonboy

MilSpec said:


> @denel @Abingdonboy @Oscar @jhungary @Irfan Baloch @Horus @PARIKRAMA @sathya @Skull and Bones @DESERT FIGHTER @MastanKhan
> 
> Alright guys, Two new purchases.
> 
> Israeli Weapons Industries : Jericho 941 Caliber 9mm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And it takes my TZ 75 Mags too...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also bought a Walther P22 - .Caliber 22lr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Jericho 941 is everything I expected, Did not fall short of the expectations. Exceptionally accurate and great feel. The walther super fun plinker.


Wow, very nice additions to your gun locker @MilSpec 

As a Brit I have exactly 0 in mine, but if I was to wave a magic wand I beleive the first two purchases would be a FN five seven and 1911 (I don't know why but I am a huge fan of the latter).


----------



## MilSpec

Abingdonboy said:


> Wow, very nice additions to your gun locker @MilSpec
> 
> As a Brit I have exactly 0 in mine, but if I was to wave a magic wand I beleive the first two purchases would be a FN five seven and 1911 (I don't know why but I am a huge fan of the latter).


Both great choices buddy.. I am as most of you know by now, I am a CZ guy, although I technically don't own a single CZ, My primary handgun was the Tanfoglio TZ 75, an Italian version of CZ 75 made famous at IPSC during the late 80's. The same Tanfoglio TZ 75 went to Israel and became the Jericho 941, over the years both the Italian TZ and Israeli Jericho came back to US under names like Baby Eagle, and EAA Witness. But essentially they remained the same. I was very close to picking up a CZ but opted out at the last min as the 941 just was a bit more sexy.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ptldM3

Still want to upgrade my AK stock and get an Eotech.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## MastanKhan

Smith & Wesson MP 10 California model 811309 .308 california legal 10 round magazine

Cannot buy a semi automatic rifle with removable magazine and pistol grip after dec 31st 2016 in california

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MilSpec

MastanKhan said:


> Smith & Wesson MP 10 California model 811309 .308 california legal 10 round magazine
> 
> Cannot buy a semi automatic rifle with removable magazine and pistol grip after dec 31st 2016 in california
> 
> 
> View attachment 335044
> 
> 
> View attachment 335046


did you get it?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MastanKhan

MilSpec said:


> did you get it?



Can't find them---california model is sold out.


----------



## MilSpec

MastanKhan said:


> Can't find them---california model is sold out.


pick up some Spike tactical lowers, I picked up two of them.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## denel

Nice man. .308 is my preferred calibre for hunting vs 270; i also have .303 No 4 Mk2 which was made in 1948 with only 14+ rounds through it; still has cleaning kit in the butt - picked it up for $45 equivalent back in 1993; great legacy rifle with history. A late friend had his grand father's Lee Enfield No 1 from Anglo Boer war which still works!.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MastanKhan



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Verve



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Nilgiri

I am looking to purchase one of these from RIA:






@Jonah Arthur @django I remember we had some convos about the ishapore rifle factory earlier...there are some interesting insights offered in this video...esp under British Raj era.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## django

Nilgiri said:


> I am looking to purchase one of these from RIA:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Jonah Arthur @django I remember we had some convos about the ishapore rifle factory earlier...there are some interesting insights offered in this video...esp under British Raj era.


Can you buy a AR-15 in Canada?


----------



## Śakra

These are the closest I've ever been (and want to be) near a gun

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nilgiri

django said:


> Can you buy a AR-15 in Canada?



Nope (well technically extremely difficult). Not even semi-auto version...because its designated as prohibited (dangerous) on its looks (by the RCMP - our police, which are acting as legislators more than enforcers)....alongside the AK series.

Its cool I got the HK 417 (semi auto MR308 technically) a month ago instead hehe.

It will be my last overpriced purchase lol (for time being). I hate having to see what low price militaries get them for!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Thorough Pro

"Black Evil" gun




MastanKhan said:


> Smith & Wesson MP 10 California model 811309 .308 california legal 10 round magazine
> 
> Cannot buy a semi automatic rifle with removable magazine and pistol grip after dec 31st 2016 in california
> 
> 
> View attachment 335044
> 
> 
> View attachment 335046

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Burhan Wani

Nilgiri said:


> I am looking to purchase one of these from RIA:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Jonah Arthur @django I remember we had some convos about the ishapore rifle factory earlier...there are some interesting insights offered in this video...esp under British Raj era.


I am a big fan of military surplus rifles especially enfields. I have only Pattern 1907 Bayonet without sheath. 
Here original SMLE are equal to the price of chinese type 56. Sadly.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MastanKhan

Hi,

The next one on my list is a Mosin Nagant---as well as a .308 either in a CZ---Tikka or Remington

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rashid Mahmood



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## django

Nilgiri said:


> Nope (well technically extremely difficult). Not even semi-auto version...because its designated as prohibited (dangerous) on its looks (by the RCMP - our police, which are acting as legislators more than enforcers)....alongside the AK series.
> 
> Its cool I got the HK 417 (semi auto MR308 technically) a month ago instead hehe.
> 
> It will be my last overpriced purchase lol (for time being). I hate having to see what low price militaries get them for!


You purchased a fine weapon indeed.Kudos

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## denel

MastanKhan said:


> Hi,
> 
> The next one on my list is a Mosin Nagant---as well as a .308 either in a CZ---Tikka or Remington


Get cz.... you will never regret it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MastanKhan

denel said:


> Get cz.... you will never regret it.



Hi,

I know----it is awesome---. The problem is---I want to buy with a wood stock and iron sights---and they don't make it for the U S market---and neither does Tikka--.

The only option in a .308 is in a remington----or if I go with the CZ 6.5---or a pre owned CZ---and they are right up there with the new ones in price---.


----------



## Nilgiri

MastanKhan said:


> Hi,
> 
> I know----it is awesome---. The problem is---I want to buy with a wood stock and iron sights---and they don't make it for the U S market---and neither does Tikka--.
> 
> The only option in a .308 is in a remington----or if I go with the CZ 6.5---or a pre owned CZ---and they are right up there with the new ones in price---.



Any specific reason you want wood stock and irons? You do hunting?

In that case just get tikka T3 in relevant calibre of what you plan to hunt. It doesn't have to be .308


----------



## MastanKhan

Nilgiri said:


> Any specific reason you want wood stock and irons? You do hunting?
> 
> In that case just get tikka T3 in relevant calibre of what you plan to hunt. It doesn't have to be .308



Hi,

I have a BRNO .270 and an AR10 now---. So---want a bolt action .308 and .22 in the same---.

Tikka is a fine rifle---but they don't come with iron sights---.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nilgiri

MastanKhan said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have a BRNO .270 and an AR10 now---. So---want a bolt action .308 and .22 in the same---.
> 
> Tikka is a fine rifle---but they don't come with iron sights---.



You are planning not to put a scope on it or something?

Some dealers can hook you up with iron sight Tikkas (that are custom ordered from abroad etc). They wont be in the glossy US brochure, but get in touch with the dealer directly. Beretta sells to them differently than they do to you.


----------



## denel

MastanKhan said:


> Hi,
> 
> I know----it is awesome---. The problem is---I want to buy with a wood stock and iron sights---and they don't make it for the U S market---and neither does Tikka--.
> 
> The only option in a .308 is in a remington----or if I go with the CZ 6.5---or a pre owned CZ---and they are right up there with the new ones in price---.


It is a matter of preference; i am partial to synthetic. Wood gives good take. I am surprised though why it is not available in wood though. We have local stock makers who can do it; BRNO or CZ is same anyway - see if you can find under BRNO. Instead of Tikka - i would suggest Sako.

Man, if you want real bolt action and wood then my .303 Lee Enfield No 4 Mk2 is tops. Made in 1948 in Bloemfontien and still in perfect condition.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## denel

MastanKhan said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have a BRNO .270 and an AR10 now---. So---want a bolt action .308 and .22 in the same---.
> 
> Tikka is a fine rifle---but they don't come with iron sights---.




http://cz-usa.com/product/cz-527-american/

This one is for US and states walnut.

.308 i always prefer vs .270 etc. It is just an all round. Here .303, 7.56mm (.308), or 7mm is preferred. First two because of just plenty of local rounds. Then again, a dear dear late friend always said he preferred .22 LR - he took a buffalo out with it - whilst he is gone from this world ... we all still smile and wonder how he did it. Knowing him, we know he had done it. ... sorry ... digressing in thoughts of our dear friend. He loved 7mm.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MastanKhan

denel said:


> http://cz-usa.com/product/cz-527-american/
> 
> This one is for US and states walnut.
> 
> .308 i always prefer vs .270 etc. It is just an all round. Here .303, 7.56mm (.308), or 7mm is preferred. First two because of just plenty of local rounds. Then again, a dear dear late friend always said he preferred .22 LR - he took a buffalo out with it - whilst he is gone from this world ... we all still smile and wonder how he did it. Knowing him, we know he had done it. ... sorry ... digressing in thoughts of our dear friend. He loved 7mm.



Hi,

The ammo is cheap for the .308 as compared to the the 7mm. The best is the mosin nagant---.


----------



## Verve

I want a .308 when MOI License reopens ..


----------



## OgaBoga




----------



## Reichsmarschall

50 Cal


----------



## RescueRanger

I'd love to see if anyone here have any tactical shotguns. Franchi, Benelli, Remington, they all make such excellent self defense weapons and hardly anyone in Pakistan uses them.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

RescueRanger said:


> I'd love to see if anyone here have any tactical shotguns. Franchi, Benelli, Remington, they all make such excellent self defense weapons and hardly anyone in Pakistan uses them.
> View attachment 500718


Closest ever got was a full auto Saiga 12 copy and couple of repeaters Baikal and berreta.


----------



## RescueRanger

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Closest ever got was a full auto Saiga 12 copy and couple of repeaters Baikal and berreta.


Do the magazines of the Siaga give trouble in Pakistani heat? I heard the polymer expanded.


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

RescueRanger said:


> Do the magazines of the Siaga give trouble in Pakistani heat? I heard the polymer expanded.


I had a local auto clone... same AK type mags.... no issues so far.

Pic in my DP.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Amaa'n

RescueRanger said:


> Do the magazines of the Siaga give trouble in Pakistani heat? I heard the polymer expanded.


Original Saigas don't come with Poly mags....all metal...I had Vepr Molot 12g back in days and later sold it to my buddy.....there are local mags available in Poly and those expand on rapid fire, not recommended, be it in .223 / 556, 12g or 7.62 ....atleast thats what my experience been with .223 & 12g

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

@balixd can you make out any details about the below AKs? Are both the same version? These russian or chinese ?







@MilSpec

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pakistan First

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> @balixd can you make out any details about the below AKs? Are both the same version? These russian or chinese ?
> 
> View attachment 503063
> 
> 
> @MilSpec



5:52Chinese AK vs Russian AK. What is the difference?

How to distinguish a Russian AK-47 from a Chinese copy - Russia ...https://www.rbth.com/...and.../326598-how-to-distinguish-russian-ak-and-chinese-cop...


----------



## Amaa'n

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> @balixd can you make out any details about the below AKs? Are both the same version? These russian or chinese ?
> 
> View attachment 503063
> 
> 
> @MilSpec


few things are off with both AKs.....at first look they may appear same but those who have been around weapons can clearly spot the difference. I have marked few places on both guns for you to review.

- Look at the Front Sight block on both guns, on top one you can see the hole is shaped different then the second one
- at Front Sight Block on 1st weapon you can see it is pined to the barrel on the top too.
- Gas Tube vents are patterened different on the 1st Gun
- Dog Tail / Dust Cover is ribbed on the second gun as compared to first, while the 1st Gun dust cover is lipped at the bottom too
- there is a clearly difference in Trigger Guard on both guns
- there is clear difference on Mag Release on both guns....
- There are few differences to the Trunion too on both guns , just look at the place where dust cover meets the rear sight block on both guns.....


So to answer your first question - No, these both aren't same versions
- Answering your second question will be a bit difficult for me, however to say to the best of my ability, I will say the Gun with Wooden furniture is Chinese Type 56, early model that came with fixed stock.....while the first one can be a Khyber copy / local made.....i can't just make any sense out of this gun tbh, that is why I am saying it is a local made.....

Can you send some close up photos of the Markings on the gun.....just blurout the Serial Number and leave the Alphabet series intact, also share the Safety Lever markings......that whill tell a good tale about the origin of these guns....but am pretty sure the first one is local







Pakistan First said:


> 5:52Chinese AK vs Russian AK. What is the difference?
> 
> How to distinguish a Russian AK-47 from a Chinese copy - Russia ...https://www.rbth.com/...and.../326598-how-to-distinguish-russian-ak-and-chinese-cop...


lol....just look at the Safety Lever markings & the serial number.....ruskies have their own way of stamping ALphabets on the receiver, they have very different font

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

balixd said:


> few things are off with both AKs.....at first look they may appear same but those who have been around weapons can clearly spot the difference. I have marked few places on both guns for you to review.
> 
> - Look at the Front Sight block on both guns, on top one you can see the hole is shaped different then the second one
> - at Front Sight Block on 1st weapon you can see it is pined to the barrel on the top too.
> - Gas Tube vents are patterened different on the 1st Gun
> - Dog Tail / Dust Cover is ribbed on the second gun as compared to first, while the 1st Gun dust cover is lipped at the bottom too
> - there is a clearly difference in Trigger Guard on both guns
> - there is clear difference on Mag Release on both guns....
> - There are few differences to the Trunion too on both guns , just look at the place where dust cover meets the rear sight block on both guns.....
> 
> 
> So to answer your first question - No, these both aren't same versions
> - Answering your second question will be a bit difficult for me, however to say to the best of my ability, I will say the Gun with Wooden furniture is Chinese Type 56, early model that came with fixed stock.....while the first one can be a Khyber copy / local made.....i can't just make any sense out of this gun tbh, that is why I am saying it is a local made.....
> 
> Can you send some close up photos of the Markings on the gun.....just blurout the Serial Number and leave the Alphabet series intact, also share the Safety Lever markings......that whill tell a good tale about the origin of these guns....but am pretty sure the first one is local
> View attachment 503090
> 
> 
> 
> lol....just look at the Safety Lever markings & the serial number.....ruskies have their own way of stamping ALphabets on the receiver, they have very different font


A dealer whatsappd me the pic... 

Im suspicious about the weapons too.. noted a few of the points u pointed towards...
So whats your final verdict... if u had to buy one of the rifles.... the regular AK?


----------



## Sine Nomine

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> A dealer whatsappd me the pic...
> 
> Im suspicious about the weapons too.. noted a few of the points u pointed towards...
> So whats your final verdict... if u had to buy one of the rifles.... the regular AK?


The wooden one looks likes a 1979 Russian AKM while nothing can be clearly said about second one.Better ask him about clear shots of marking via email.


----------



## Amaa'n

MUSTAKSHAF said:


> The wooden one looks likes a 1979 Russian AKM while nothing can be clearly said about second one.Better ask him about clear shots of marking via email.


truth be told, its very difficult to make much out of this picture, especially given the Picture quality.....
it is not clear whether the FS is eared or hooded....to me it looks like hooded, that makes it Chinese T-56.....then look at the Trigger guard & Grip, it is the designed similar to one that comes on an AKM...... however look at the Mag release then that resembles the one on T-56.....

all being said i think it will be safe to say it is either AKM or Chinese T-56, more pics can help get a clear picture.....

the top one is for sure a local made.....



DESERT FIGHTER said:


> A dealer whatsappd me the pic...
> 
> Im suspicious about the weapons too.. noted a few of the points u pointed towards...
> So whats your final verdict... if u had to buy one of the rifles.... the regular AK?


if i really had to pick one up from these two, it will be the one with wooden furniture.....
however my advise, leave them and go for something cleaner.....just two months ago we bought my friend a Milled receiver 1956 AK47 T-3.....it is clean as hell....then few years back we bought 1976 AKM for my uncle, again a damn clean chamber.....these are really beaten up pieces......

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sine Nomine

balixd said:


> truth be told, its very difficult to make much out of this picture, especially given the Picture quality.....
> it is not clear whether the FS is eared or hooded....to me it looks like hooded, that makes it Chinese T-56.....then look at the Trigger guard & Grip, it is the designed similar to one that comes on an AKM...... however look at the Mag release then that resembles the one on T-56.....
> 
> all being said i think it will be safe to say it is either AKM or Chinese T-56, more pics can help get a clear picture.....
> 
> the top one is for sure a local made.....


True that but on other side that may be a rifle made up with parts from AKM and T56-i,dust cover,muzzle device and front hand guard clearly show that it's a AKM.
Only Marking and Matched body parts number can tell a truth about it,otherwise to many copy cats.


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

balixd said:


> truth be told, its very difficult to make much out of this picture, especially given the Picture quality.....
> it is not clear whether the FS is eared or hooded....to me it looks like hooded, that makes it Chinese T-56.....then look at the Trigger guard & Grip, it is the designed similar to one that comes on an AKM...... however look at the Mag release then that resembles the one on T-56.....
> 
> all being said i think it will be safe to say it is either AKM or Chinese T-56, more pics can help get a clear picture.....
> 
> the top one is for sure a local made.....
> 
> 
> if i really had to pick one up from these two, it will be the one with wooden furniture.....
> however my advise, leave them and go for something cleaner.....just two months ago we bought my friend a Milled receiver 1956 AK47 T-3.....it is clean as hell....then few years back we bought 1976 AKM for my uncle, again a damn clean chamber.....these are really beaten up pieces......



The second one looks like a beaten up AKM..


----------



## MilSpec

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> The second one looks like a beaten up AKM..
> 
> View attachment 503174


Don't Buy either of these.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Maarkhoor

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> @balixd can you make out any details about the below AKs? Are both the same version? These russian or chinese ?
> 
> View attachment 503063
> 
> 
> @MilSpec


Both are early proper darra made guns means fine copies...don't buy them.


----------



## Amaa'n

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> The second one looks like a beaten up AKM..
> 
> View attachment 503174


The gas tube ports and mag release are different on both if you compare this pic with them.....this is why am telling you, look at the mrkings on the gun......send pics for those if possible

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Georg

nothing...have none

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

balixd said:


> The gas tube ports and mag release are different on both if you compare this pic with them.....this is why am telling you, look at the mrkings on the gun......send pics for those if possible


He was asking 50K (cheap AF).... not buying any more.


----------



## YeBeWarned

I don't even have a Gun locker


----------



## Amaa'n

MUSTAKSHAF said:


> So finally you are few yards away from putting down a good kitted AR-15 kit on range.


it is on the back foot again...... i needed the cash for some other stuff.....in the mean time i am getting the small stuff such as spring & retaining pin kit they are cheap,....i think what left in the end would be receivers.....one dealer quoted me 50k for upper & lower receiver machined from Aluminum 7175 grade another one 40k......
one i spoke to phone asked me to come see him in person he got some used Receivers from discarded weapons in Afghanistan that can be had for 30k......i will have to see this one, if condition is good i might pick these up, but i have doubt, i think they will be m16a1 / a2 receivers........ lets see....i have planned to visit Peshawar again this sunday (if license for my cousin comes through)

one manufacture quoted me 15k for a CNC machined barrel.....now i know it is a risky business because these barrels are not heat treated but.....for some occasional shooting they should be fine.....long term plan is to have a 20" barrel with rifle length gas system & build something that looks like Mod 1 spr for some 400 yards precision shooting (if i can get a local barrel to shoot that precisely)......

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mr.Cringeworth

balixd said:


> something from my locker.....AK 74 & US Colt 5.56 barrel & FnH BCG......
> View attachment 538579
> View attachment 538580
> View attachment 538581
> View attachment 538582


Nice, chinese version of this is very famous in pakistan.


----------



## Mr.Cringeworth

Glock 19 made in USA.
Note. This is a US marine weapon that someone got his hands on i bought it from him, gun was in mint condition almost brand new.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Sine Nomine

balixd said:


> one manufacture quoted me 15k for a CNC machined barrel.....now i know it is a risky business because these barrels are not heat treated but....


Don't go for it,it's trash.Go for a cold hammer forged barrel.If you can wait few months,you may be able to get one from across broder,dirt cheap


balixd said:


> i think what left in the end would be receivers.....one dealer quoted me 50k for upper & lower receiver machined from Aluminum 7175 grade another one 40k......


If you can purchase 7175 bar and get a competent machinist you can have it in no time.


----------



## YeBeWarned

balixd said:


> something from my locker.....AK 74 & US Colt 5.56 barrel & FnH BCG......
> View attachment 538579
> View attachment 538580
> View attachment 538581
> View attachment 538582



Bhai aap tu kafi Khaternaak admi hain


----------



## TexasJohn

No Texan home is complete without one of these. My lever action deer rifle. 30-30 Rossi





My very first AR-15 platform home build. Assembled from parts purchased on-line..still need to add the scope / battle sights - have not decided yet

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Amaa'n

Mr.Cringeworth said:


> Nice, chinese version of this is very famous in pakistan.


not anymore, with prices soaring up, many are opting for Local / imported parts mixed weapons which even by all standards are priced really really high.....



Starlord said:


> Bhai aap tu kafi Khaternaak admi hain


Wallah!!! mein tou shareef sa banda hoon......



MUSTAKSHAF said:


> Don't go for it,it's trash.Go for a cold hammer forged barrel.If you can wait few months,you may be able to get one from across broder,dirt cheap


SPR is a long term project, not in a rush......


> If you can purchase 7175 bar and get a competent machinist you can have it in no time.


i will check this out too....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## YeBeWarned

balixd said:


> Wallah!!! mein tou shareef sa banda hoon......



Bandooken tu aap ke bas bari bari hai


----------



## A1Kaid

Just bought a new H&K VP9SK 9mm. Really nice sub-compact handgun.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## CodeforFood

Hi guys,
Just joined have been reading(this forum) for quite a while though. Here is what I have;

Sig Saur p365(carry)
Walther PPQ M2 (9mm)(home defense)
Mossberg Patriot 6.5 creedmor(Deer hunting)
Centerpoint sniper elite 370 crossbow(Deer hunting)
Samick Sage #50 ( Turkey hunting)
cheers



CodeforFood said:


> Hi guys,
> Just joined have been reading(this forum) for quite a while though. Here is what I have;
> 
> Sig Saur p365(carry)
> Walther PPQ M2 (9mm)(home defense)
> Mossberg Patriot 6.5 creedmor(Deer hunting)
> Centerpoint sniper elite 370 crossbow(Deer hunting)
> Samick Sage #50 ( Turkey hunting)
> cheers


Oh and I forgot a Long sword

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## A1Kaid

Mr.Cringeworth said:


> Glock 19 made in USA.
> Note. This is a US marine weapon that someone got his hands on i bought it from him, gun was in mint condition almost brand new.
> View attachment 538669
> View attachment 538670
> View attachment 538671
> View attachment 538672



What does it say next to the "19" on the slide? If this is a genuine military issued Glock 19 you are one lucky guy to have it.


----------



## CodeforFood

A1Kaid said:


> What does it say next to the "19" on the slide? If this is a genuine military issued Glock 19 you are one lucky guy to have it.


I need to save money for this one.Good old 2011s real fast shooters.


----------



## OCguy

Part of the collection:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CodeforFood

OCguy said:


> Part of the collection:
> 
> 
> View attachment 545128


you go for three gun competitions 
what calibre is that bull barrel bolt action?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mr.Cringeworth

A1Kaid said:


> What does it say next to the "19" on the slide? If this is a genuine military issued Glock 19 you are one lucky guy to have it.


It says gen 4,and i am 100% sure this is a military issued because the guy i bought this from (weapons dealer) called me in after two days of when i got this and opened it up and there was small tracker chip, he took it out and broke it infront of me. He said they usually take it out as soon as they get ahold of these weapons but he forgot on this one.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## OCguy

CodeforFood said:


> you go for three gun competitions
> what calibre is that bull barrel bolt action?


 
.308.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A1Kaid

Mr.Cringeworth said:


> It says gen 4,and i am 100% sure this is a military issued because the guy i bought this from (weapons dealer) called me in after two days of when i got this and opened it up and there was small tracker chip, he took it out and broke it infront of me. He said they usually take it out as soon as they get ahold of these weapons but he forgot on this one.
> View attachment 545284



Wow didn't know the military had tiny tracking chips inside of handguns, but makes sense if they do. The civilian version of this Glock is called the Glock 19X so I was just checking.


Below is the civilian version of the gun you have. Glock 19X there are just a few changes from the military version.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mr.Cringeworth

A1Kaid said:


> Wow didn't know the military had tiny tracking chips inside of handguns, but makes sense if they do. The civilian version of this Glock is called the Glock 19X so I was just checking.
> 
> 
> Below is the civilian version of the gun you have. Glock 19X there are just a few changes from the military version.


Yup the main difference is between the striker assembly, mine has a toggle switch between full auto and semi. So its a machine pistol.




If its on the right(red color) that means its on full auto, if it's on the left than its semi.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mentee

Guys buy local turkish and Chinese. Glock is awfully overrated!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## OCguy

Mentee said:


> Guys buy local turkish and Chinese. Glock is awfully overrated!



That sounds biased


----------



## Mr.Cringeworth

Mentee said:


> Guys buy local turkish and Chinese. Glock is awfully overrated!


Turkish pistols are really good had a zigana for a long time then got bored and sold it to a friend. But glocks are love i am never gonna get over them.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## YeBeWarned

@Tps43 Meri Glock kab a rahi hai Bhai ?


----------



## Mentee

Mr.Cringeworth said:


> Turkish pistols are really good had a zigana for a long time then got bored and sold it to a friend. But glocks are love i am never gonna get over them.



What about the Turkish canik tp9.

although striker fired but it does have a fire pin indicator and decoker as well. Beats the glock hands down in function look and price - - - - - -



Starlord said:


> @Tps43 Meri Glock kab a rahi hai Bhai ?



Sadar sy mil Jay ga Paani khud bhr li

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mr.Cringeworth

Mentee said:


> What about the Turkish canik tp9.
> 
> although striker fired but it does have a fire pin indicator and decoker as well. Beats the glock hands down in function look and price - - - - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Sadar sy mil Jay ga Paani khud bhr li


Tp9 is good but I've never had an experience with it personally on paper it looks pretty promising, but right now i don't think I'll ever carry one with me because i'm a simple guy don't need a safety or a decocker and a part of why i like glocks is because the're simple to use, one day i might change my mind though but not today.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mr.Cringeworth

My M4 collection,
Original colt made in Hartford,CT.







Spike tactical M4 made in Apopka, FL just bought 2 days ago.







And some collection of different calibres of ammo, 5.56, 5.45, 7.62, 9mm, 30 bore.










Enjoy.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## CodeforFood

OCguy said:


> .308.


You hunt with it or is it a range toy?

I am planning to get one in 20 inch 6.5 creedmoor possibly rem 700 or savage and then find a good all metal chassis hopefully that can get me sub moa. I will parade it when I get it 

That would probably satisfy my long distance shooting fetish.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## YeBeWarned

Mentee said:


> Sadar sy mil Jay ga Paani khud bhr li



aby Real wali gun ki baat ho rahi hai ... ese hi thodi border pe jao ga , mai ne mp5 ya glock ki demand kari govt of Pakistan se ..


----------



## Black Bird

Starlord said:


> aby Real wali gun ki baat ho rahi hai ... ese hi thodi border pe jao ga , mai ne mp5 ya glock ki demand kari govt of Pakistan se ..


Bhai mp5 ka achar dalo ge border pe. Koi aur socho[emoji23]

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## YeBeWarned

Black Bird said:


> Bhai mp5 ka achar dalo ge border pe. Koi aur socho[emoji23]



bhai hum wohi carry ker sakte hai hahahaha is se zayda bhari uthe gi nai


----------



## CodeforFood

Starlord said:


> aby Real wali gun ki baat ho rahi hai ... ese hi thodi border pe jao ga , mai ne mp5 ya glock ki demand kari govt of Pakistan se ..


short of water resources too 



Mr.Cringeworth said:


> My M4 collection,
> Original colt made in Hartford,CT.
> View attachment 545296
> View attachment 545297
> 
> Spike tactical M4 made in Apopka, FL just bought 2 days ago.
> View attachment 545299
> View attachment 545300
> 
> And some collection of different calibres of ammo, 5.56, 5.45, 7.62, 9mm, 30 bore.
> View attachment 545307
> View attachment 545308
> View attachment 545310
> 
> Enjoy.


That's some bad *** stuff! Lol.
I have shot the Canid tp9sfx those are nice they can take my walther mags too.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mentee

Starlord said:


> aby Real wali gun ki baat ho rahi hai ... ese hi thodi border pe jao ga , mai ne mp5 ya glock ki demand kari govt of Pakistan se ..


Options *

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Great Janjua

Only thing I got is a fucking ak 47 with a tt pistol

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## YeBeWarned

Mentee said:


> Options *



Yaar kisi ke Pass mp5 hai ?


----------



## OCguy

CodeforFood said:


> You hunt with it or is it a range toy?
> 
> I am planning to get one in 20 inch 6.5 creedmoor possibly rem 700 or savage and then find a good all metal chassis hopefully that can get me sub moa. I will parade it when I get it
> 
> That would probably satisfy my long distance shooting fetish.



Haven't hunted with it yet, but have put in some time at the range. It's a damn laser (Scout).







Filipino 1911 (RIA)

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## CodeforFood

OCguy said:


> Haven't hunted with it yet, but have put in some time at the range. It's a damn laser (Scout).
> 
> View attachment 545395
> 
> 
> Filipino 1911 (RIA)


Nice!
What scope you have on it?
I am actually kind of broken up between getting another 6.5 or go for 300 mag with bull barrel for elk and nilgai kind.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## gangsta_rap

Civvies shouldnt be owning these things


----------



## CodeforFood

GIANTsasquatch said:


> Civvies shouldnt be owning these things


What things?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mr.Cringeworth

CodeforFood said:


> short of water resources too
> 
> 
> That's some bad *** stuff! Lol.
> I have shot the Canid tp9sfx those are nice they can take my walther mags too.


Thats just the good stuff other than that have a lot of ak's tt pistols and a couple of krinikovs.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Amaa'n

A1Kaid said:


> Wow didn't know the military had tiny tracking chips inside of handguns, but makes sense if they do. The civilian version of this Glock is called the Glock 19X so I was just checking.
> 
> 
> Below is the civilian version of the gun you have. Glock 19X there are just a few changes from the military version.


actually Gen 4 is different model than the 19X .... more like a Gen - 5. 
19x comes with beaver tail, full size Frame like GLock 17 with a shorter Glock 19 slide / barrel



Mr.Cringeworth said:


> My M4 collection,
> Original colt made in Hartford,CT.
> View attachment 545296
> View attachment 545297
> 
> Spike tactical M4 made in Apopka, FL just bought 2 days ago.
> View attachment 545299
> View attachment 545300
> 
> And some collection of different calibres of ammo, 5.56, 5.45, 7.62, 9mm, 30 bore.
> View attachment 545307
> View attachment 545308
> View attachment 545310
> 
> Enjoy.


looking at that M4, I think I need to start working on mine too....I have started to receive some ordered parts, so hoping that by end of April I shall have my AR ready with me (INSHALLAH)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mr.Cringeworth

balixd said:


> actually Gen 4 is different model than the 19X .... more like a Gen - 5.
> 19x comes with beaver tail, full size Frame like GLock 17 with a shorter Glock 19 slide / barrel
> looking at that M4, I think I need to start working on mine too....I have started to receive some ordered parts, so hoping that by end of April I shall have my AR ready with me (INSHALLAH)


Both of mine are semi auto, they have the option for full auto on the reciever but not the trigger assmebly that supports it is there any way in Pakistani i can buy a full auto trigger and put it in my m4's.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Amaa'n

Mr.Cringeworth said:


> Both of mine are semi auto, they have the option for full auto on the reciever but not the trigger assmebly that supports it is there any way in Pakistani i can buy a full auto trigger and put it in my m4's.


Can you take picture of gun's bcg....need to know if it will take auto sear trigger ..u cn find good machined trigger groups as well as nato ones from karkhano ...main this is bcg...

Edit:

Can you take a look at your BCG and compare it with these, tell me which one your BCG matches too....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ghareeb_Da_Baal

balixd said:


> Can you take picture of gun's bcg....need to know if it will take auto sear trigger ..u cn find good machined trigger groups as well as nato ones from karkhano ...main this is bcg...
> 
> Edit:
> 
> Can you take a look at your BCG and compare it with these, tell me which one your BCG matches too....


m16 BCG is better. Due to heavier weight it will shell out cheaper ammo like a charm.
That's what I have on my AR. Its chrome with a matching bolt.Easier to clean too. Its legal to have a full auto Bolt carried on a AR.This probably has nothing to do with your query though!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mr.Cringeworth

balixd said:


> Can you take picture of gun's bcg....need to know if it will take auto sear trigger ..u cn find good machined trigger groups as well as nato ones from karkhano ...main this is bcg...
> 
> Edit:
> 
> Can you take a look at your BCG and compare it with these, tell me which one your BCG matches too....


Sorry for the late reply was busy and didn't wanna take my babies out of closet, at first i couldn't understand what you meant by bcg (bolt and carrier group) so i was taking pictures of the reciever, so I'll take the pics of bcg and send you most probably by tomorrow.


----------



## Ghareeb_Da_Baal

CodeforFood said:


> I need to save money for this one.Good old 2011s real fast shooters.


Why would you want a ported barrel? In a self-defense situation in low light to darkness, it can cost you your life.


----------



## Mr.Cringeworth

Ghareeb_Da_Baal said:


> m16 BCG is better. Due to heavier weight it will shell out cheaper ammo like a charm.
> That's what I have on my AR. Its chrome with a matching bolt.Easier to clean too. Its legal to have a full auto Bolt carried on a AR.This probably has nothing to do with your query though!


If this gives you any idea i took some pics of the lower receiver yesterday.










as you can see it has the option for full auto on the reciever but it doesn't work so might have to change the trigger group.


----------



## Ghareeb_Da_Baal

Mr.Cringeworth said:


> If this gives you any idea i took some pics of the lower receiver yesterday.
> View attachment 546568
> View attachment 546569
> View attachment 546570
> as you can see it has the option for full auto on the reciever but it doesn't work so might have to change the trigger group.


On your receiver just above the fire selector, there is a hole called sear hole. Only full auto/m16 have that. You ll just need the FA trigger and the FA Bolt carrier to make it go boom full speed.A lot of AR receivers have that full auto marking but are not. It has to have that hole on top.
In any case, u could get very close to full auto if you fired Ar from your waist and look the trigger finger and thumb thru the belt loop.
AR VS FA Bolt Carrier:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Wa Muhammada

Does a water gun qualify ?


----------



## CodeforFood

Ghareeb_Da_Baal said:


> Why would you want a ported barrel? In a self-defense situation in low light to darkness, it can cost you your life.


This is for competition shooting not for defense. Check out the STI guns they are pretty nice, but of course very expensive

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Amaa'n

Mr.Cringeworth said:


> If this gives you any idea i took some pics of the lower receiver yesterday.
> View attachment 546568
> View attachment 546569
> View attachment 546570
> as you can see it has the option for full auto on the reciever but it doesn't work so might have to change the trigger group.


Brother this is the picture of Trigger group that resides in Lower Receiver, ....you need to take picture of bolt carrier group which is in Upper receiever......bcg is after the charging handle....just take a picture of internals parts of Upper receiver....



Ghareeb_Da_Baal said:


> m16 BCG is better. Due to heavier weight it will shell out cheaper ammo like a charm.
> That's what I have on my AR. Its chrome with a matching bolt.Easier to clean too. Its legal to have a full auto Bolt carried on a AR.This probably has nothing to do with your query though!


Yep....and i was lucky to pick up a FN bcg....although slightly used but am fine with it.....it looks good .....here in Pakistan we have nato green tips anyway....so there is no issue of light ammo ...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mr.Cringeworth

balixd said:


> Brother this is the picture of Trigger group that resides in Lower Receiver, ....you need to take picture of bolt carrier group which is in Upper receiever......bcg is after the charging handle....just take a picture of internals parts of Upper receiver....
> 
> 
> Yep....and i was lucky to pick up a FN bcg....although slightly used but am fine with it.....it looks good .....here in Pakistan we have nato green tips anyway....so there is no issue of light ammo ...


Brother i do know about bolt and carrier group, but wasn't familiar with the terminology "bcg" you could call that my ignorance, hence the confusion.


----------



## Amaa'n

Mr.Cringeworth said:


> Brother i do know about bolt and carrier group, but wasn't familiar with the terminology "bcg" you could call that my ignorance, hence the confusion.


no worries brother, was just trying to help you with your issue, I am no expert either, just taught myself about the weapon through the time.....going by the picture of the lower receiver you shared, i can see that you will need the Auto Sear installed too, and may be a change of Hammer too.




help me and confirm which one of the below Hammers you have in your gun.





Note: with all that being said, my humble suggestion do not change it to Auto if the gun is not intend for. It's a waste anyway....other internals can give in too. If you want Full Auto I suggest you swap out the barrel and BCG to the nato ones.


----------



## CodeforFood

Got me horny for a sec.


----------



## Amaa'n

forgot to update the thread.....received couple of small parts for my build

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Village life

Guys where you rate Nornico 5.54 or simply 223, please tell me any expert,


----------



## Amaa'n

paindobaba said:


> Guys where you rate Nornico 5.54 or simply 223, please tell me any expert,


it's a potent rifle....and reliable.....there are two variants in market, one is stamped CQ-A 5.56 & other is Norinco .223 .... both are same....CQ-A is priced less due to the fact - it is not stamped by Norinco, which somehow is an important thing with pakistani dealers.....but from use pov there is no difference....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Village life

balixd said:


> it's a potent rifle....and reliable.....there are two variants in market, one is stamped CQ-A 5.56 & other is Norinco .223 .... both are same....CQ-A is priced less due to the fact - it is not stamped by Norinco, which somehow is an important thing with pakistani dealers.....but from use pov there is no difference....


Thanks sir for sharing these informations, I thought this rifle is useless,


----------



## zulu

Whats the current price they quoted?


paindobaba said:


> Guys where you rate Nornico 5.54 or simply 223, please tell me any expert,


----------



## Village life

zulu said:


> Whats the current price they quoted?


actually I have this gun, plus few old English double barrel guns of my grandpa made in England, and two Turkish guns, I actually hate guns , the the nornico 233 is around 200 k pkr , some one told me thats why I wanted to know about it,

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## baqai

I have a Stoegar Cougar 8000f (image for reference, i have it stock so looks just like it) its reliable and accurate, i love it  







http://www.beretta.com/en/stoeger-cougar-8000/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## zulu

Really??as KHi main tu price kafi hai anyway its an nice gun to have in collection btw envy your collection if anytime u share the pics dont forget to tag me esp wanna see those old double barrels 


paindobaba said:


> actually I have this gun, plus few old English double barrel guns of my grandpa made in England, and two Turkish guns, I actually hate guns , the the nornico 233 is around 200 k pkr , some one told me thats why I wanted to know about it,



No doubt nice gun never faced any FTF or FTE issue even got my reservation about rotating barrel but it works like charm.not a gun for those who are looking for CC 


baqai said:


> I have a Stoegar Cougar 8000f (image for reference, i have it stock so looks just like it) its reliable and accurate, i love it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.beretta.com/en/stoeger-cougar-8000/


----------



## baqai

zulu said:


> No doubt nice gun never faced any FTF or FTE issue even got my reservation about rotating barrel but it works like charm.not a gun for those who are looking for CC



Never had any FTF or FTE and i am a very careless person when it comes to timely oiling and since prices of bullets have gone sky high i havent been to range in ages but still it fires  

yup it's not a CC gun, it's quiet bulky but fits like a glove in hands, i wanted (and still am in love) with CZ Duty but it was out of my budget at that time (around 8 years or so back) now the prices of these weapons have gone so up that one cannot even think about purchasing them, i got mine for around 55k and now it retails for around 180k

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Village life

zulu said:


> Really??as KHi main tu price kafi hai anyway its an nice gun to have in collection btw envy your collection if anytime u share the pics dont forget to tag me esp wanna see those old double barrels
> 
> 
> No doubt nice gun never faced any FTF or FTE issue even got my reservation about rotating barrel but it works like charm.not a gun for those who are looking for CC


sir nornico 233 is just under my bed and old English and new turkish guns are at my fram house I will post their pic and tag you,

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## zulu

no doubt great gun but for double tap need to change the grip (big hands).CZ is pure love i tried for CZ Rami 2075 but dealer not ready to sale as got 25 years old Balochistan all Pakistan most avoid book license missed for just 75K heard these days around 180K  
180 u quote is of stoeger couger ??last year i check was around 95K  


baqai said:


> Never had any FTF or FTE and i am a very careless person when it comes to timely oiling and since prices of bullets have gone sky high i havent been to range in ages but still it fires
> 
> yup it's not a CC gun, it's quiet bulky but fits like a glove in hands, i wanted (and still am in love) with CZ Duty but it was out of my budget at that time (around 8 years or so back) now the prices of these weapons have gone so up that one cannot even think about purchasing them, i got mine for around 55k and now it retails for around 180k



Thanx mate grandfather had some sab gai 1947 main he bought for 2500RS back than so u can get an idea kiya cheez hogi  


paindobaba said:


> sir nornico 233 is just under my bed and old English and new turkish guns are at my fram house I will post their pic and tag you,


----------



## Village life

zulu said:


> no doubt great gun but for double tap need to change the grip (big hands).CZ is pure love i tried for CZ Rami 2075 but dealer not ready to sale as got 25 years old Balochistan all Pakistan most avoid book license missed for just 75K heard these days around 180K
> 180 u quote is of stoeger couger ??last year i check was around 95K
> 
> 
> Thanx mate grandfather had some sab gai 1947 main he bought for 2500RS back than so u can get an idea kiya cheez hogi


hmmmm that must a big collector item, this is mine normico


----------



## zulu

About it i hope some expert would help u as i don't see or use any nornico on AK plateforum only AR 15 ones.u got farmhouse means ease in firing practice?? 


paindobaba said:


> hmmmm that must a big collector item, this is mine normico
> View attachment 553794


----------



## Village life

zulu said:


> About it i hope some expert would help u as i don't see or use any nornico on AK plateforum only AR 15 ones.u got farmhouse means ease in firing practice??


bro I was referring to your garndpas gun as collector item , and yes at our farm plenty of open space for practice, but the best result and hit on target I ever got was with WWR2 gun US caliber. 30m1, all 8 bullets in one inch circle in NCC,(first prize)and with w. c short gun a running rabid dog from 100 yards,

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## zulu

Very nice keep in practice also helps a lot ask your home dept of province about bump stock its nice addition only if laws permit .I asked here in sindh unki samjh hi nahi aaya what i was talking about 


paindobaba said:


> bro I was referring to your garndpas gun as collector item , and yes at our farm plenty of open space for practice, but the best result and hit on target I ever got was with WWR2 gun US caliber. 30m1, all 8 bullets in one inch circle in NCC,(first prize)and with w. c short gun a running rabid dog from 100 yards,

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Village life

zulu said:


> Very nice keep in practice also helps a lot ask your home dept of province about bump stock its nice addition only if laws permit .I asked here in sindh unki samjh hi nahi aaya what i was talking about


I am also in Sindh , well in Sindh you don't need to ask for permission if you ask for you don't get and if you do it you won't be asked,

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## zulu

u perfectly sum up the sindh situation  than check for ak plate forum myself too got russian 222 in this but issue like yrs its folding stock  


paindobaba said:


> I am also in Sindh , well in Sindh you don't need to ask for permission if you ask for you don't get and if you do it you won't be asked,


----------



## Village life

zulu said:


> u perfectly sum up the sindh situation  than check for ak plate forum myself too got russian 222 in this but issue like yrs its folding stock


actually I am not very fond of guns I really really hate them , all that me and my Bro,s have are due to some necessity year ago , now to me they just seem a burden , it's quite peace now in area where we have to move ,

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## zulu

Theek hai bhai jab phenk rahy hu call me main aa ky sab ly jaon ga  kiya baat karty hu bhai not saying to love it but keep it as deterrent for u and you family its never mean to fire it on anyone just showing it or fire in air will get desired results 


paindobaba said:


> actually I am not very fond of guns I really really hate them , all that me and my Bro,s have are due to some necessity year ago , now to me they just seem a burden , it's quite peace now in area where we have to move ,

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## karakoram

Cf 98 china mall ;-D

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Amaa'n

Foxtrot Alpha said:


> forgot to update the thread.....received couple of small parts for my build
> View attachment 553671


received Adjustable low profile gas block along with Gas tube......received Lower Small Parts buid kit that includes pivot pins, springs etc.... ordered the Upper and lower receivers from a Peshawar manufacturer, hope fully will be ready by next week

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mr.Cringeworth

The newest member to my AR family, Spikes tactical St-15 blackout.










@Foxtrot Alpha
@Ghareeb_Da_Baal @Mentee

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## zulu

Mashallah very nice if u share more details rifle and customization 


Mr.Cringeworth said:


> The newest member to my AR family, Spikes tactical St-15 blackout.
> View attachment 559380
> View attachment 559381
> View attachment 559382
> 
> @Foxtrot Alpha
> @Ghareeb_Da_Baal @Mentee


----------



## Mr.Cringeworth

zulu said:


> Mashallah very nice if u share more details rifle and customization


Its pretty much how i got it, but on top i got Chinese knock off of eotech hollow graphic site, on the side rail i have an original surefire torch with three modes and under the barrel i got a fore grip and torch combo. I don't think the fore grip is branded, most probably made in darra.



zulu said:


> Mashallah very nice if u share more details rifle and customization


I used to have this same configuration on one of my 222.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## zulu

.222 Sir hum dono tu phir rifle rifle bhai huway aarho bore but amazing gun in pic its looks like you ST 15 in short barrel or am i deceiving by pic angle ? overall amazing customization.reflex sight u using night vision compatible ? 


Mr.Cringeworth said:


> Its pretty much how i got it, but on top i got Chinese knock off of eotech hollow graphic site, on the side rail i have an original surefire torch with three modes and under the barrel i got a fore grip and torch combo. I don't think the fore grip is branded, most probably made in darra.
> 
> 
> I used to have this same configuration on one of my 222.
> View attachment 559439





Mr.Cringeworth said:


> Its pretty much how i got it, but on top i got Chinese knock off of eotech hollow graphic site, on the side rail i have an original surefire torch with three modes and under the barrel i got a fore grip and torch combo. I don't think the fore grip is branded, most probably made in darra.
> 
> 
> I used to have this same configuration on one of my 222.
> View attachment 559439


----------



## Mr.Cringeworth

zulu said:


> .222 Sir hum dono tu phir rifle rifle bhai huway aarho bore but amazing gun in pic its looks like you ST 15 in short barrel or am i deceiving by pic angle ? overall amazing customization.reflex sight u using night vision compatible ?


I think you're confusing two different rifles, the first one i posted is st-15 bore 223, and the one that gaurd is holding is 222 i posted that one just to compare the attachments.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## zulu

I was discussing both sir as got .222 myself my fav AK plate forum and your ST 15(AR plate forum) the pics u posted real beauty and as u used both love to know your opinion (if mods allow unlike pakguns here we just supposed to post pics only)


Mr.Cringeworth said:


> I think you're confusing two different rifles, the first one i posted is st-15 bore 223, and the one that gaurd is holding is 222 i posted that one just to compare the attachments.



Sir are u working on any project as in last pics u also posted some ?


Foxtrot Alpha said:


> received Adjustable low profile gas block along with Gas tube......received Lower Small Parts buid kit that includes pivot pins, springs etc.... ordered the Upper and lower receivers from a Peshawar manufacturer, hope fully will be ready by next week

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Amaa'n

zulu said:


> Sir are u working on any project as in last pics u also posted some ?


you guys addressing me as Sir, makes me feel like am 60 yr old.... but am just a kid working between two worlds....
To your OP...yes i am working on building my gun....it will be a will look like a sopmod blk 1.....i have the gas block and mlok rail to make it MK18, but the barrel length is too long and i hate it .....i will wait for 11.5inch nato barrel to hit market to build that later.....got the receiver imported from our neighbors......by June, my gun will be ready......wo worki slowly on it

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## zulu

Short barrel ??Sirrrr please share the project myself always rifle man yah used pistol,revolver shotguns but for me ultimate thing is rifle personal preference may be  about Sir issue i understand i may be lot younger than most of us but reason for calling u Sir is your DP unky ahtram main abhi change kar dain abby tabby start ho jaye ga  bhai @Mr.Cringeworth ki ST bhi mujhe short barrel laag rahi thi 10.5 inch 


Foxtrot Alpha said:


> you guys addressing me as Sir, makes me feel like am 60 yr old.... but am just a kid working between two worlds....
> To your OP...yes i am working on building my gun....it will be a will look like a sopmod blk 1.....i have the gas block and mlok rail to make it MK18, but the barrel length is too long and i hate it .....i will wait for 11.5inch nato barrel to hit market to build that later.....got the receiver imported from our neighbors......by June, my gun will be ready......wo worki slowly on it


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Foxtrot Alpha said:


> you guys addressing me as Sir, makes me feel like am 60 yr old.... but am just a kid working between two worlds....
> To your OP...yes i am working on building my gun....it will be a will look like a sopmod blk 1.....i have the gas block and mlok rail to make it MK18, but the barrel length is too long and i hate it .....i will wait for 11.5inch nato barrel to hit market to build that later.....got the receiver imported from our neighbors......by June, my gun will be ready......wo worki slowly on it


Lala humko bhi loop mein rakha karo.

Wish to build one myself.



zulu said:


> Short barrel ??Sirrrr please share the project myself always rifle man yah used pistol,revolver shotguns but for me ultimate thing is rifle personal preference may be  about Sir issue i understand i may be lot younger than most of us but reason for calling u Sir is your DP unky ahtram main abhi change kar dain abby tabby start ho jaye ga  bhai @Mr.Cringeworth ki ST bhi mujhe short barrel laag rahi thi 10.5 inch


The only revolver/handgun I would love to own is a Rhino.
Bc it’s expensive AF & cant find in local markrt.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Amaa'n

zulu said:


> Short barrel ??Sirrrr please share the project myself always rifle man yah used pistol,revolver shotguns but for me ultimate thing is rifle personal preference may be  about Sir issue i understand i may be lot younger than most of us but reason for calling u Sir is your DP unky ahtram main abhi change kar dain abby tabby start ho jaye ga  bhai @Mr.Cringeworth ki ST bhi mujhe short barrel laag rahi thi 10.5 inch


At the moment i have the standard nato barrel 14.5 inch length, hence build will be simple sopmod blk 1 build......later whn i can get 11.5 inch barrel, if and when avavailab then will think about it.....



DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Lala humko bhi loop mein rakha karo.
> 
> Wish to build one myself.
> 
> 
> The only revolver/handgun I would love to own is a Rhino.
> Bc it’s expensive AF & cant find in local markrt.
> View attachment 559728
> View attachment 559729
> View attachment 559730


Sure sure brother, will tag you for next update....i will try to share last pic i have of the gun

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## zulu

Chiappa Rhino .357 main ?kyn ramzan main dil jalaty hu bhai ISB main sab import permitt sab ly liya tha asal issue par giyaa USA main khud wahan hu tu banda kuch kar pata hai US customs and ATF guide so well state dept sy bhi kuch certificate laina hota hai all easy bus asal issue aata hai US supplier jo ship py ready hu .KIssi ko weapon import business start karna chahyee shoq bhi poora plus profit??sirf Glock ki price sy idea kar lain 


DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Lala humko bhi loop mein rakha karo.
> 
> Wish to build one myself.
> 
> 
> The only revolver/handgun I would love to own is a Rhino.
> Bc it’s expensive AF & cant find in local markrt.
> View attachment 559728
> View attachment 559729
> View attachment 559730


----------



## Möbius Curve

Foxtrot Alpha said:


> sharing pics for all weapons except one....nothing too fancy.....
> View attachment 538628
> View attachment 538629
> View attachment 538630
> View attachment 538631
> View attachment 538632
> View attachment 538633
> View attachment 538634
> View attachment 538635
> View attachment 538636
> View attachment 538637
> View attachment 538638
> View attachment 538639
> View attachment 538640



That's Daudson's Trushot. Can you elaborate the performance of Trushot and specially about the Barrel Quality. Are their barrels Chrome Lined, Cold Hammer Forged, Stainless Steel, or simply milled & machined? 

I have tried to ask, but looks like they cannot understand me. Also, please just share the close view photos of barrel of Trushot, I am interested to see inside. 

Thanks.


----------



## Amaa'n

Möbius Curve said:


> That's Daudson's Trushot. Can you elaborate the performance of Trushot and specially about the Barrel Quality. Are their barrels Chrome Lined, Cold Hammer Forged, Stainless Steel, or simply milled & machined?
> 
> I have tried to ask, but looks like they cannot understand me. Also, please just share the close view photos of barrel of Trushot, I am interested to see inside.
> 
> Thanks.


at the moment i sit 1000s of miles away from the weapon so won't be able to share any close up pictures of the weapon.....barrel is chrome lined, can't say anything else about it because am not sure about those myself.
weapon is good and sturdy for the price I paid atleast better than other local made weapons that lack consistency....weapon belongs to my sibling and we fired only 150 rounds that included zol fmj, zol match and a box of desi ammo.....that zero fte / ftf....strike on the primer was center and hard enough....can't say more

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Amaa'n

Update:
More parts came in -

Mil Spec buffer tube
Parts on order & awaiting delivery:

Butt stock
Muzzle Brake
Parts to Order:

Rail System
Pistol Grip
Trigger Group
Inshallah by end of June, my baby will be ready.....

@DESERT FIGHTER

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Sine Nomine

Foxtrot Alpha said:


> Update:
> More parts came in -
> 
> Mil Spec buffer tube
> Parts on order & awaiting delivery:
> 
> Butt stock
> Muzzle Brake
> Parts to Order:
> 
> Rail System
> Pistol Grip
> Trigger Group
> Inshallah by end of June, my baby will be ready.....


Mubarakan


----------



## Amaa'n

MUSTAKSHAF said:


> Mubarakan


thanks man....every time the person hands me the package i get excited....very unfortunate that i am not able to get all the parts in in one go....imagine a person traveling through airport with bag full of goodies....


----------



## Sine Nomine

Foxtrot Alpha said:


> thanks man....every time the person hands me the package i get excited....very unfortunate that i am not able to get all the parts in in one go....imagine a person traveling through airport with bag full of goodies....


Haye haye and paying huge taxes.I sorted out this long time ago,get parts through courier bit by bit

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Amaa'n

MUSTAKSHAF said:


> Haye haye and paying huge taxes.I sorted out this long time ago,get parts through courier bit by bit


yes....i used some material from Aliexpress...and it is really quality stuff ---like i got adjustable steel Gas Block, it is pretty decent for the price and rigid....although am not using it atm....i also ordered the Gas Tube from there...ago quality stuff....

rest of the stuff i have been getting through Canada.....someone had been traveling in & out of the country so i got other stuff from there.....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## zulu

Lucky u.ordered an gun sight from chinese site 3 times cheaper than local market imposed by post office here  tried same from USA ask friend to bring me guns provided all related documents import permit,state dept and ATF approval manhos ko sun kar hi heart attack aa giya 


MUSTAKSHAF said:


> Haye haye and paying huge taxes.I sorted out this long time ago,get parts through courier bit by bit

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Huțan_Gabriel

I have a M92FS Black. Really a nice pistol. I use him when I go at hunting for more than 3 days in the forest. Can be a very good defence friend in the forest.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## B.K.N

My gun gun locker

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## CodeforFood

a good 10mm is your best friend in the woods for a pistol while hunting

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ebrahym

OCguy said:


> Part of the collection:
> 
> 
> View attachment 545128


forgive but is that ak .22???? it does not quite look like a real AK

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Oruc

shotgun
pistol


----------



## ebrahym

Mr.Cringeworth said:


> My M4 collection,
> Original colt made in Hartford,CT.
> View attachment 545296
> View attachment 545297
> 
> Spike tactical M4 made in Apopka, FL just bought 2 days ago.
> View attachment 545299
> View attachment 545300
> 
> And some collection of different calibres of ammo, 5.56, 5.45, 7.62, 9mm, 30 bore.
> View attachment 545307
> View attachment 545308
> View attachment 545310
> 
> Enjoy.


you must be a dealer
there is no way you can import weapons with current tax duty and have that much ammo with current laws...... or you don't live in Pakistan or you are a grade 20 or above serving or retired ...........
either tell me one of it is true or tell me how can i get it for myself


----------



## Maarkhoor

Mr.Cringeworth said:


> My M4 collection,
> Original colt made in Hartford,CT.
> View attachment 545296
> View attachment 545297
> 
> Spike tactical M4 made in Apopka, FL just bought 2 days ago.
> View attachment 545299
> View attachment 545300
> 
> And some collection of different calibres of ammo, 5.56, 5.45, 7.62, 9mm, 30 bore.
> View attachment 545307
> View attachment 545308
> View attachment 545310
> 
> Enjoy.


You seems to be in USA and you have loads of ammo, what are you planing? 

You must be careful, man....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## B.K.N

ebrahym said:


> you must be a dealer
> there is no way you can import weapons with current tax duty and have that much ammo with current laws...... or you don't live in Pakistan or you are a grade 20 or above serving or retired ...........
> either tell me one of it is true or tell me how can i get it for myself



Or maybe is from fata or Balochistan



Maarkhoor said:


> You seems to be in USA and you have loads of ammo, what are you planing?
> 
> You must be careful, man....



Waisay yeh logon to itni sari guns rakhnay ka shauq kyon hota hai


----------



## Maarkhoor

Brass Knuckles said:


> Waisay yeh logon to itni sari guns rakhnay ka shauq kyon hota hai


I do have many guns and I think it is in genes, my father love guns but as he growing older his hobby of cleaning and buying new guns vanished.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## B.K.N

Maarkhoor said:


> I do have many guns and I think it is in genes, my father love guns but as he growing older his hobby of cleaning and buying new guns vanished.



So those guns are just decoration pieces


----------



## Well.wisher

Meri adaaen...


----------



## Maarkhoor

Brass Knuckles said:


> So they are just decoration pieces


Yes most of the times but all guns are perfectly working if need arises.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## B.K.N

Well.wisher said:


> Meri adaaen...



Aap ki adain goli Marti hain

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Maarkhoor

Well.wisher said:


> Meri adaaen...


Yeh adayen, yeh nigahien yeh isharay toba,
Inn sharaboun ko sar e aam lutaya na karo. 

Hum iss liye zalim tera charcha nahien kartey,
Ashiq kabhi mashooq ko ruswa nahien kartey.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Well.wisher

Brass Knuckles said:


> Aap ki adain goli Marti hain


Aaho g .. 


Maarkhoor said:


> Yeh adayen, yeh nigahien yeh isharay toba,
> Inn sharaboun ko sar e aam lutaya na karo.
> 
> Hum iss liye zalim tera charcha nahien kartey,
> Ashiq kabhi mashooq ko ruswa nahien kartey.



My adaaen Not for u chaacha 
.


----------



## B.K.N

Well.wisher said:


> Aaho g ..



Kash hamari bhi aesi adayen hotin


----------



## ebrahym

Brass Knuckles said:


> Or maybe is from fata or Balochistan


he still cannot legally own this much ammo ....... while Pakistan does not restrict firearms ........ they do restrict ammo .............. the only explanation is if he is a dealer or a high up ........


----------



## B.K.N

ebrahym said:


> he still cannot legally own this much ammo ....... while Pakistan does not restrict firearms ........ they do restrict ammo .............. the only explanation is if he is a dealer or a high up ........



Or maybe buying ammo illegally


----------



## Maarkhoor

Well.wisher said:


> My adaaen Not for u chaacha



And my poetry also not for you, puppy killer aunty


----------



## Well.wisher

Brass Knuckles said:


> Kash hamari bhi aesi adayen hotin


Bus apny apny talent ki bat ha , kbhi ghuroor nhi kia 


Maarkhoor said:


> And my poetry also not for you, puppy killer aunty



Quote to mjhy hi kia gya tha , kher ab sharmindagi se bachny k liye aap keh sakty ho esa


----------



## ebrahym

Brass Knuckles said:


> Or maybe buying ammo illegally


its not that easy
especially with current security environment .......... its doable but not easy


----------



## B.K.N

ebrahym said:


> its not that easy
> especially with current security environment .......... its doable but not easy



Yahan log biktay Hain aur aap samjhtay Hain goliyan nhi bikti

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mr.Cringeworth

ebrahym said:


> you must be a dealer
> there is no way you can import weapons with current tax duty and have that much ammo with current laws...... or you don't live in Pakistan or you are a grade 20 or above serving or retired ...........
> either tell me one of it is true or tell me how can i get it for myself


I'm neither of them, some of the rifles are bought from a friend whose father used to be in customs and most of these are bought from weapons dealers you just need to know the right person you can't imagine the stuff these guys have.
Regarding the licenses the government opened license registration last year its closed now they had a quota of 12000 licences you just need to have good connections and you can get a license.in my case my dealer wrote recommendation letters for me, half of my licenses still got rejected i applied for 24 they said they're over the quota.



Maarkhoor said:


> You seems to be in USA and you have loads of ammo, what are you planing?
> 
> You must be careful, man....


Nah man i live in Lahore, muslim town LOL



Brass Knuckles said:


> Or maybe is from fata or Balochistan
> 
> 
> 
> Waisay yeh logon to itni sari guns rakhnay ka shauq kyon hota hai


Shoq ka koi mol nai bhai.



ebrahym said:


> he still cannot legally own this much ammo ....... while Pakistan does not restrict firearms ........ they do restrict ammo .............. the only explanation is if he is a dealer or a high up ........


Dude this is nothing i can own triple times than this ammo and it'll still be legal, i have more than 35 licences in my household and most of them have a limit of more than 500 rounds each. And why do you keep saying I'm a dealer? im not, i do have very good connections with some though.



Maarkhoor said:


> You seems to be in USA and you have loads of ammo, what are you planing?
> 
> You must be careful, man....


Man I'm hoarding the ammo for 5.56 since i heard they're stopping the import, my dealer says it's gonna go over 500 rupees per round in future so I'm saving i used to buy 1 round for 60 rupees a couple of months ago.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CodeforFood

Brass Knuckles said:


> Or maybe is from fata or Balochistan
> 
> 
> 
> Waisay yeh logon to itni sari guns rakhnay ka shauq kyon hota hai


Shauq ka koi mul nahin...
If you like guns and shooting sport in general, you will not be asking that question.



Maarkhoor said:


> I do have many guns and I think it is in genes, my father love guns but as he growing older his hobby of cleaning and buying new guns vanished.


There is no fact in that. My father did not ever dreamt of owning a gun and here I am in to target shooting, archery, defensive shooting etc..


----------



## ebrahym

Mr.Cringeworth said:


> Dude this is nothing i can own triple times than this ammo and it'll still be legal, i have more than 35 licences in my household and most of them have a limit of more than 500 rounds each. And why do you keep saying I'm a dealer? im not, i do have very good connections with some though.


I understand ......... 35 licenses ....... thats some household.
last time i checked 2 licenses were the limit per person.
did you apply 24 licenses all for yourself?
also can you specify the province you live in?



Mr.Cringeworth said:


> Man I'm hoarding the ammo for 5.56 since i heard they're stopping the import, my dealer says it's gonna go over 500 rupees per round in future so I'm saving i used to buy 1 round for 60 rupees a couple of months ago.


we have local ammo now in 223 and 222 ...... sells for much less i guess .........not very high quality ...... just clean your rifle after 1000 rounds

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mr.Cringeworth

ebrahym said:


> I understand ......... 35 licenses ....... thats some household.
> last time i checked 2 licenses were the limit per person.
> did you apply 24 licenses all for yourself?
> also can you specify the province you live in?
> 
> 
> we have local ammo now in 223 and 222 ...... sells for much less i guess .........not very high quality ...... just clean your rifle after 1000 rounds


Yes i applied for 24, i knew not all of them are gonna get approved, as long as i remember they're not issuing licenses if you go by yourself you can apply but you might get rejected but if you get a good dealer who has good connections and is in the business for a long time, if he writes a letter for you (they know all the loopholes) he might state you have a need for these licenses for security purposes and he can vouch for you than you have a very good chance and this way you can also apply more than 2 licenses.



ebrahym said:


> also can you specify the province you live in?


I live in Lahore, always have.


----------



## ebrahym

Mr.Cringeworth said:


> I live in Lahore, always have.


people don't usually realize this but Punjab has most lenient laws for firearm ownership in Pakistan ..................... they think KPK or Balochistan has more guns but dont realize that most of them dont carry on a license and most of firearms there would be considered as illegal......... but Punjab has far more "legal" firearms ownership than anywhere in Pakistan ...............

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mr.Cringeworth

ebrahym said:


> people don't usually realize this but Punjab has most lenient laws for firearm ownership in Pakistan ..................... they think KPK or Balochistan has more guns but dont realize that most of them dont carry on a license and most of firearms there would be considered as illegal......... but Punjab has far more "legal" firearms ownership than anywhere in Pakistan ...............


I second that.


----------



## B.K.N

ebrahym said:


> but Punjab has far more "legal"



In Punjab everything is pb even auto shotguns most of people in Punjab have 30 bore pistols or pump action and semi shotguns only a very small number of people own Kalashnikovs or other rifles


----------



## ebrahym

Brass Knuckles said:


> In Punjab everything is pb even auto shotguns most of people in Punjab have 30 bore pistols or pump action and semi shotguns only a very small number of people own Kalashnikovs or other rifles


you would be surprised to know the number of Kalashs they have ........ but yes riflemen trend is not catching on in Pakistan........


----------



## A1Kaid

I'm thinking about buying a new pistol. Any suggestions you guys have?


----------



## B.K.N

A1Kaid said:


> I'm thinking about buying a new pistol. Any suggestions you guys have?


Here is my suggestion






Pros of buying this pistol

You won't be able to harm any with it so no chance of getting arrested
Higher ammo capacity

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CodeforFood

A1Kaid said:


> I'm thinking about buying a new pistol. Any suggestions you guys have?


what kind of need you have?(handgun, rifle(tactical, hunting etc), scatter guns)
Home defense
Carry
Target shooting

I recently acquired a beretta 1300 comp awesome scatter gun...


----------



## Arsalan

I am looking for a gun for home defense. Talked to some members here was well, @Foxtrot Alpha remember? I asked you self-defense at that time, its mainly home defense and i will like to buy a pistol.

However as i was told back then, the weapons import is banned so its not a good time to buy. Plus new license are also not allowed i suppose. For me, it means waiting for now!


----------



## zulu

For carrying or just home security ??? @Arsalan check pakguns too if license open they post quickly before its close again 


A1Kaid said:


> I'm thinking about buying a new pistol. Any suggestions you guys have?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arsalan

zulu said:


> For carrying or just home security ??? @Arsalan check pakguns too if license open they post quickly before its close again


Yeah i need to check on PakGuns too. Have been lazy really, been thinking of checking there and making an account for years now.

Need the pistol for home def. Wont be carrying much if at all.


----------



## zulu

Than any full/semi concealed frame would do the job nicely depending on your budget u will get lots of choices dont go for full cc prices are lot higher of them.before buying may i suggest must check its review on pakguns i choose stoeger couger that way they also provide reference to specific dealer if possible hopefully it will get u discount too  


Arsalan said:


> Yeah i need to check on PakGuns too. Have been lazy really, been thinking of checking there and making an account for years now.
> 
> Need the pistol for home def. Wont be carrying much if at all.


----------



## Arsalan

zulu said:


> Than any full/semi concealed frame would do the job nicely depending on your budget u will get lots of choices dont go for full cc prices are lot higher of them.before buying may i suggest must check its review on pakguns i choose stoeger couger that way they also provide reference to specific dealer if possible hopefully it will get u discount too


I may even shorten up the process. Have a few members here i can trust with this, Couger Stoeger have been mentioned by them as well. The problem right now is import is banned so the prices are way higher than they were and the license. Will keep an eye on these two, ask for a suggestion here again and just buy.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hussain0216

I come and go from Pakistan so haven't invested properly in a home defence gun but I want to spend more time here so am looking to get something serious

In the meantime

I have a AK-44
A 30 Bore
And a desi shot gun

Yesterday I thought I'd get some practice with the 30 bore pistol and the damn thing was louuuud


----------



## Sine Nomine

Mr.Cringeworth said:


> Yes i applied for 24, i knew not all of them are gonna get approved, as long as i remember they're not issuing licenses if you go by yourself you can apply but you might get rejected but if you get a good dealer who has good connections and is in the business for a long time, if he writes a letter for you (they know all the loopholes) he might state you have a need for these licenses for security purposes and he can vouch for you than you have a very good chance and this way you can also apply more than 2 licenses.


Wow
There are many agents roaming in district courts area,who would help you in getting one,you just just have to pay good amount.
Even during ban,they would get you one in back dates.



Arsalan said:


> I may even shorten up the process. Have a few members here i can trust with this, Couger Stoeger have been mentioned by them as well. The problem right now is import is banned so the prices are way higher than they were and the license. Will keep an eye on these two, ask for a suggestion here again and just buy.


MP-446 Viking or POF B6 are good to go.


----------



## Mr.Cringeworth

hussain0216 said:


> I come and go from Pakistan so haven't invested properly in a home defence gun but I want to spend more time here so am looking to get something serious
> 
> In the meantime
> 
> I have a AK-44
> A 30 Bore
> And a desi shot gun
> 
> Yesterday I thought I'd get some practice with the 30 bore pistol and the damn thing was louuuud


A 44 is not reliable i will never trust it with my life.


----------



## hussain0216

Mr.Cringeworth said:


> A 44 is not reliable i will never trust it with my life.



Its desi made again and I know what you mean, its been fired numerous times by friends, cousins etc and its been ok

It'll do for meantime but I will be looking for something better

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mr.Cringeworth

hussain0216 said:


> Its desi made again and I know what you mean, its been fired numerous times by friends, cousins etc and its been ok
> 
> It'll do for meantime but I will be looking for something better


The main reason i don't like it is that it uses a regular 7.62 mag but the bullets are shorter and that causes feeding issues.


----------



## A1Kaid

zulu said:


> For carrying or just home security ??? @Arsalan check pakguns too if license open they post quickly before its close again



Carrying


----------



## zulu

Price range ?


A1Kaid said:


> Carrying


----------



## A1Kaid

zulu said:


> Price range ?


 
Max $750 USD


----------



## zulu

Wait a minute are u living in US???Yaar phir tu tum hamary sath mazaq kar rahy hu  u can easily go by caliber lots of choicesin US here in Pakistan issue is very few available and their prices are ridiculously high.Whats your fav caliber it would be fun suggesting some for u  (in PAK 9mm is king )


A1Kaid said:


> Max $750 USD


----------



## CodeforFood

A1Kaid said:


> Max $750 USD


what do you currently own?
you looking for 9mm, 380, 40, 45, 10mm?
I carry p365 (loving it) and looking at G30 possibly as an option for 45.


----------



## B.K.N

Mr.Cringeworth said:


> A 44 is not reliable i will never trust it with my life.



What about 8mm kalashankov with wide magazine like g3


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Brass Knuckles said:


> What about 8mm kalashankov with wide magazine like g3


 Desi bro.
One of our boys had it. Once he was firing in full auto and the barrel cracked.
It didnt go boom but it “leaked”, injuring him .. thankfully not too seriously.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SecularNationalist

karakoram said:


> Cf 98 china mall ;-D


CF98 original made in china gun is no joke.Actually a very good gun.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Whats the best budget gun for everday carry? I just received a license and dont want to carry S&W or other expensive guns.


----------



## hussain0216

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Whats the best budget gun for everday carry? I just received a license and dont want to carry S&W or other expensive guns.



What about daudsons

If you email them they will send you a company brochure


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

@Foxtrot Alpha @Mr.Cringeworth



hussain0216 said:


> What about daudsons
> 
> If you email them they will send you a company brochure


Not sure man, i want something reliable.

Like a zastava 911 or something similiar.


----------



## Amaa'n

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Whats the best budget gun for everday carry? I just received a license and dont want to carry S&W or other expensive guns.


depends on your carry style and how deep your pockets go, how you define budget gun....
with all this being said any imported new firearm these days is 80k - 100k .....and that too chinese...

if you are able to find someone who is willing to sell his personal weapon than you may get that cheap....

now if you want a weapon with which you don't have to play with and under 50k, then look for Trushot compact or DSA Nine (Glock lookalike) ....both are sturdy and reliable guns....

If you want something with which you can play then Glocks made by Haji Insaaf Shah & Royal Arms are proven to be reliable these days with lowest failure rate....to increase the reliability factor, spend an extra 10k and get original Mags for glock you can have that from local market.....spend a bit more out of your pocket and swap out the complete firing pin assembly ...that if you can have someone bring in the striker assembly from US / Canada in their checked luggage....it is just pins and springs so no issue at all with customs....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Foxtrot Alpha said:


> depends on your carry style and how deep your pockets go, how you define budget gun....
> with all this being said any imported new firearm these days is 80k - 100k .....and that too chinese...
> 
> if you are able to find someone who is willing to sell his personal weapon than you may get that cheap....
> 
> now if you want a weapon with which you don't have to play with and under 50k, then look for Trushot compact or DSA Nine (Glock lookalike) ....both are sturdy and reliable guns....
> 
> If you want something with which you can play then Glocks made by Haji Insaaf Shah & Royal Arms are proven to be reliable these days with lowest failure rate....to increase the reliability factor, spend an extra 10k and get original Mags for glock you can have that from local market.....spend a bit more out of your pocket and swap out the complete firing pin assembly ...that if you can have someone bring in the striker assembly from US / Canada in their checked luggage....it is just pins and springs so no issue at all with customs....


I was lookin under the 100K range, but im not keen on buying chinese or DSA.

More like CZ,Taurus, Viking range. Used to be quiet cheaper and under the 100K range. So yeah, budget is a bit flexible.



Foxtrot Alpha said:


> depends on your carry style and how deep your pockets go, how you define budget gun....
> with all this being said any imported new firearm these days is 80k - 100k .....and that too chinese...
> 
> if you are able to find someone who is willing to sell his personal weapon than you may get that cheap....
> 
> now if you want a weapon with which you don't have to play with and under 50k, then look for Trushot compact or DSA Nine (Glock lookalike) ....both are sturdy and reliable guns....
> 
> If you want something with which you can play then Glocks made by Haji Insaaf Shah & Royal Arms are proven to be reliable these days with lowest failure rate....to increase the reliability factor, spend an extra 10k and get original Mags for glock you can have that from local market.....spend a bit more out of your pocket and swap out the complete firing pin assembly ...that if you can have someone bring in the striker assembly from US / Canada in their checked luggage....it is just pins and springs so no issue at all with customs....


Everyday carry, “car carry”.


----------



## Amaa'n

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> I was lookin under the 100K range, but im not keen on buying chinese or DSA.
> 
> More like CZ,Taurus, Viking range. Used to be quiet cheaper and under the 100K range. So yeah, budget is a bit flexible.
> 
> 
> Everyday carry, “car carry”.


look for Ez9 / CZ999 Scoprion , Canik Shark, Kanuni S, they should be in range of 110k-130k ..... I will check with the friend from Mil .... he had an EZ9 Compact ...should be under 100k....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Foxtrot Alpha said:


> look for Ez9 / CZ999 Scoprion , Canik Shark, Kanuni S, they should be in range of 110k-130k ..... I will check with the friend from Mil .... he had an EZ9 Compact ...should be under 100k....


I sent an email to DSA guys after checking out their products. pakguns is down and I dont know anybody who owns a DSA weapon, but sir, their short/bullpup type shotgun won my heart and if its cheap (has to be) Id love to buy one.







And they do custom engraving/chrome plating. Aur kya chahiye.



Foxtrot Alpha said:


> look for Ez9 / CZ999 Scoprion , Canik Shark, Kanuni S, they should be in range of 110k-130k ..... I will check with the friend from Mil .... he had an EZ9 Compact ...should be under 100k....


This one would make a good car trunk shotgun.

Share your experience with DSA, ever owned one?


----------



## Amaa'n

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> I sent an email to DSA guys after checking out their products. pakguns is down and I dont know anybody who owns a DSA weapon, but sir, their short/bullpup type shotgun won my heart and if its cheap (has to be) Id love to buy one.
> 
> View attachment 591264
> 
> 
> And they do custom engraving/chrome plating. Aur kya chahiye.
> 
> 
> This one would make a good car trunk shotgun.
> 
> Share your experience with DSA, ever owned one?


I do own a Trushot and a relative owns DSA Shotgun (Security / pump action). weapons are great and sturdy. They are reliable. If you have an issue with the weapon just take it to their workshop in Peshawar and they can take care of you and the weapon itself. 
They are working with PAC these days on provision of different equipment to them for ARF & MRF

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## naseebkhanniazi

Can any one tell me about the price of pof 5 sami automatic 9mm and where it is available


----------



## SecularNationalist

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Whats the best budget gun for everday carry? I just received a license and dont want to carry S&W or other expensive guns.


Sarlismaz POF licensed manufactured will give you a bang for a buck.
And why you need to carry a gun everyday with you? Are you a Hitman working for altaf Bhai in Karachi

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

SecularNationalist said:


> Sarlismaz POF licensed manufactured will give you a bang for a buck.
> And why you need to carry a gun everyday with you? Are you a Hitman working for altaf Bhai in Karachi


Im moving back to Balochistan. I need some protection & dont want to carry an expensive handgun like S&W or Berreta.

Usually carry my old makarov and want to replace it. So a new handgun or a tactical shotgun for car carrying.

Im actually considering Dsa shotgun.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SecularNationalist

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Im moving back to Balochistan. I need some protection & dont want to carry an expensive handgun like S&W or Berreta.
> 
> Usually carry my old makarov and want to replace it. So a new handgun or a tactical shotgun for car carrying.
> 
> Im actually considering Dsa shotgun.
> 
> View attachment 592245


Yes in a remote and less populated place like baluchistan you need some gun with you. Still my advice is to get POF sarlismaz.
I am a proud owner of DSA pump action shotgun. Father bought it in 2003. But that's a 7 shot repeater. 6 in the tube one in chamber.
Excellent and reliable weapon. Paid 32000 pkr in 2003 no idea what's the price these days.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A1Kaid

Anyone have experience with the Turkish made Canik pistols? They are quite cheap.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CodeforFood

A1Kaid said:


> Anyone have experience with the Turkish made Canik pistols? They are quite cheap.


shot Canik tp9sf once. Great guns. modelled after walthers.


----------



## TsAr

A1Kaid said:


> Anyone have experience with the Turkish made Canik pistols? They are quite cheap.


I think you are talking about USA, Caniks are good, most of the weapons factories in Turkey are upto Nato standard.

@Foxtrot Alpha have you shot with DSA TruShoot?


----------



## Amaa'n

TsAr said:


> @Foxtrot Alpha have you shot with DSA TruShoot?


Yes, own one


----------



## TsAr

Foxtrot Alpha said:


> Yes, own one


Sir jee thori roshni dal dain, looking to buy one, they have a new gun as well DSA Nine have you also shot with it...



Foxtrot Alpha said:


> Yes, own one


is it better then the local cloned plocks


----------



## Amaa'n

TsAr said:


> Sir jee thori roshni dal dain, looking to buy one, they have a new gun as well DSA Nine have you also shot with it...
> 
> 
> is it better then the local cloned plocks


i saw DSA nine prototype back in 2018, it looked nice and solid. didn't get the chance to try the final version so far, nor do i know anyone who owns one. I would get it over glocks since I know dsa products are tested properly.

however with local glocks it's again about who makes it, and how it was tested before getting done with the final payment....if you are not well versed with weapons i would advise you against getting local glocks


----------



## TsAr

Foxtrot Alpha said:


> i saw DSA nine prototype back in 2018, it looked nice and solid. didn't get the chance to try the final version so far, nor do i know anyone who owns one. I would get it over glocks since I know dsa products are tested properly.
> 
> however with local glocks it's again about who makes it, and how it was tested before getting done with the final payment....if you are not well versed with weapons i would advise you against getting local glocks


I am in the process of buying a gun, would you recommend DSA TruShoot....Would be be able to suggest a gun maker who makes good clones...


----------



## Cent4

What is wrong with the thumbnail image for this thread


----------



## JohnWick007

A1Kaid said:


> Anyone have experience with the Turkish made Canik pistols? They are quite cheap.


Can you please tell me what models of Canik are readily available in Pakistan?
Also what are the recent prices for them?
Thinking of getting a Canik for myself....


----------



## Thorough Pro

don't do that, I have been struggling to not post pics of my beloved toys.



ptldM3 said:


> Still want to upgrade my AK stock and get an Eotech.
> 
> 
> View attachment 315921


----------



## Fusuoy

can we import weapons to pakistan legally?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JohnWick007

Fusuoy said:


> can we import weapons to pakistan legally?


As far as I know, imports for arms are banned in Pakistan right now, except for army or government officials.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Fusuoy

that sucks, oh well
that does leave a market for domestic weapon makers to make quality stuff if they so desire
i have an idea for something like that


----------



## Fusuoy

its a 223/545 rifle that shares characteristics of multiple weapon systems


----------



## Baloch Pakistani

A1Kaid said:


> I'm thinking about buying a new pistol. Any suggestions you guys have?


So what did you select?


----------



## CatSultan

I've got a ruger 10/22. I hope to get an AR15 one day.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Fusuoy

i want a plk pistol


----------



## MilSpec

@DESERT FIGHTER @SQ8 @Horus Pick it up, the gold AK.
Not kidding that things value will double if you could hold it for a few years. If you are not interested, we could work out a deal.








Toshakhana gifts worth millions of rupees put on auction


ISLAMABAD: The government has decided to auction various items available in the Toshakhana of the Cabinet Division.These items range from a L.U. Chopard watch worth Rs17.5 million to a Rolex watch...




www.thenews.com.pk

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

MilSpec said:


> @DESERT FIGHTER @SQ8 @Horus Pick it up, the gold AK.
> Not kidding that things value will double if you could hold it for a few years. If you are not interested, we could work out a deal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toshakhana gifts worth millions of rupees put on auction
> 
> 
> ISLAMABAD: The government has decided to auction various items available in the Toshakhana of the Cabinet Division.These items range from a L.U. Chopard watch worth Rs17.5 million to a Rolex watch...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.thenews.com.pk


Yeah I saw that gold plated krink. At 600K thats a real steal. But im sure its already sold or somebody near and dear has his eyes on it.


----------



## Imran Khan




----------



## TsAr

Imran Khan said:


> View attachment 684449


Wow gold plated, is this the famous MQM wali TT.


----------



## fatman17

Japanese Sword WW2 era, war booty. 
Baretta 9mm 
Repeater Rifle. 22 Winchester

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## fatman17

Pictures shortly


fatman17 said:


> Japanese Sword WW2 era, war booty.
> Baretta 9mm
> Repeater Rifle. 22 Winchester


----------



## Aryeih Leib

What is better than a Peka (Saqeela) A Craft-Converted Bullpup Peka 

Syrian is just crazy inventors


----------



## Irfan Baloch

is anyone aware of good gun dealer in Pindi Islamabad?
I am looking for .22 LR rifle , local or imported. 
while visiting Islamabad., and going to a trip to northern areas


----------



## PDF

Irfan Baloch said:


> is anyone aware of good gun dealer in Pindi Islamabad?
> I am looking for .22 LR rifle , local or imported.
> while visiting Islamabad., and going to a trip to northern areas


@Foxtrot Alpha

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Amaa'n

Irfan Baloch said:


> is anyone aware of good gun dealer in Pindi Islamabad?
> I am looking for .22 LR rifle , local or imported.
> while visiting Islamabad., and going to a trip to northern areas


nothing much to see in Pindi market, try Badar ud din at haathi chowk, saddar or Fazal Sons next to Badar ud din....he had few pieces of .22lr 

second place would be to do to Khatak arms on Liaqat road near College road entrance , next to HBL bank....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Irfan Baloch

Foxtrot Alpha said:


> nothing much to see in Pindi market, try Badar ud din at haathi chowk, saddar or Fazal Sons next to Badar ud din....he had few pieces of .22lr
> 
> second place would be to do to Khatak arms on Liaqat road near College road entrance , next to HBL bank....


you wrote had. are there no worthy collections?
I am thinking if I should bring one with me from my UK visit ? big turn off are fakes and insincere dealers and private sellers trying to fleece money off you and concealing faults.
I will take the discussion to private conversation. are you based in pindi?


----------



## Amaa'n

Irfan Baloch said:


> you wrote had. are there no worthy collections?
> are you based in pindi?


used to be but not any more, but i know my way around arm market in Pindi, lahore & KPK...

dealers that i have mentioned above are trusted ones, they have been in the market for years and well known...
Importing a fire arm is another story in itself....


----------



## TsAr

Irfan Baloch said:


> you wrote had. are there no worthy collections?
> I am thinking if I should bring one with me from my UK visit ? big turn off are fakes and insincere dealers and private sellers trying to fleece money off you and concealing faults.
> I will take the discussion to private conversation. are you based in pindi?


Khattak and sons are trusted fellows. Talk to Waheed there.


----------



## Irfan Baloch

TsAr said:


> Khattak and sons are trusted fellows. Talk to Waheed there.


that name keeps coming up. I will look them up and make a call first before making a visit. I have chosen CZ 457 LR for now but will check if they have anything from Hatsan. that Turkish company makes ok guns for a reasonable prices.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TsAr

Irfan Baloch said:


> that name keeps coming up. I will look them up and make a call first before making a visit. I have chosen CZ 457 LR for now but will check if they have anything from Hatsan. that Turkish company makes ok guns for a reasonable prices.


Bought a hatsan Escort from them on Monday. Waheed 0334-0033440.


----------



## Irfan Baloch

TsAr said:


> Bought a hatsan Escort from them on Monday. Waheed 0334-0033440.


lets chat .
I am coming ext year march April time


----------



## TsAr

Irfan Baloch said:


> lets chat .
> I am coming ext year march April time


Bismillah, most welcome Irfan bhai.....


----------



## CatSultan

Irfan Baloch said:


> is anyone aware of good gun dealer in Pindi Islamabad?
> I am looking for .22 LR rifle , local or imported.
> while visiting Islamabad., and going to a trip to northern areas


ruger 10/22


A1Kaid said:


> Anyone have experience with the Turkish made Canik pistols? They are quite cheap.


I shot the canik tp9 elite combat edition. It had a lot of recoil for a gun that big. My Taurus is tiny compared to the Canik but it has way less recoil.


----------



## Irfan Baloch

CatSultan said:


> ruger 10/22
> 
> I shot the canik tp9 elite combat edition. It had a lot of recoil for a gun that big. My Taurus is tiny compared to the Canik but it has way less recoil.


I am after bolt action
not semi auto.
i have short listed CZ 457


----------



## Baibars_1260

My gun locker.

1. Remington 66 - 22 LR self loader 
(Vintage, inherited, functional 
but not used)

2. Stevens 12 GA DB
Hammer, Side-by-Side
(Antique- Inherited, functional but 
not used)

3.,Mossberg 500 Combo 12 GA 
Pro-Staff Scope on rifled barrel
( New, and in heavy, use 
both smooth and rifled. 
barrels.)

4. Savage 110 -30-06
Integral Mag,
( Nikon, Buckmaster scope) 
Fairly new, and in use. 

As gun buffs can tell (and as is evident from my gun locker), I am a hunter.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CatSultan

Irfan Baloch said:


> I am after bolt action
> not semi auto.
> i have short listed CZ 457


yeah bolt action is probably better for 22 because they keep jamming on semi auto. even in the 22 lr their isn't enough propellent to eject the shell sometimes


----------



## Kompromat

Get a SAKO 22lr rifle. @Irfan Baloch


----------



## Irfan Baloch

Horus said:


> Get a SAKO 22lr rifle. @Irfan Baloch


interesting Finish Rifle with barrel interchangeability,
I don't know if there is any international dealer in Pakistan. and if bringing one from abroad is worth the hassle. in UK due to COVID the authorities are not issuing any fire arms certificates at the moment that I need to buy and bring it to Pakistan.
I know even with all the legal paperwork and declarations done I will still need to feed the customs at Islamabad airport. so my choice now is down to a questionable rifle with possibility of fake or abused copy vs a rifle costing me much more than its retail price and paperwork .


----------



## Irfan Baloch

Baibars_1260 said:


> My gun locker.
> 
> 1. Remington 66 - 22 LR self loader
> (Vintage, inherited, functional
> but not used)
> 
> 2. Stevens 12 GA DB
> Hammer, Side-by-Side
> (Antique- Inherited, functional but
> not used)
> 
> 3.,Mossberg 500 Combo 12 GA
> Pro-Staff Scope on rifled barrel
> ( New, and in heavy, use
> both smooth and rifled.
> barrels.)
> 
> 4. Savage 110 -30-06
> Integral Mag,
> ( Nikon, Buckmaster scope)
> Fairly new, and in use.
> 
> As gun buffs can tell (and as is evident from my gun locker), I am a hunter.


From my father I got the Lee Enfield rifle number 5 with iron sight only. I have fired it occasionally
and a .38 Enfield no 2 revolver which is a joy to fire. both are vintage original British army weapons bought and cared for by the family.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Baibars_1260

Irfan Baloch said:


> From my father I got the Lee Enfield rifle number 5 with iron sight only. I have fired it occasionally
> and a .38 Enfield no 2 revolver which is a joy to fire. both are vintage original British army weapons bought and cared for by the family.


These are wonderful weapons. Am intrigued about the Enfield No. 2 though. That's a rare piece. The Royal Indian Army, used both Enfields and Webley MK IV revolvers.

Much before my time, both the SMLE Mk V and Webley Mk IV 0.38/200 were in use in the NCC in Pakistan up to the 1960s. 
I have however used both the SMLE MK V and 0.38/200 Webley MK IV on the range at a gun club. The "peep " sights on the SMLE MK V are dead accurate.
Question: Are 0.303 rounds still available? 
On the 0.22 LR rifle you wish to acquire:
It depends on what you want it for.
In the old days for hunting, a bolt action Bruno or BSA was preferred due to fit, finish, and finely calibrated iron sights . The stock had to be fitted properly and made of genuine seasoned walnut to prevent warping and interfering with the action and sights. 
The top of the line Mauser and Winchester models were horribly expensive. 
But times have changed:
Mass production and new materials have drastically reduced costs while maintaining all the quality offered by the Mauser and Winchester Models. 
Polymer stocks, chrome lined barrels, teflon coated actions, have produced extremely low priced semi-automatic 0.22 LR rifles that are very rugged and reliable. These rifles don't even have sights because it is assumed you will use scopes. The result is low priced rifles that will match or exceed the accuracy and reliability of the expensive Mauser, Brunos, BSAs . 
The Remington 66 was the first of these rifles, though its 14 round tubular magazine is pain to load.
Also it didn't have scope mounts but had to be fitted. 
The Ruger 10/22 with a 10 round rotary magazine is my favorite. Even when fitted with a low priced Simmons or Barska scope it gives a great performance. My friend has one,and it is a breeze to shoot. 
American 0.22 LRs such as Savage, Marlins, Henrys are low priced reliable, all in the range from $200-$450. There are survival 0.22 LRs , bare bones break open types that are $150.
These rifles are for small game hunting and recreational shooting.
Their extreme long range accuracy is dependent on scopes. 
They do not have the accuracy for open sights competition shooting.
Those rifles can cost thousands of dollars. 
So it depends on what you want.
A survival rifle, hunting and recreational shooting rifle, a high quality bolt action "collectors rifle ", or an ultra modern competition shooting target rifle.
I personally am satisfied with the Remington Nylon 66 though I wish it had a box magazine.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Irfan Baloch

Baibars_1260 said:


> These are wonderful weapons. Am intrigued about the Enfield No. 2 though. That's a rare piece. The Royal Indian Army, used both Enfields and Webley MK IV revolvers.
> 
> Much before my time, both the SMLE Mk V and Webley Mk IV 0.38/200 were in use in the NCC in Pakistan up to the 1960s.
> I have however used both the SMLE MK V and 0.38/200 Webley MK IV on the range at a gun club. The "peep " sights on the SMLE MK V are dead accurate.
> Question: Are 0.303 rounds still available?
> On the 0.22 LR rifle you wish to acquire:
> It depends on what you want it for.
> In the old days for hunting, a bolt action Bruno or BSA was preferred due to fit, finish, and finely calibrated iron sights . The stock had to be fitted properly and made of genuine seasoned walnut to prevent warping and interfering with the action and sights.
> The top of the line Mauser and Winchester models were horribly expensive.
> But times have changed:
> Mass production and new materials have drastically reduced costs while maintaining all the quality offered by the Mauser and Winchester Models.
> Polymer stocks, chrome lined barrels, teflon quoted actions, have produced extremely low priced semi-automatic 0.22 LR rifles that are very rugged and reliable. These rifles don't even have sights because it is assumed you will use scopes. The result is low priced rifles that will match or exceed the accuracy and reliability of the expensive Mauser, Brunos, BSAs .
> The Remington 66 was the first of these rifles, though its 14 round tubular magazine is pain to load.
> Also it didn't have scope mounts but had to be fitted.
> The Ruger 10/22 with a 10 round rotary magazine is my favorite. Even when fitted with a low priced Simmons or Barska scope it gives a great performance. My friend has one,and it is a breeze to shoot.
> American 0.22 LRs such as Savage, Marlins, Henrys are low priced reliable, all in the range from $200-$450. There are survival 0.22 LRs , bare bones break open types that are $150.
> These rifles are for small game hunting and recreational shooting.
> Their extreme long range accuracy is dependent on scopes.
> They do not have the accuracy for open sights competition shooting.
> Those rifles can cost thousands of dollars.
> So it depends on what you want.
> A survival rifle, hunting and recreational shooting rifle, a high quality bolt action "collectors rifle ", or an ultra modern competition shooting target rifle.
> I personally am satisfied with the Remington Nylon 66 though I wish it had a box magazine.


for occasional plinking and small game hunting

have no time or interest in competition shooting


----------



## Baibars_1260

Irfan Baloch said:


> for occasional plinking and small game hunting
> 
> have no time or interest in competition shooting


You wouldn't even need scopes for normal hunting
Then I would suggest:
1. If a new purchase or import is possible go for a Ruger 10/22 or Marlin 64 ( ? ). There are different models, but a base model ( Nylon stock, black matt barrel) would cost around $275-300
2. Break action/ bolt action single shot rifles would be available for $150-$175 (+ import duties)

3. Good condition second hand, Bruno, Mauser, Manlicher, or BSA bolt action rifles would be another option.
Before buying check the actions, safety catch operations, magazines, and inspect the barrel with a torch to check for barrel damage. Always test a used rifle on the range before buying it.
Don't know what these excellent rifles would cost. It would depend on what the owner demands for it.
When new these could cost up to $1500 or more.
You are very likely to get a good deal on an inherited rifle the owner is trying to get rid off.
Another option:
See if you can get an SMLE 22RF range training rifle on disposal from the army. This is a version of the SMLE Mk 2 /3 chambered for .22 RF . This was used for range practice for cadets in the PNCC in the "good old days". Even though these would be at least 50-60 years old, the rifles would be in great shape. These are no longer used as G3 training rifles are now used. The army would be almost giving this away at rock bottom prices. You would need to "sporterize" it, taking away the heavy wooden furniture, so some money will be spent paying a gunsmith. But you will end up with an excellent rifle at the lowest possible price.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kompromat

Check from Elahi Bux. @Irfan Baloch


----------



## Irfan Baloch

Baibars_1260 said:


> You wouldn't even need scopes for normal hunting
> Then I would suggest:
> 1. If a new purchase or import is possible go for a Ruger 10/22 or Marlin 64 ( ? ). There are different models, but a base model ( Nylon stock, black matt barrel) would cost around $275-300
> 2. Break action/ bolt action single shot rifles would be available for $150-$175 (+ import duties)
> 
> 3. Good condition second hand, Bruno, Mauser, Manlicher, or BSA bolt action rifles would be another option.
> Before buying check the actions, safety catch operations, magazines, and inspect the barrel with a torch to check for barrel damage. Always test a used rifle on the range before buying it.
> Don't know what these excellent rifles would cost. It would depend on what the owner demands for it.
> When new these could cost up to $1500 or more.
> You are very likely to get a good deal on an inherited rifle the owner is trying to get rid off.
> Another option:
> See if you can get an SMLE 22RF range training rifle on disposal from the army. This is a version of the SMLE Mk 2 /3 chambered for .22 RF . This was used for range practice for cadets in the PNCC in the "good old days". Even though these would be at least 50-60 years old, the rifles would be in great shape. These are no longer used as G3 training rifles are now used. The army would be almost giving this away at rock bottom prices. You would need to "sporterize" it, taking away the heavy wooden furniture, so some money will be spent paying a gunsmith. But you wili end up with an excellent rifle at the lowest possible price.


I have lost all my links of people who were into gun collection and always on the prowl for a good deal. so getting a company while buying a good secondhand rifle might not be possible. I know the basic to do list to check out a used rifle for wear and tear and any abuse but it helps to get a second opinion who is more current in this market.

I enjoyed the freedom of iron sights. as for scopes, this is purely for novelty and fun purpose and and I am interested to try in shooting ranges. as for hunting its also to humanely put the animal down. I know scopes can cost same as gun or even more. I aim to keep the budget under say around 1000 dollars for the entire package so as to not buy something rubbish that breaks down and is a disappointment nor something utterly expensive and underutilized and overkill and never a justified buy for my otherwise very busy life..

for caliber I am staying at .22. I am sucker for vintage design so I been checking reviews on Mauser Kar98. that one is being sold by Diana and is the replica of the WW2 German rifle.
as for SMLE 22RF, we happen to have a lookalike in the shape of British .303 that was passed on from army to police till 80s. a common sight in tribal areas but it was bought as a decoration piece and I never took it to armorer to get it checked maybe its decommissioned. the firing pin is missing and has no magazine. I dont know if its training rifle version will be available in Pakistan and I dont want to waste time in UK looking for it and raising suspicions.

as said I have short listed CZ 457 and the Finish SAKO is also another interesting option I want to explore more. Merin and Roger are all good but they are semi auto which can be good for my son but I am avoiding them on purpose until I have exhausted all bolt action rifles options. I might grudgingly buy a Ruger 10/22 as an additional rifle in the end due to its simplicity , lightness and usability for me and kids. but I am not there yet.


Horus said:


> Check from Elahi Bux. @Irfan Baloch


where is that gentleman?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Baibars_1260

Irfan Baloch said:


> I have lost all my links of people who were into gun collection and always on the prowl for a good deal. so getting a company while buying a good secondhand rifle might not be possible. I know the basic to do list to check out a used rifle for wear and tear and any abuse but it helps to get a second opinion who is more current in this market.
> 
> I enjoyed the freedom of iron sights. as for scopes, this is purely for novelty and fun purpose and and I am interested to try in shooting ranges. as for hunting its also to humanely put the animal down. I know scopes can cost same as gun or even more. I aim to keep the budget under say around 1000 dollars for the entire package so as to not buy something rubbish that breaks down and is a disappointment nor something utterly expensive and underutilized and overkill and never a justified buy for my otherwise very busy life..
> 
> for caliber I am staying at .22. I am sucker for vintage design so I been checking reviews on Mauser Kar98. that one is being sold by Diana and is the replica of the WW2 German rifle.
> as for SMLE 22RF, we happen to have a lookalike in the shape of British .303 that was passed on from army to police till 80s. a common sight in tribal areas but it was bought as a decoration piece and I never took it to armorer to get it checked maybe its decommissioned. the firing pin is missing and has no magazine. I dont know if its training rifle version will be available in Pakistan and I dont want to waste time in UK looking for it and raising suspicions.
> 
> as said I have short listed CZ 457 and the Finish SAKO is also another interesting option I want to explore more. Merin and Roger are all good but they are semi auto which can be good for my son but I am avoiding them on purpose until I have exhausted all bolt action rifles options. I might grudgingly buy a Ruger 10/22 as an additional rifle in the end due to its simplicity , lightness and usability for me and kids. but I am not there yet.
> 
> where is that gentleman?


$1000 is a _very_ generous budget for a 22LR rifle. If it is not for "collection" or snob value you can get a very good rifle _with_ scope for under $350.
A mid range Simmons, Nikon, or Barska scope will cost you about $150 if you buy separately. When you buy a package ( new rifle with scope ) on a sale or deal you will get the scope on a discount. The hunting season will be ending shortly in the USA and Central Europe and the price of new rifles will go down by February.

Ruger and Savage make bolt action rifles too. Marlin ( I think) and Henry make under lever tube magazine rifles and these are all in the range of $350-450. I am not a fan of under lever rifles as these actions unless well maintained do tend to jam. Unlike a bolt action it is hard to see if a live round has failed to eject when unloading.
Also on safety catches:
American rifles ( the Savage being an exception) have trigger safety locks and this is not ambidextrous. A mistake in pushing the button latch the wrong way can result in a terrible accident.
Tang safeties are better and most European rifles have these. The Mauser is famous for its flag safety.
SMLE .22 RF
Well taken on the SMLE .22RF I should also have been referring to 
already sporterized conversions. 
You may be able to find disposal rifles from the Royal Army Volunteer Reserve, and I was looking at a rock bottom budget. But with your preferences defined I think we are in good shape.

If your son is in his early teens see if he would like a Cricket. This is a very small single shot bolt action 22 LR rifle for training teenagers. You can't really do serious hunting with it. It is more like a survival rifle.
But it is cheap ! About $125.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Maarkhoor

Need advise...Pak made self defense weapon for ladies.
@Irfan Baloch @Horus


----------



## hussain0216

Maarkhoor said:


> Need advise...Pak made self defense weapon for ladies.
> @Irfan Baloch @Horus


Try them









Firearms


Daudsons Armoury Manufacturer of Reliable and Quality Firearms, Defense and Aero Space Products since 1954, located in Peshawar, Pakistan



www.daudsons.com


----------



## Maarkhoor

hussain0216 said:


> Try them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Firearms
> 
> 
> Daudsons Armoury Manufacturer of Reliable and Quality Firearms, Defense and Aero Space Products since 1954, located in Peshawar, Pakistan
> 
> 
> 
> www.daudsons.com


I check but they have only two handguns and both pistols, as per best knowledge poorly trained ladies in Pakistan can't operate them under duress and in case of other hurry. 
I think some sort of revolver is best. Do you have any idea about locally produce low caliber revolver?


----------



## Baibars_1260

Maarkhoor said:


> I check but they have only two handguns and both pistols, as per best knowledge poorly trained ladies in Pakistan can't operate them under duress and in case of other hurry.
> I think some sort of revolver is best. Do you have any idea about locally produce low caliber revolver?


Curious if generic copies of the Markarov 9 mm are available I have never seen one. Copies of the TT33 are common, and it is a very unsafe weapon. The hammer has a tendency to fall forward on a jolt, or when dropped setting off the round in the chamber.


----------



## denel

Irfan Baloch said:


> From my father I got the Lee Enfield rifle number 5 with iron sight only. I have fired it occasionally
> and a .38 Enfield no 2 revolver which is a joy to fire. both are vintage original British army weapons bought and cared for by the family.


Irfan:

I had put up a post a few months back about Enfield owners. Glad to see your post.

I have mine - Enfield No 4 Mk2. Use it a few times a year.

RSA is a huge Enfield user base; a lot of people sporterised theirs; i kept mine original. It was produced here locally in 1948. I got it off another friend, it was his grand father's; it was still in original box; just fired a couple of times. Paid 30$ for it.

Still pretty darn accurate at 400m using iron sights.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## denel

Baibars_1260 said:


> Curious if generic copies of the Markarov 9 mm copies are available I have never seen one. Copies of the TT33 are common, and it is a very unsafe weapon. The hammer has a tendency to fall forward on a jolt, or when dropped setting off the round in the chamber.


Correct; Maks are known for this issue.


----------



## Irfan Baloch

denel said:


> Irfan:
> 
> I had put up a post a few months back about Enfield owners. Glad to see your post.
> 
> I have mine - Enfield No 4 Mk2. Use it a few times a year.
> 
> RSA is a huge Enfield user base; a lot of people sporterised theirs; i kept mine original. It was produced here locally in 1948. I got it off another friend, it was his grand father's; it was still in original box; just fired a couple of times. Paid 30$ for it.
> 
> Still pretty darn accurate at 400m using iron sights.


you lucky thing. to have everything in original setting. yes you are right. it was used as a sniper rifle with scope as well. its very accurate indeed. its a joy to shoot. its report is awesome. makes boys men and impregnates your women.


----------



## denel

Irfan Baloch said:


> you lucky thing. to have everything in original setting. yes you are right. it was used as a sniper rifle with scope as well. its very accurate indeed. its a joy to shoot. its report is awesome. makes boys men and impregnates your women.


It is still our ceremonial rifle; and still used in our sniping courses - modified of course. 

Butt still has the original brass; inside the cleaning kit . Not sure of yours there; No 4 Mk 2 you pop up the ranging sight up to 900m; a turn screw to move the reticule for the range. 

It is a beautiful rifle.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TsAr

Irfan Baloch said:


> where is that gentleman?



Buksh Elahi is a famous Arms dealer in Lahore.


----------



## Irfan Baloch

TsAr said:


> Buksh Elahi is a famous Arms dealer in Lahore.


I have a plan to visit lahore to meet up an old friend who had to relocate out of Quetta due to ethnic violence. he is one of the many Punjabis who had to leave Balochistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Baibars_1260

@Irfan Baloch 
Irfan
Check out these Crickets. Have fired them. They are great .22 LR rifles for teens.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TsAr

Irfan Baloch said:


> I have a plan to visit lahore to meet up an old friend who had to relocate out of Quetta due to ethnic violence. he is one of the many Punjabis who had to leave Balochistan.


You can also try Para Arms in lahore, when in Lahore or rwp give me a shout out we could surely meet.


----------



## Irfan Baloch

Baibars_1260 said:


> @Irfan Baloch
> Irfan
> Check out these Crickets. Have fired them. They are great .22 LR rifles for teens.


thankyou I have seen these rifles. they comer recommended for young hands by many people.
I have recently bought a springer for my son, a tactical synthetic stock German Weihrauch HW 97 KT carbine. there was a package deal for little over £ 600 including shipment to home. 
he will definitely transition to powder burner once he is ready

there is much to discuss and I think it is best that we talk in private. I was meant to respond to your earlier post too
yes I also worked out a reasonable scope to be between 90 to 120 GBP which translates to a decent scope. I am advised by veterans never to go cheap on mounts and the scope from walmart or ebay brands as they wont last more than few sessions. 

I know I quoted too high a price of $1000 as a clean CZ 457 (as a benchmark ) is about 580 to 600 USD without scope or mods etc. 
I think I will keep the budget to £700 for .22LR (UK is unfortunately expensive). I do plan to check out the recommended dealers in Pakistan for budget options that I might leave there before heading back to UK.

I am looking for a reliable rifle and for sure snob value will be a bonus. I just wanted to find s sweet spot where I am not paying top dollars for the features that I am never going to use. once I am used to the sport I will buy some budget rifles for regular and carefree outings and save the premium item for special occasions. again it all depends on available time and opportunity. I am planning a camping and mountain trecking trip with my old man next year March April time. despite the opposition from the females in the family he wants to build a cabin or buy a ready made caravan house in the mountains where he got some land. it seems too ambitious though but if it works out then I will share the stories on how far we got.


----------



## Baibars_1260

Irfan Baloch said:


> thankyou I have seen these rifles. they comer recommended for young hands by many people.
> I have recently bought a springer for my son, a tactical synthetic stock German Weihrauch HW 97 KT carbine. there was a package deal for little over £ 600 including shipment to home.
> he will definitely transition to powder burner once he is ready
> 
> there is much to discuss and I think it is best that we talk in private. I was meant to respond to your earlier post too
> yes I also worked out a reasonable scope to be between 90 to 120 GBP which translates to a decent scope. I am advised by veterans never to go cheap on mounts and the scope from walmart or ebay brands as they wont last more than few sessions.
> 
> I know I quoted too high a price of $1000 as a clean CZ 457 (as a benchmark ) is about 580 to 600 USD without scope or mods etc.
> I think I will keep the budget to £700 for .22LR (UK is unfortunately expensive). I do plan to check out the recommended dealers in Pakistan for budget options that I might leave there before heading back to UK.
> 
> I am looking for a reliable rifle and for sure snob value will be a bonus. I just wanted to find s sweet spot where I am not paying top dollars for the features that I am never going to use. once I am used to the sport I will buy some budget rifles for regular and carefree outings and save the premium item for special occasions. again it all depends on available time and opportunity. I am planning a camping and mountain trecking trip with my old man next year March April time. despite the opposition from the females in the family he wants to build a cabin or buy a ready made caravan house in the mountains where he got some land. it seems too ambitious though but if it works out then I will share the stories on how far we got.


Irfan,
If your rifle has iron sights please reconsider before your armorer/gunsmith removes them to install scopes. From Amazon or Cabelas you can order fairly decent "bridge" style mounts that allow you to use both the scope and the iron sights depending on your choice and light conditions. My Savage 110 rifle is fitted that way.
I have a Nikon Buckmaster scope on my Savage 110 which I got for around $125. It works great and I have used it for 3 seasons now and it is as accurate as ever. I take good care of it, always using the lens caps when not in use and cleaning it.
I don't know if you have pawn shops in UK and if they are allowed to sell guns. You can get a very good deal at a pawn shop, if you haggle a bit.
Once again be absolutely certain the rifle is functioning perfectly, and also the rifle is from a registry where the previous owner is known.
Have you checked out Baikal .22 LR bolt action magazine rifles? These are the "AK"s of .22LR rifles made in Russia. Plain bolt action rifles 10 shot magazine but fantastically reliable and accurate, at a rock bottom price of $90-100. 
May need gunsmith work for mounting of scope.

More on scopes. I use a Prostaff scope on my shotgun rifled barrel and it is dead accurate. The shotgun of course doesn't need bridge mounts.
Best of luck on your mountain cabin. I am sharing a hunting club cabin at the moment but I plan to get a shack myself; made from a non-functional caravan.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Michael Corleone

I collect watches, not guns lol

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
2


----------



## Great Janjua

Reviving an old thread...Just cause I own an licensed AK 47 but rechambered into 7.62x57 yes you read that right chambered for the infamous 8mm Mauser cartridge. And I also own a normal 30 bore pistol for the infidels.


----------



## Abu Zarrar

Beretta 92FS

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sinnerman108

Gents 

what is the update on licenses ?

I heard Rana has placed his own guy who isn't letting any license through ?

any help there ?


----------



## Maula Jatt

RescueRanger said:


> Well is one of licensed babies i hold, many more in my home town of Mianwali...
> 
> My Armalite AR-15 "Sporter Carbine"
> http://img352.imageshack.us/my.php?image=ar15sportersp1carbinevg3.jpg
> http://g.imageshack.us/img352/ar15sportersp1carbinevg3.jpg/1/
> ---
> I will post some more pics soon but in the meantime please share yours...


Omg you are from mianwali?... 🙀😲🙀

That's crazy- that's why you called rokri budget Niazi which I found hilarious but not many people who are not from there would say that - now it's making sense

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## MastanKhan

My newest acquisiton a few months ago----a GSG 922 in .22 caliber

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## CodeforFood

Baibars_1260 said:


> Irfan,
> If your rifle has iron sights please reconsider before your armorer/gunsmith removes them to install scopes. From Amazon or Cabelas you can order fairly decent "bridge" style mounts that allow you to use both the scope and the iron sights depending on your choice and light conditions. My Savage 110 rifle is fitted that way.
> I have a Nikon Buckmaster scope on my Savage 110 which I got for around $125. It works great and I have used it for 3 seasons now and it is as accurate as ever. I take good care of it, always using the lens caps when not in use and cleaning it.
> I don't know if you have pawn shops in UK and if they are allowed to sell guns. You can get a very good deal at a pawn shop, if you haggle a bit.
> Once again be absolutely certain the rifle is functioning perfectly, and also the rifle is from a registry where the previous owner is known.
> Have you checked out Baikal .22 LR bolt action magazine rifles? These are the "AK"s of .22LR rifles made in Russia. Plain bolt action rifles 10 shot magazine but fantastically reliable and accurate, at a rock bottom price of $90-100.
> May need gunsmith work for mounting of scope.
> 
> More on scopes. I use a Prostaff scope on my shotgun rifled barrel and it is dead accurate. The shotgun of course doesn't need bridge mounts.
> Best of luck on your mountain cabin. I am sharing a hunting club cabin at the moment but I plan to get a shack myself; made from a non-functional caravan.


Savage 110 are a great value. Actually, the ultralight has a carbon barrel. I thought about getting one before I decided on getting a Bergara hunter.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ra's al Ghul

this .

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1 | Haha Haha:
2


----------



## CodeforFood

Irfan Baloch said:


> for occasional plinking and small game hunting
> 
> have no time or interest in competition shooting


17 hmr is reasonably more interesting than a 22. Not sure if that is available in Pakland


----------



## Irfan Baloch

CodeforFood said:


> 17 hmr is reasonably more interesting than a 22. Not sure if that is available in Pakland


ok but as you suggested it maybe hard to get. so I will stick to .22 is more universally available and known.


----------



## MastanKhan

Irfan Baloch said:


> thankyou I have seen these rifles. they comer recommended for young hands by many people.
> I have recently bought a springer for my son, a tactical synthetic stock German Weihrauch HW 97 KT carbine. there was a package deal for little over £ 600 including shipment to home.
> he will definitely transition to powder burner once he is ready
> 
> there is much to discuss and I think it is best that we talk in private. I was meant to respond to your earlier post too
> yes I also worked out a reasonable scope to be between 90 to 120 GBP which translates to a decent scope. I am advised by veterans never to go cheap on mounts and the scope from walmart or ebay brands as they wont last more than few sessions.
> 
> I know I quoted too high a price of $1000 as a clean CZ 457 (as a benchmark ) is about 580 to 600 USD without scope or mods etc.
> I think I will keep the budget to £700 for .22LR (UK is unfortunately expensive). I do plan to check out the recommended dealers in Pakistan for budget options that I might leave there before heading back to UK.
> 
> I am looking for a reliable rifle and for sure snob value will be a bonus. I just wanted to find s sweet spot where I am not paying top dollars for the features that I am never going to use. once I am used to the sport I will buy some budget rifles for regular and carefree outings and save the premium item for special occasions. again it all depends on available time and opportunity. I am planning a camping and mountain trecking trip with my old man next year March April time. despite the opposition from the females in the family he wants to build a cabin or buy a ready made caravan house in the mountains where he got some land. it seems too ambitious though but if it works out then I will share the stories on how far we got.


Hi,

You can also use springer air rifle scope for a rifle scope.

Springer air rifle scopes are built stronger than regular regular scopes---.


----------



## Irfan Baloch

MastanKhan said:


> Hi,
> 
> You can also use springer air rifle scope for a rifle scope.
> 
> Springer air rifle scopes are built stronger than regular regular scopes---.


thats what I got.


----------



## lastofthepatriots

Only guns I currently own hang off these shoulders.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## sammuel

Ra's al Ghul said:


> this .



I went for this , highly recomanded :

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## TsAr

Sinnerman108 said:


> Gents
> 
> what is the update on licenses ?
> 
> I heard Rana has placed his own guy who isn't letting any license through ?
> 
> any help there ?


I think you are talking about MOI (ministry of interior) licenses. Well with right contacts you can get all Pakistan from Sindh and even Punjab.



Irfan Baloch said:


> ok but as you suggested it maybe hard to get. so I will stick to .22 is more universally available and known.


a bolt action .22 is fun to shoot.


----------



## MastanKhan

Irfan Baloch said:


> ok but as you suggested it maybe hard to get. so I will stick to .22 is more universally available and known.



.22 is the best

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Irfan Baloch

MastanKhan said:


> My newest acquisiton a few months ago----a GSG 922 in .22 caliber
> 
> View attachment 894192


what is the paperwork and waiting time like these days? can you walk away with a hand gun from the seller same day if your record all checks out or do you still have to wait just like for an assault rifle?



MastanKhan said:


> Hi,
> 
> You can also use springer air rifle scope for a rifle scope.
> 
> Springer air rifle scopes are built stronger than regular regular scopes---.


yea I agree . I got a basic model of Hawkeye that came as a package for my German Weihrauch


----------



## MastanKhan

Irfan Baloch said:


> what is the paperwork and waiting time like these days? can you walk away with a hand gun from the seller same day if your record all checks out or do you still have to wait just like for an assault rifle?
> 
> 
> yea I agree . I got a basic model of Hawkeye that came as a package for my German Weihrauch


Hi,

I california---there is a 10 day wait---.

In many other states---you can walkout with the gun same day.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PakFactor

MastanKhan said:


> Hi,
> 
> I california---there is a 10 day wait---.
> 
> In many other states---you can walkout with the gun same day.



Illinois, you walk out the same day. I had to get one due to my travels in South Chicago and other areas in Indiana; thank God I never had to pull it out.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CodeforFood

PakFactor said:


> Illinois, you walk out the same day. I had to get one due to my travels in South Chicago and other areas in Indiana; thank God I never had to pull it out.


you guys should move to south...


----------



## TsAr

Irfan Baloch said:


> what is the paperwork and waiting time like these days? can you walk away with a hand gun from the seller same day if your record all checks out or do you still have to wait just like for an assault rifle?
> 
> 
> yea I agree . I got a basic model of Hawkeye that came as a package for my German Weihrauch


centerpoint is a good optic for a springer as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## iLION12345_1

Currently A Norinco Tokarev TT and an original Walther P38 both in 9x19 and a Lee-Enfield.

Also have a MKIV revolver but it wasn’t cared for so it’s not in shooting condition anymore.
Used to have a Type 56-II with an aim point and a laser as well much like the usual PA config, but don’t have that one anymore, honestly not that fun to shoot with those under folder stocks, the original 56s felt much more solid.

The TT is nice. I also got a Khyber TT replica from my grandfather, it was interesting to compare the two, the replicas mag wouldn’t fit into the Norinco model, but it worked the other way around somehow. Never fired that thing, didn’t want my hand to blow off 😂


----------



## HammerHead081

Apologies for the bad picture but can you guys tell what rifle is this and how much it sells for?


----------

